# Competition Body



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey everybody, some of you know me and my questions and others are fortunate to have been shielded from me. 

Here is some info on myself and what my goals are. I lost about 110 lbs in the past year which is great, but I lost a lot of muscle as well. (improper diet). I went down to 168lbs. I am currently at 181 lbs. I want to bulk up and put on more muscle, so I know some fat will come with it. I am 26 yrs old and 5'11".  I train M,T,TH, and F. I don't do cardio presently.

I also work in an Emergency Room and attend college full-time, so meal arrangements are not always the best. I would really like to compete locally some day. I'm competitive so if I set a goal like that I'm more likely to reach that goal. The ultimate goal is to look good and have optimum health. The idea of competing is something to drive me in that direction.

Also, I usually have a lot of questions so feel free to say whatever you think would be helpful in this journal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok, first day of Journal- 9/7/03

I'm working 12 hours today in the ER

6:30 am- 1 cup oatmeal, 40g Opt Nut Protein, 1/2 cup berries, 1 tbsp heavy whipping cream, 1 serving Swole v2 (2nd day taking it)

10:00- 1 cup brown rice, 1 tbsp tatziki sauce, 5.5 oz of tuna w/ FF Cheese (no sugar), and 1 tbsp Ceasar Dressing (no sugar)

1:00- 1 cup brown rice, 6 oz grilled chicken strips w/ mustard. 

4:00- 1 cup brown rice, 1 tbsp tatziki sauce, 5.5 oz of tuna w/ FF Cheese (no sugar), and 1 tbsp Ceasar Dressing (no sugar)

7:30- 1 cup brown rice, 1 1/2 Turkey burger (lean) w/ mustard

10:30- 40g Micellar Protein, 1 tbsp heavy whipping cream, 2 tbsp organic PB.

Now I know there are no veggies I usually add a cup of broccoli to each meal, but I ran out this morning and had to get to work


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

9-8-03

Today is Shoulders and Forearms. Question first though, I tried to mix my oatmeal in with my protein shake for breakfast, but it just settled to the bottom after I blended it. How do I keep that from happening?!?

(all with 2 min rest between sets)
DB Military Press, 3 sets- 10x50, 8x55, 5x60
Pec Dec Reverse, 3 sets- 120x10, 127.5x8, 135 x 5
Sitting side Lateral (straight arm), 2 sets- 15x10, 20x8
Side again but drop set, 20x6, 15x5, 10x7, 5x6 (First time I did a drop set, it killed my shoulders)

(1 min rest between)
BB Wrist Curl, 3 sets- 75x12, 95x7, 95x5
BB Reverse wrist Curl, 3 sets- 30x18, 30x15, 30x10

That is all for my workout for today. Post food later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

Meal 1- Mixed 1 cup oatmeal, 40g Prot, and 2 frozen strawberrys and 1 tbsp Heavy whipping cream and Swole V2

Meal 2- PWO Shake w/ 40g Prot, 1 frozen banana, 4 frozen strawberrys, and 1 apple w/ 1/2 cup milk and 1 cup Gatorade

Meal 3- 1 cup rice, 6 oz grilled Chicken, 1 cup of Brocc.

Meal 4- 1 can Tuna, 1 cup rice, 1 cup Brocc.

Meal 5- 8 oz yam, 1 1/2 Turkey Burger, 1/2 Cucumber, and Swole V2

Meal 6- 40g Micellar Protein, 1 tbsp Heavy whipping cream, 2 tbsp PB

Yesterday and today I've been having pretty bad stomach cramping. Do you think that is from the Swole v2? I started it on Friday.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

I can't see if you are getting enough fat, FIBER or veggies --
I think it is diet related.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

ok solid you crack me up, you sound just like my buddy who is a marine, the no holds barred thalk, he just whatever the hell he feels like saying whenever he wants  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah, I'm going to the can fine LOL. It's only been two days w/out veggies, my wife is picking some more up. It's not written there, but each meal or shake (except pwo) I have a tbsp of heavy whipping cream, or a tbsp of salad dressing (for the tuna) or EFA pills.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

I will edit the last post for you guys ... maybe drinking 1cup of oatmeal each morning is doing it.... how much protein you getting in? and water?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

no no no it is ok, you didn't have to eadit it    I was just noticing a resemblance, a good one, brings good memories


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

What, you edit yours and leave me hanging there saying I go to the can just fine, out of the blue? 

I think the oatmeal and the apple. Plus, I do normally eat 3-4 veggies a day. My protein averages about 270-300g a day. I drink lot's of water. I don't measure it because I'm constantly drinking. I had a heat stroke during training in the Army 8 years ago. Ever since my body constantly demands water.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

I to have had a heat stroke (two).  Is you stomach upset today?
I sometimes will recommend that my clients take -- TUMS (for calc and upset stomach)-- with their vitamins the morning.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

Your protein seems high .... 181 lbs right?

1 gram per - 1lbs of LBW or 1 gram per - 1lbs of TBW.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

Since I'm bulking I'm going for around 1.5g per TBW. My diet is about 40/40/20 ratio. P/C/F   Do you think that's too high?

Yeah, my stomach starts hurting when I eat something.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

Do you feel like you are going to throw up or is does it burn?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

It's cramping, and at times like I could hurl, but not necessarily have to.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

BMR 2000 x 1.55= 3100 

103 30% F / 310 40%C /  234 30% P

I like this brakedown for your "bulking"


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

It sounds like you are not eating enought fats.  IMO, It may be the Tuna, something is fuqen you up. Too much of a certain food will do the same to me. -- thats is why once it works I rarely change. --- For now I would pound water drink as much as you can without throwing up -- It seems like you gotta shit bro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks. It could be the tuna. I usually only have one can a day and yesterday I had to eat 3 cans and thats when it started. I get fat from the PB and the Heavy Whipping Cream. I try to take EFA pills at meals I don't have other fat. Is that not good? 

I'll try your bulk breakdown and see how it works. Could it be that I'm eating too much rice?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

yea the rice will do too ... That used to happen all the time to me when I was in the Corps ... I would eat INSTANT RICE AND TUNA. I can't touch it now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

So what do you eat for carbs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2003)

Back and Calves

Lat Pulldown (Front), 3 sets- 90x10, 100x8, 110x7
BB Row, 3 sets- 95x10, 105x8, 115x7  (but I can't do 135 once, why?)
Deadlift- 135x10, 155x8, 175x6 (I have to be real careful with these because I get sciatica)

Standing calf, 3 sets- 100x10, 120x10, 140x10
Seated Calf, 3 sets- 70x10, 90x8, 100x7

I've been thinking about doing a 3 on 1-2 off schedule so I have less than 7 days between bodyparts. What do you think. Day 1- Shoulders and tris, Day 2- Chest, Bi's, Day 3- Legs, Back.  I'm only doing 9 sets for larger Bodyparts anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2003)

Meal 1- Mixed 1 cup oatmeal, 40g Prot, and 3 frozen strawberrys and 1 tbsp Heavy whipping cream and Swole V2

Meal 2- PWO Shake w/ 40g Prot, 1 frozen banana, 4 frozen strawberrys, and 1 apple w/ 1/2 cup milk and 1 cup Gatorade

Meal 3- 1 cup rice, 6 oz grilled Chicken, 1 cup of Brocc.

Meal 4- 1 can Tuna, 1 cup rice, 1 cup Brocc.

Meal 5- 1 cup of rice, 1 Turkey Burger, 1/2 Cucumber, and Swole V2

Meal 6- 40g Micellar Protein, 1 tbsp Heavy whipping cream, 2 tbsp PB

No stomach problems today!!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

no stomach problems sweet --- 

my carbs -- I switch between pasta and rice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2003)

Chest and Bi's

I started taking Swole v2 last Fri. Maybe I'm expecting too much but it's been about a week and I haven't noticed any change at all. Oh well, here is today.

Incline BB, 3 sets- 145x10, 165x6, 185x5
BB Curl, 3 sets- 65x10, 85x6, 95x5
BB Bench, 3 sets- 145x10, 165x8, 175x6
Alt standing curl, 2 sets- 40x10, 45x7
Fly machine, 3 sets- 135x10, 150x7, 157.5x5
Concentration curl, 2 sets- 30x7, 30x5

I got my walden farms salad dressing in the mail yesterday. This is no calories, no sugar, no fat. Taste isn't the best, but it's not bad. I like it!

Does anyone have any suggestion for ab routines to do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2003)

Meals

Meal 1, Morning Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp PB, 1 tbsp Heavy whipping cream, 40g protein, 3 Strawberries, swole v2

Meal 2- 6oz chicken breast, 9oz yam, 1 cup broccoli

Meal 3, PWO- 1/2 cup milk, 1 cup Gatorade, 1 apple, 4 strawberries, 1 banana, 40g protein

Meal 4- 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup broc, 1 turkey burger, 1 tbsp flax oil

Meal 5- 1 cup rice, 1/2 turk burger, 1 cup broc

Meal 6- Micellar protein 40g, 1 tbsp heavy whipping cream, 1 tbsp pb.

Cals- 2926
Pro- 226g, 31%
Carb- 347g - 43%
Fat- 81g- 25%


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 11, 2003)

I like fat in my salad dressing ... EFA's

Ab routines --- look into pilates and yoga based exercises that build core strength. Your six pack will develop nicely with a base core. To me CORE strength is underated.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 11, 2003)

Cals- 2926
Pro- 226g, 31%
Carb- 347g - 43%
Fat- 81g- 25%

Your meals are looking good -- SOLID job.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks man! I like the calorie free Salad dressing because I use it for everything.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tendonitis is flaring up in my L arm from going heavy. I'm going to start switching up reps next week.

Legs and Tris-

Smith Squat, 3 sets- 115x10, 135x8, 165x6
Skull Crusher, 3 sets- 75x10, 85x8, 95x4
Leg Press, 3 sets- 270x10, 360x8, 450x6
Pushdown, 3 sets- 120x10, 130x7, 130x4
Lying Leg curl, 3 sets- 70x10, 90x8, 110x6
One arm Tri Ext, 1 set- 35x4


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

> Meal 3, PWO- 1/2 cup milk, 1 cup Gatorade, 1 apple, 4 strawberries, 1 banana, 40g protein


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_



I know Jodi, I feel guilty. I've tried the other shakes suggested, but this is the only one that steadies me after my workout. I still feel shaky with the other shakes but not with this one. I'll try w/ protein, apple and 1/2 oatmeal again. But today is too late


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

Meal 1, Morning Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 1 tbsp Heavy whipping cream, 40g protein, 3 Strawberries, swole v2

Meal 2, PWO- 1/2 cup milk, 1 cup Gatorade, 1 apple, 4 strawberries, 1 banana, 40g protein

Meal 3- 6oz chicken breast, 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup broccoli

Meal 4- 1 can Tuna, 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup Brocc.

Meal 5- 1 cup rice, 1 cup broc, 1 turkey burger

Meal 6- Micellar protein 40g, 1 tbsp heavy whipping cream, 1 tbsp pb.

Cals- 3,132
Pro- 296g, 39%
Carb- 348g, 40%
Fat- 72g, 21%

What protein could I cut out of this to have about 230g? Or is it ok since some of this protein is counted from the rice and oatmeal which doesn't really matter?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

By the way, here is my weight over the past couple of days-

Last fri- 181
Monday- 180.8
Tue- 181.2
Thur- 181.4
Today- 183.4

I always weigh first thing in AM after bathroom.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Meal 1, Morning Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 1 tbsp Heavy whipping cream, 40g protein, 3 Strawberries, swole v2
> 
> Meal 2, PWO- 1/2 cup milk, 1 cup Gatorade, 1 apple, 4 strawberries, 1 banana, 40g protein
> ...


Don't worry about the protein from other sources.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 12, 2003)

A lil Post Workout SUGAR


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 12, 2003)

STOP WEIGHING YOURSELF
It is like watching water boil. Do it every week if you must.

Your meal brake downs are looking good overall. I would not worry about the little stuff this early in the game. You gotta stay sane. 

If you are feeling shaking coming out of the gym:

1. What time are you eating before you train?
2. If your PWO meal is liquid, what time is do you eat your next solid meal?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SolidToTheCORE *_
> STOP WEIGHING YOURSELF
> It is like watching water boil. Do it every week if you must.
> 
> ...



1- I eat about 15 min before I train, and drink the PWO about 15-20 min after, when I can get home.

2- My next solid meal is 3 hours later. I go straight to work following the PWO, so it's hard to eat right away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

By the way, my cheat meal is Saturday nights, which is tomorrow. Any suggestions? I always end up with pizza!!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 12, 2003)

IMO, cheat in the morning-PIZZA and BEN and JERRY"S 



> Meal 1, Morning Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 1 tbsp Heavy whipping cream, 40g protein, 3 Strawberries, swole v2
> 
> Meal 2, PWO- 1/2 cup milk, 1 cup Gatorade, 1 apple, 4 strawberries, 1 banana, 40g protein



IMO, you need more solid food in the morning. PWO for me is within 30 mins liquid and then within 1 1/2 hr a loaded meal----
So for your brake down it would have seven "meals" on a training day.

I also don't like you getting your FAT from whipping cream, IMO you are better off going with any fats NOT taken from animals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seven meals is hard to swing with school and work. Unless it was a protein bar or something.

For the PWO shake, if I drop the banana and strawberries and milk and gatorade and just had prot, oatmeal and an apple, would that be better for solid food?

Instead of whipping cream, would flax or PB be better?

Any ideas on any bars w/ carbs and prot good for a meal (w/out sugar)


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 12, 2003)

I go to school full time and work full time. I just pack all my food and take it with me. 

I do recommend Flax Oil and PB over whipping cream. I have never seen people use whipping cream until I saw it on this board( go here and see the stats on it http://www.ntwrks.com/~mikev/)

IMO you need to eat something solid within 1 - 2 hours. IMO it helps you gain LBM, without lossing to much. I always felt like my body EATS UP my PWO meal and it doesn't really count (I know it counts, but I think you know what I mean) 

You don't eat a solid meal until your 3rd meal (10am ??). IMO that is too long to wait to get a solid meal in. Don't get me wrong you are not doing bad. I am just going with experience if it is working for you DO IT. 



> Any ideas on any bars w/ carbs and prot good for a meal (w/out sugar)


IMO ALL (MOST) BARS SUCK. 


(Drop the FAT before your workout)
Meal 1, Morning Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 3 Strawberries, swole v2

Meal 2, PWO- MRP (or whatever you want) 

(1hour after )
Meal 3- 3oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup rice, 
(When I was in the CORPS we would premix rice/tuna/and natural mayo)

(2hour after - should be normal time)
Meal 4- 6oz chicken breast, 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup broccoli

Meal 5- 1 can Tuna, 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup Brocc.

Meal 6- 1 cup rice, 1 cup broc, 1 turkey burger

Meal 7- Micellar protein 40g, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp Flax Oil.

Does that look like it will work for yah?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 12, 2003)

Chest and Bi's

Try This one on for size (TRUST ME)

60 seconds REST - TEMPO 3-1-2

Hammer Strenght Incline 5 sets of 12
Hammer Strenght Bench 5 sets of 12
DB Incline Flyes 3 sets of 12
Push Ups 3 set til FAILURE.

STR8 bar curl 5 sets of 12
Standing Alternating DB curls -  3 sets of the (*RACK)
Standing Hammer Curls  3 sets of 12
Cybex Machine curls 3 sets of 12

* start with a weight you can easily do 10 reps with, go 5 pounds heavier, do 10 reps or failure which ever is first, go 5 pounds heavier, do 10 reps or failure whick ever is first, rest for 1.1 seconds and go back down to the way you came.  30,35,40,35,30.

BE SORE BE HAPPY


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

That's 30 sets Solid. I'm willing to try it, but everybody on this forum told me to do 6-9 sets for larger muscles and 6-7 sets for smaller muscles. You don't think that is overtraining? Can I intersperse the biceps and chest? Do you think I can work this every 5-6 days? What have you got for Back + Legs, and Shoulders + Tri's?

You don't think I should have PB in my pre-workout drink? I was told to have fat in the pre so my body continues to process it through the workout.

The tempo, is that 3 on positive, 1 on contraction, 2 on neg?

Thanks Solid, I appreciate it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

And yeah, I think I can swing that diet. Thanks, I'll just grab that meal right before my shift begins.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

The sets where I do 5 sets of 12 reps, is that to failure (hard to get 12) each time. Or is the first couple of sets easy. Do I lower the weight as I go?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

I personally think your plan is fine Rock.  Its been working for you and its something you can stick to.  I would say keep it and continue with what your doing.  When progress slows, change.  Don't fix something that aint' broke


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh and I cheat in the last meal of the day.  Reason being is because shortly afterwards you are going to bed.  It gives your body a chance to fight the sugar cravings after a cheat.  THink about it, if you cheat in the morning, now you have all day to try and eat healthy and fight off sugar cravings.  It taikes 3 days to get rid of the cravings so why do it first thing in the morning.  Also its for mental reasons.  By cheating in your last meal you don't have all day to think, well I already blew it today what's one more cheat.  See what I mean?

1.5 Grams of protein is great!  Remember protein is the building blocks of muscle.  Not enough protein, no muscle repair.  Shit, I eat 1.5 - 2 G a day.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 12, 2003)

> That's 30 sets Solid. I'm willing to try it, but everybody on this forum told me to do 6-9 sets for larger muscles and 6-7 sets for smaller muscles. You don't think that is overtraining? Can I intersperse the biceps and chest? Do you think I can work this every 5-6 days? What have you got for Back + Legs, and Shoulders + Tri's?


IMO, do what you think you can this would be a BLITZ type workout -- hit it up, maybe once a month. I dn't think it is overtraining -- IMO you don't overtrain in the gym. (Overtraining to me is going 6 days a week and not resting) Unless you are going over 90 min ( 60 min is ideal ) I don't agree with doing 6-9 sets per large muscle groups, but if it works for you do it. I always change it up. I rarely do the same WO twice in a month.


> You don't think I should have PB in my pre-workout drink? I was told to have fat in the pre so my body continues to process it through the workout.


-Eating before exercise
If you're using a blender to make a pre- workout "meal," then drink it from forty-five minutes to an hour before you work out. If you're a solid food fan, then eat between 90 minutes and two hours before you work out. If you're eating solid foods, a bowl of cereal with a little fruit on it is pretty much ideal.
But this is one of the rare times when you may not want a meal high in fiber. Although fiber tends to decrease overall gastointestinal transit time (the time from eating something to the time what remains passing out) it's more difficult to digest.
-Nutrient content
The pre-exercise meal should contain about 50 carbohydrates, 5 to 10 grams of protein, and total approximately 250 calories. A mixture of simple and complex carbohydrates is best before working out, with a little more emphasis on having fast-burning simple carbohydrates available quickly for energy.
If endurance training is a big part of your training regimen, make sure that your pre-exercise meal contains significant amounts of branched chain amino acids (BCAAs). Kleiner suggest milk as a good source.
-Post exercise nutrition
Te role of post-exercise nutrition is to replenish glycogen stores, begin muscular repair and rebuilding, and quickly restore immune system function (which is compromised in high intensity workouts, particularly heavy weight-training).
 Timing
There are three 'windows' of opportunity to replenish glycogen," explains Kleiner. "The first and best declines rapidly about 30 minutes after working out, so getting the post-exercise meal consumed within a half-hour after exercise works best." This decline continues and then dives severely about two hours after working out. "If you can't get the meal into the body within two hours, it can take days to adequately produce glycogen for intense workouts." If you're an athlete involved in tournament or pool play over a long period, it's important to use small "post workout" meals after events so that you don't get fatigued.

- Max Muscle, Issue 19, March 2000



> The tempo, is that 3 on positive, 1 on contraction, 2 on neg?


yeah -- I always play with it. 3-1-5, 3-2-2, whatever ... don't play around too much the neg. normal Tempo is 3-1-2 or 2-1-2



> THink about it, if you cheat in the morning, now you have all day to try and eat healthy and fight off sugar cravings. It taikes 3 days to get rid of the cravings so why do it first thing in the morning. Also its for mental reasons. By cheating in your last meal you don't have all day to think, well I already blew it today what's one more cheat. See what I mean?


That seems like a great way to look at it, I always cheat in the mid morning - those days- I get more focused because I know that I have to make today count. I don't cheat at night because I don't want to take those shitty calories to bed with me. I don't know about the 3-day thing ... 


> 1.5 Grams of protein is great! Remember protein is the building blocks of muscle. Not enough protein, no muscle repair. Shit, I eat 1.5 - 2 G a day.


Consuming more protein than your body can utilize can result in an increase in fat storage.  Your liver virtually converts the excess protein into fat. Another problem can arise with overconsumption of protein. When an extremely high intake of protein is practiced for a prolonged period of time, the formation of an highly toxic ammoinia called urea becomes possible. This excess ureas is often resonsible for a form of arthriris known as gout.

Egg protein contains all the essential amino acids in proper proportions and has the highest PER available. 

Remember that your fat cells do not require protein, So it doesn't make any sense to compute your protein from your total body weight.
This is the Hatfield Estimate for Determining Daily Protein Intake
LBW 100 lbs = 90 grams
LBW 150 lbs = 135 grams
LBW 170 lbs = 153 grams

- page 201,Basic Fitness Nutrition Theory, Hatfiel, Ph.D., FISSA, M.S., MSS,  www.FitnessEducation.com

This is more for you Jodi. -- Rock you are 180, I would make sure you are getting at least this from your PROTEIN source like Jodi said before don't count the protein from the PB or RICE as the PER is low.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2003)

1.5 G of protein is BY FAR NOT too much protein and it is not enough to for your liver to turn to glycogen.  Yes, sugar cravings remain for 3 days.  Some less than others.  And I don't give a RAT's ASS what Max Muscle says his pre-exercise meal should not contain simple sugars.  Period.  Rock and I didn't just do some candid diet here.  I helped him with his diet to suit his needs and also to find a way for him to stick to it.  Solid, not everybody should can be given a standard diet, told to eat 6 meals a day and stick to it, we have to work on this slowly.  He is doing great but he is still learning, he is still to new to this, he needs to learn his body and how it works because you start throwing new ideas or changes on him.    You don't just mess around with something that works either.  He is succeeding with a 1.5 - 2 increments.  Why Fuck with something that is working.  Give the poor guy a chance to learn his body and how it reacts before you start fucking with someones plan.  You make changes and he will never learn what works for him and what doesn't and I don't give a fuck what his BMR or LBM, its not the same for everyone, we all differ.  I don't fit in those standard guidelines by far.  Those are just standard numbers pulled from a fucking book and don't mean shit on an individual basis

Rock, do what you want but personally, again If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 13, 2003)

> And I don't give a RAT's ASS what Max Muscle says his pre-exercise meal should not contain simple sugars


That article is posted in a Max Muscle Mag by refence. The author is nutritionist Susan Kleiner, Ph.D., R.D., author of the best-selling Power Eating. I was passing on information that is why I posted the reference so one could look it up if they like. I know everyone here is a RD, and has a PhD

And this isn't just a canned program or just a book. --

Basic Fitness Nutrition Theory, International Sports Sciences Association., Frederick C. Hatfield, Ph.D., FISSA, M.S., MSS, www.FitnessEducation.com

I am only stating facts. You really should not cuss at me that isn't nice. I am only trying to help a little bit. Not make changes and your theory of the 3 day sugar thing is unfounded.

I will stop posting on this board, has I have been attacked and yelled at too many times. I am not a gym rat. I have a LITTLE bit of fitness knowledge. Jodi, sorry I didn't know that you designed his diet plan for him. I will not bother you again ROCK -- my bad.

 www.SolidToTheCORE.com


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2003)

No I'm sorry I have a trucker mouth but I wasn't swearing at you, just in general.    Just when you try to help someone be sure you know all the facts.  Make sure to find out what they have been doing, if its working or not and what they would like to do.  If you have too many people helping 1 person they get confused and you can't take several methods and do them all and expect results.  They need to listen to one person at a time and find out what works for them.  I'm not saying your advice is bad but it does not work with what we have set up for him.  Now if he doesn't want to follow what we worked out and follow what you have then thats fine and it doesn't bother me at all.  Different strokes for different folks, however he cannot mix the two methods or the poor guy is going to be all screwed up. 

Again, I apologize, I flew off the handle which doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2003)

Alrighty then. Today was my bad cheat meal day. So here it is.

Meal 1- Shake w/ 40g protein, 2tbsp PB, swole v2, 1 cup oatmeal, 1/2 cup blueberries

Meal 2- 6oz Chicken, 8oz yam, 1 cup brocc

Meal 3- 3 Cheese breadsticks (Pizza Hut), 5 slices pizza w/ pepperoni and sausage, 2 MGD Beer, and 1 cup cookies and cream ice cream while watching the "Usual Suspects", awesome movie.

I know, bad for the day. But I'm always on track the next day for the week.

Jodi and Solid- I appreciate both of your advice a lot! (and anybody else that would like to critique my journal, that's what it's here for). Jodi, you've helped me completely rearrange my diet and I feel much better and am doing much better now because of it. I still want your help and input. Solid, you've helped me quite a bit with training, encouraging and tips with how to do things and I really appreciate that. I don't want either of you two to stop helping me. I get confused sometimes because of being told 2 or 3 completely different things, but I don't necessarily consider that bad, as long as people explain the reasoning behind it. Jodi definately knows that! I'm still with you Jodi and doing good, and I hope you stick around Solid, I really like getting your posts and learning different things!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2003)

Here's todays meals. Little low on calories because I slept in before work, lost a meal.

Meal 1- Shake w/ 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB, 1 cup oatmeal, 4 strawberries.

Meal 2- 6oz chicken, 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup brocc.

Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 1 1/2 cup rice, half cucumber

Meal 4- 1 turkey burger, 1 cup rice

Meal 5- 40g Micellar Prot, 2 tbsp PB

Cals- 2,470
Pro- 242g, 40%
Carb- 260g, 38%
Fat- 57g, 21%


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2003)

Today was shoulders and Tri's. I forgot to take my journal to the gym however so I can't be too specific. It wasn't a good workout however.

I tried close-grip benches today for triceps, but really didn't like them. I'm looking for some good mass-building exercises for Tri's. 

I also started HIIT training again today. Only 13 minutes, but I usually don't go much past 15 min. I'm doing it twice a week.

I'm starting a new Workout schedule this week-
Mon- Shoulders, Tri's, Traps
Tue- Legs, Back, Calves
Wed- Chest, Bi's, Forearms
off 1-2 days, repeat

The first 3 days is heavy with low reps and 2-3 min rest between sets, after the 1-2 days the 2nd 3 days is 45-60sec between sets with 10-12 reps per exercise. Any comments, suggestions?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Here's todays meals. Little low on calories because I slept in before work, lost a meal.
> 
> Meal 1- Shake w/ 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB, 1 cup oatmeal, 4 strawberries.
> ...


If you realize your not going to make all your meals for the day, then add a bit more protein to each meal so you at least come closer to your daily protein intake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2003)

Good tip Jodi, thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2003)

Here is today's breakdown:

Meal 1, preworkout shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 4 Strawberries, 40g Protein

Meal 2, PWO shake- 1/2 cup oatmeal, 40g protein, 3 strawberries

Meal 3-  6oz chicken, 1 cup rice

Meal 4- 8oz Yam, 1 can tuna, 2 tbsp tzatziki sauce, 2 artichoke hearts

Meal 5- 1 Turkey Burger, 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 mushroom cap, 2 tbsp tzatziki sauce

Meal 6- 40g Micellar Prot, 2 tbsp PB

Cals- 2,639
Pro- 278g, 42%
Carb- 256g, 36%
Fat- 64g, 22%

Jodi- Do you think I'm eating too much PB? I'm not including veggies in my daily totals. Is Artichoke hearts and Mushroom caps good veggies? I'm getting sick of Brocc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2003)

Haven't posted for a few days, kinda under the weather but my diet remained the same. Today was Chest and Bi's w/ more volume and 45-60sec rest in-between. Thought I was going to puke, it's been awhile.

Hammer Incline, 5 sets- 130x12, 140x12, 140x9, 120x9, 100x12
BB Curl, 5 sets- 45x12, 65x12, 55x12, 55x10, 45x10
Hammer Bench, 5 sets- 90x12, 110x11, 100x8, 90x7, 70x10
Alt DB Rack, 2 sets- 25,30,35x10,8,3   35,30,25x5,5,6
DB Incline Flye, 3 sets- 25x10, 25x12, 25x8
Standing Hammer, 3 sets- 25x12, 25x12, 25x10
Push ups, 3 sets- 20, 11, 10
Cybex preacher, 3 sets- 30x12, 30x11, 30x8

I'm not sure how much I like using the Hammer equipment, I don't feel it in my chest, just my shoulders. I'll try it again, but if it's nothing, I'll prob switch to DB's for the higher rep days.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Since I'm bulking I'm going for around 1.5g per TBW. My diet is about 40/40/20 ratio. P/C/F   Do you think that's too high?
> 
> Yeah, my stomach starts hurting when I eat something.



If you are trying to bulk up i would up your fat and carbs a bit...you are eating alot already...diet looks great 

no that isnt alot of protein for you at all  

Otherwise just keep doing the diet Jodi gave you because it looks really good...although you are quite low in bf% already and gaining a little fat may help you put on some good muscle. You agree Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2003)

If you are bulking you can stick with the 40/40/20 Ratio but increase your cals.  Go for 15G per pound of bodyweight oppose to 13 or 12 cals.  That way you can still eat the same foods but more of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2003)

Alright, today is Back and Legs. 

Wide Grip Pull-ups on assisted Machine, 3 sets- setting 7x8, 6x6, 5x5. This is pretty good for me, I could never do Wide grips.
Hack Squat, 3sets- 70x10, 90x8, 110x8
BB Row, 3 sets- 95x10, 115x8, 125x6
Leg Press, 3 sets- 360x10, 450x8, 500x6
Deadlift, 3 sets- 135x10, 165x8, 185x6
Leg Curl, 3 sets- 90x10, 110x6, 115x4
Standing Calf, 3 sets- 140x10, 160x10, 180x8


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

Back and Legs are 2 large muscle groups.  I would think about splitting them up.  I don't think you have enough exercises for them   JMHO!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2003)

No, go with it Jodi. I'm trying a 3 day split, how would you split the exercises? And what would you add? For todays workout I'm going lower reps, more weight w/ 2 min rest inbetween. Took me 53 min. On Tue when I do it again, I'll do higher reps 10-12 with 45sec-60sec rest.  Give me your opinions.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i would stick with high weights and low reps for a while unless you want to lean down...which i dont think you want to do right now.

try.
back and bis
shoulders 
chest and tris
legs and calves


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> No, go with it Jodi. I'm trying a 3 day split, how would you split the exercises? And what would you add? For todays workout I'm going lower reps, more weight w/ 2 min rest inbetween. Took me 53 min. On Tue when I do it again, I'll do higher reps 10-12 with 45sec-60sec rest.  Give me your opinions.



Back/Tris
Chest/Bis
Legs
Shoulders

Legs I would add in ditch the hack for now and do some heavy squats, also add SLDL (or Good mornings), 
Back I would add in TBar Row & Hammer Strength WG Pulldown


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would stick with high weights and low reps for a while unless you want to lean down...which i dont think you want to do right now.
> 
> try.
> ...



I know, but with high weights consistently, my tendonitis comes out- all over. That's why I keep switching back and forth, to give my tendons a break.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2003)

What a horrible day at the hospital!! Here is my meals today, felt bloated.

Meal 1, Preworkout shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, Swole V2, 40g Prot

Meal 2, PWO Shake- 1/2 cup oatmeal, 40g. Protein

Meal 3- 3oz Chicken Breast, 1/2 cup rice, 2 artichoke hearts

Meal 4- 6oz Chicken Breast, 1 1/2 cup rice

Meal 5- 1 can tuna, 1 mushroom cap, 1 1/2 cup rice

Meal 6- 8 oz Chicken Breast, 1 cup rice, 2 artichoke hearts

Meal 7- 40g Micellar protein, 2 tbsp PB

Cals- 3,000
Pro- 325g, 44%
Carb- 284g, 35%
Fat- 70g, 21%

Tomorrow is my cheat meal. I'm thinking either Uno's or Pizza!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

WTF... no pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry BF, here you go:
Name: David aka Rock
Age: 26
Height: 5'11"

Current Weight: 183lbs @ about 16%BF
Goals: Bulk up and cut down w/ more muscle

Stats:
Neck- 16
Chest- 43 3/4
Waist- 34
Shoulders- 50 1/2
R. Bicep- 16
L. Bicep- 15 3/4
Legs- 22 1/2
Calves- 14 1/2


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jodi- I looked when at the gym today, they don't have T-bar row or Wide grip Hammer.

Today was Shoulders/Tri's

Arnold Press- 30x12, 35x12, 35x10
Overhead Tri Ext- 55x12, 65x8, 55x12
Side Delt- 15x12, 15x12, 15x8
Rope Pushdown- 50x12, 60x12, 60x8
Rear Delts, Cable- 15x12, 15x12, 15x11
Overhead one arm Ext- 20x12, 15x10, 15x9
BB Shrugs- 135x12, 155x12, 155x10
Reverse Pushdown, one arm- 15x12, 20x12, 20x9

1 min rest between sets


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would stick with high weights and low reps for a while unless you want to lean down...which i dont think you want to do right now.
> 
> try.
> ...



How long would you rest between sets?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

And do you pyramid the 3 sets or keep a steady weight?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2003)

60-90 seconds

If your gym doesnt have those, I know they have these.  WG Lat Pulldown & Cable Row


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 60-90 seconds
> 
> If your gym doesnt have those, I know they have these.  WG Lat Pulldown & Cable Row



Definately!   I've been switching WG Lat Pulldown, with WG Pull-ups. I've been doing the Pulldowns on lighter days, because I have trouble getting the bar down on heavy days.

What is the benefit of Cable row and should that be wide grip or narrow?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

yes i also rest 60-90 sec and do one warm up and then increase weights if i can....my rule is that if i can lift for 8reps without failure i need to raise my weight....for off season building that is.

personally i think that you should do all your shoulder exercises and then do your tri exercises cause it looks as though your shoulders need to be built more than your tris


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2003)

J'Bo, thats why shoulders has its own day.  Thats why I made the suggested split that I did, because that way shoulders has its own day so he can go higher volume.

Rock - Keep the WG Pullups and also do the WG pulldowns but do them to your chest NOT behind the neck.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

opps well i hadent seen his pics before i suggested the split.
i agree with jodi that her split is best because its your shoulders that need the most work. sorry


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey, Honesty I like that! What would you recommend as a program for shoulders? For now I'll prob still keep them with another BP because I want the 3 day split for awhile. I'll revamp that soon though.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2003)

1 Arm DB Press
Bent over Rear Laterals
Upright Rows
Front Raise
Lateral Raise
Shrugs

I could go on


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, but I was going for a more structured plan based on what you see in my pics I need to work on. I know all the exercises! But you may want to wait until after you've won your Comp before you put thought into this! I don't want to distract you even more!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2003)

That is the plan.  

3 sets of each exercise.  Just switch things around.  Do DB's for your raises one week and cables the next etc.  DB Shrugs one week BB the next.  Cable or BB Uprights etc.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

Personally i do a multi muscle exercise first to warm up the shoulders like a push press cause my wrists are week and give out before my shoulders burn.

This is my routine....just giving you options  Jodi's looks good too.

3sets of 6-8reps of:
Push Presses (1 warm up 2 working sets)
Arnold Press or Overhead DB Press
Seated Laterals or Standing Cable Laterals
Lying Incline Laterals 
Bent Over Laterals or Pec Dec
Upright Rows or Shrugs


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks ladies! What's the benifit of one arm DB press and how do you do laying laterals?


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Jodi- I looked when at the gym today, they don't have T-bar row or Wide grip Hammer.
> 
> for rows just take a bench bar add weigths to one end and lift that, that is great for back


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey rock Just thought i'd call in and say hi. Best of luck to you.
If you do as 8 pak suggests with the bar, see if your gym has a small V handle to put under the bar for grip, we have one the you can use for Close Grip seated rows or CG lat pulldowns.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Rock pics look great my man. Glad your in the comp.  Hey not to butt in but I see your talking about shoulders.  Now I could go on and give you a routine, but to be honest, I really like the workout GoPro set up called: Power, Rep/Range, Shock program.  now you may not want to follow his routine but he does have 3 workouts for shoulders in there that you may be interested in.  (go to Training forum; there is a sticky there).    
Regarding the one arm DB presses,, I don't like them for personnal reasons.  They bother my back.  I have to do both at the same time.   I do like DB's over barbell but I still do both.  And as mentioned above by I think Jodi, barbells to the front and Pulldowns.  pulling and pushing behind the neck is an unnatural angle for the shoulder joint.  
I'll tell you this though Rock here is the Key to any shoulder routine regardless of the excercises you pick.   Whatever you decide, you MUST do A form of a Press, some form of SIDE and REAR lateral work, and shrug movement for traps.  Those are manditory.    Now to spice it up a bit, you can add  Close grip, upright rows(traps), or a wider grip Upright row(medial deltoids),  Arnold Presses for a 3 shoulder heads(primarily front delts.   Like jodi said we can just go on and on.   Keep in mind though Shoulders are not a large muslce group (similar to arms), so they don't require the same amount of sets and reps as would Back or Legs.  Seriously,, look at Gopros workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks guys for visiting my journal! I'll try that with the bar (t-bar rows) but I don't know how it'll go. I'm in a nicer gym and they like things where they are, I don't know if I can find an area like that.

Hey Fire, I've checked out GoPro's routine. The hardest part of shoulders for me is Rear shoulders. I have trouble doing the exercises with good form and I never feel it in my shoulders. And yeah, I can't go behind my head, I use to try but it would hurt after awhile. Upright rows kinda pinch my shoulders to and inflame the tendonitis in my wrists. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2003)

Arlright, here are the meals for today- 

Meal 1, Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 40g Pro

Meal 2- 7oz Chicken Breast, 1 1/2 cup rice, 2 artichoke hearts

Meal 3, Shake- 1 1/3 cup oatmeal, 40g Micellar prot, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 4- 6oz Chicken Breast, 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 mushroom cap

Meal 5- 40g Micellar protein, 2 tbsp PB

Cals- 2,683
Pro- 274g, 41%
Carb- 232g, 31%
Fat- 81g, 27%


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2003)

By the way, do you guy's think I should be doing HIIT Training right now or not?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

Hell No!!!!

If you want, do 2 20 min. cardio sessions at 65% HR but thats it.  No more than that


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

thats right listen to the warden  
btw warden....how the hell are you up at this hour after 4 days of no carbs 

rock...whats with the artichoke hearts? and you may want to add another source of EFA's instead of pb...something like Flax, Fish Oil, Hemp or Udo's


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

Just stopping in to wish you luck. Otherwise it would appear as if I have favorites So ....GOOD LUCK


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Fire, I've checked out GoPro's routine. The hardest part of shoulders for me is Rear shoulders.
 I have trouble doing the exercises with good form and I never feel it in my shoulders.

I hear you loud and clear here and I have the perfect and I mean perfect advise for you.  I know because I feel the same way you do.  I never do DB "rear" lateral raises with both hands.  I only do them one arm at a time.   I lean with one hand on the dumbell rack and do one arm at a time.  My rears delts get "blasted" that way.  Every so often I'll try doing them again with both arms either sitting backwards on an inclilne bench or seated and leaning forward a bit and they just never feel the same as the one arms.   I suggest you try doing them this way at least one or 2 times and I can guarentee you will LOVE them and the gains you'll get.

********************
 And yeah, I can't go behind my head, I use to try but it would hurt after awhile.

Case closed on that then. We're in agreement here.  
********************

 Upright rows kinda pinch my shoulders to and inflame the tendonitis in my wrists. Thanks for the advice!! [/QUOTE]

I hear you there too.  Now I don't know how bad these aggrivate you but when I go too close on the bar I feel discomfort in the wrists also.
my suggestion here is not to quit on them until you at least try various width grips on the bar.   I found my "special spot" to grasp the bar without any problems.  Try to find yours.

If you still find there is no hope,, I have one last suggestion.
One handed cable rows.   Attach a handle grip to a low cable pulley. Stand off to lets say your left and grip in right hand by your side.  Step back little bit and grasp the apparatus(machine) with your free hand for stability if needed.  now pull straight up and make sure your elbow is always higher then your hand.  I do these from time to time also and they work both medial and rear heads of the shoulder. It just depends on how far away you are.  the straighter the cable line is the more it hits the medial head.  Step back more where the cable is coming up at an angle and it hits the rear real nice.

give these suggestions a try, you have nothing to loose by trying them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Just stopping in to wish you luck. Otherwise it would appear as if I have favorites So ....GOOD LUCK



WHAT?!?! I thought I was going to be your favorite. Oh, well Crap!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hell No!!!!
> 
> If you want, do 2 20 min. cardio sessions at 65% HR but thats it.  No more than that



Thanks Jodi! Will do!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats right listen to the warden
> btw warden....how the hell are you up at this hour after 4 days of no carbs
> 
> rock...whats with the artichoke hearts? and you may want to add another source of EFA's instead of pb...something like Flax, Fish Oil, Hemp or Udo's



Artichoke hearts was on the approved fibrous veggies Jodi posted awhile ago. I'm so sick of broccoli and most of the other stuff I don't like!

Should I cut out some PB or keep it and add in some Flax oil? I have 2 meals I generally don't get much fat. Add it there and keep my PB? (It flavors and thickens my shakes)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Fire, those are some great tips. I normally do Rear's on the pec deck (figure I can't mess it up with that to much even though I still don't necessarily feel it) but I'll definately try one at a time on Wed!! I'll work with the upright row. Maybe I need to rotate it higher up in the workout instead or towards the end. I tried Gopro's Powerweek today for Chest and Bi's, did my own exercises though. That get's posted next!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

Today is Chest and Bi's. Low Rep High Weight (FOR ME)

Incline BB, 3 sets- 165x6, 185x4, 195x3
BB Curl, 3 sets- 85x6, 95x4, 105x3 (inflames tendonitis!)
DB Bench, 3 sets- 70x8, 80x6, 90x3
Alt Curl, 2 sets- 45x4, 50x4
Flye Machine, 3 sets- 150x8, 165x6, 180x5
Hammer Curl, 2 sets- 40x5, 45x4

When I do low reps, I don't feel too much. I'm shaking at the end of my workout, but my muscles don't feel engorged or anything. Also, I noticed the veins aren't popping out in my arms anymore like they used to since I lost all the weight. Does that mean I'm putting on BF and that's covering the veins?!?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Artichoke hearts was on the approved fibrous veggies Jodi posted awhile ago. I'm so sick of broccoli and most of the other stuff I don't like!
> 
> Should I cut out some PB or keep it and add in some Flax oil? I have 2 meals I generally don't get much fat. Add it there and keep my PB? (It flavors and thickens my shakes)


I would suggest either 15 fish caps a day or 1 T. Flax Oil yes.  Preferably the fish oil. 
Artichokes are fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I would suggest either 15 fish caps a day or 1 T. Flax Oil yes.  Preferably the fish oil.
> Artichokes are fine.



is the fish oil w/ the pb (not at the same time, but I can keep PB?)


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

You can continue with the PB just cut out 1 T. of it and replace it with the fish oil.  Spread the fish oil caps throughout your meals.  In other words we are taking 15G Fat from PB and replacing it with 15G of Fat from Fish Oil.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

Alright Jodi, I picked up EPA-DHA Omega-3 Fish Oil from the Vitamin Shoppe. That was $40 dollars, and with 15 softgels a day this will last only 20 days. Know of anything cheaper?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

yeah, got to Sam's Club and get the 300 count bottle for $6.00 

Seriously!  They are just as good.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

Jodi is right Rock!  There are only a couple of vitamin manufacturers around and they all manufacture the same vitamins and distribute them under different labels. 

So buy the inexpensive generic label and save yourself a bunch of $$


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool, I have Costco here. I'll try when these are gone!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Today is Chest and Bi's. Low Rep High Weight (FOR ME)
> 
> Incline BB, 3 sets- 165x6, 185x4, 195x3
> ...


Yes your miuscles wont feel as engorged but thats ok, the more you do heavy stuff the more you'll get used to it and you'll get a better hit. There is a posibility thats you are covering your veins with fat, is your w8 still going up? By how much?
Why are you doing 1 chest 1 bi exercise?

"For this reason i remind you to fan into flame the gift of God, which is in you through the laying on of hands"


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

I haven't weighed myself lately, maybe tomorrow morning, but it's been going up about 1/2-1 lb a week it seemed.

I'm switching it up to give a break between pressing movements and mentally it helps keep going. I'm not finishing one bp and then have to finish another, but when I'm done I'm done. What do you think?

Don't know that verse.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

Meals for Today-

Meal 1, Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 40g Pro

Meal 2, PWO- 1/2 cup oatmeal, 40g Pro

Meal 3- 4oz Chicken, 1 cup rice, 2 artichoke hearts, Tzatiki Sauce

Meal 4, Shake- 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 40g Micellar Pro

Meal 5- 10oz Yam, 1 Chicken Breast, 2 artichoke hearts, 3 Fish oil caps

Meal 6- 1/2 cup rice, 1/2 chicken breast

Meal 7- 40g Micellar Pro, 1tbsp PB

Didn't figure in Fish oil in fat today

Cals- 3,277
Pro- 334g, 42%
Carb- 334g, 37%
Fat- 80g, 27%


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I haven't weighed myself lately, maybe tomorrow morning, but it's been going up about 1/2-1 lb a week it seemed.
> 
> I'm switching it up to give a break between pressing movements and mentally it helps keep going. I'm not finishing one bp and then have to finish another, but when I'm done I'm done. What do you think?
> ...


Thats prob a good rate..

I've never seen or heard of anyone doin that thats all, dont know if it would be good or bad..... Need to find out, always just done one bp then the next.

2 Tim 1:6


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thats prob a good rate..
> 
> I've never seen or heard of anyone doin that thats all, dont know if it would be good or bad..... Need to find out, always just done one bp then the next.
> ...


 

I memorised the next verse 7 years ago, and haven't looked there since, lol. Awesome man! Alternating BP seems to be working well I think, I have energy up on each new exercise to lift heavy.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> and haven't looked there since, lol


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 22, 2003)

do you eat fresh articoke hearts? or canned?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 23, 2003)

Canned with vinegar.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 23, 2003)

hum gotta try those.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 23, 2003)

They're pretty good J'Bo, easy to eat!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 23, 2003)

Alright Back and Legs today. Now I know I'm  going to hear something about this so let me clarify it now. I couldn't get on the Leg Press machine to do that exercise. People were on it and the other was broken (I realised after I put all the plates on). I'm trying GoPro's Heavy week this workout period. Here we go-

Wide-grip Pull-up Assistance, 3 sets- #5x6, #4x5, BWx4
Smith Squat, 3 sets- 165x6, 185x4, 195x5
BB Row, 3 sets- 125x6, 135x5, 145x4
Leg Press- xxx
CG Sitting Row, 3 sets- 100x6, 120x6, 130x4
Lying Leg Curl, 3 sets- 110x6, 115x5, 120x4
Deadlift, 3 sets- 185x6, 205x5, 225x4


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 23, 2003)

great workout hun   keep on trekin


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Shoulda done some free squats instead of the leg press.
And Damn Bro, thats a huge workout.... back and legs.... How many days a week you working out...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2003)

Can't do free squats. Work 3 days on 2 off, etc... Thinking about going back to 5 days, one bp a day again.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

Rock, why can't you do squats?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2003)

Can't stay on my heels, and every time I've tried I've had to stay out of the gym because I get sciatica. So I don't even try anymore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

This is my food from yesterday-

Meal 1, Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 40g prot, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1 1/2 cup rice, 6 oz grilled Chicken Breast, 2 tbsp Tatziki sauce, 2 artichoke hearts, 3 fish oil gelcaps

Meal 3, Shake- 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 30g protein

Meal 4- 1 1/2 cup rice, 5oz Beef round top, 2 artichoke hearts, 3 fish oil gelcaps

Meal 5- 40g Micellar Prot, 2 tbsp PB

Cals- 3,084
Pro- 273g, 36%
Carb- 293g, 34%
Fat- 98g, 29%


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Can't stay on my heels, and every time I've tried I've had to stay out of the gym because I get sciatica. So I don't even try anymore.



I'd almost guarantee that you have mobility problems due to shortened muscles (most commonly hamstrings and hip flexors) and possibly a hip dysfunction.  Sciatica is most commonly caused by this.  

Do you stretch your lower body?  Including your hips?  Because if you don't, eventually this will lead to lower back issues and that's a major pain.  Coming from somebody who has been through it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Your prob right PB. No, I don't stretch like I should. It's always hurt to stretch the hips.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

I plan on doing abs 2 a week.  Can anybody help with an ab program? I like using the ball for crunches!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Shoulders/Power Week

I've decided to do Jodi's split suggestion w/ GoPro's P/RR/S routine.

DB Press, 3 sets- 60x6, 65x6, 70x4
Side Lateral Raise sitting, 3 sets- 20x6, 25x5, 25x4
Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets- 135x6, 142x5, 150x4
Upright Row, 3 sets- 75x6, 85x6, 95x5
Shrug BB, 3 sets- 185x10, 205x8, 225x6

I don't think I can do upright rows again. They kill the tendonitis in my forearms!! Does that look like a good number of exercises for shoulders?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Oh, and can I eat 1-2 pieces of whole wheat bread now that I'm bulkings? Or should I still not. 

Plus I picked up some Fiber 1. That's a good carb source also right?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 25, 2003)

Some rear delt stuff


----------



## Rissole (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I plan on doing abs 2 a week.  Can anybody help with an ab program? I like using the ball for crunches!


Ok Rock, i like doing the same on abs and calves as what cycle i'm in with P,RR,S. I like to do day one crunch from the top, day 2 crunch from the bottom
So for abs here's and example,
Week 1.

W8'd fit ball crunches, cable x mach take cable from bottom with rope, lie on ball with head at stack head in the V (--<o ) put rope over shoulders and crunch away. try and keep reps 12-15.

W8'd fit ball leg raise, try first with just legs extended, find something behind your head to hang on to  When you can to more than 15 or so stick a dumbbell between your feet.

Week 2.
Do any thing ya want but get your reps 20+ Decline crunches, cable crunches, legs lifts, hovers.....


Week 3.
I like to pick any exercise and superset with hovers, use the fitball with hovers too  Forearms on ball roll it away from you, start on your  knees and when you can hold for more than 1 min go onto your toes 

Hope thats of some help


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Cool, thanks alot! You do leg raises on the ball? How many sets and different exercises do you do for abs?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Oh, and can I eat 1-2 pieces of whole wheat bread now that I'm bulkings? Or should I still not.
> 
> Plus I picked up some Fiber 1. That's a good carb source also right?


Yes and yes 

Also, if you want to bring up your rear delts, TP gave me some good tips and it worked like a charm.  Before any other shoulder work do the following

3 Sets Pec Deck to failure: 10, 12, 10
3 Sets Bent over rear delt to failur: 6, 6, 6

So use a weight heavy enough so you fail at these reps. 

Abs, this is what I do, just to give you some alternatives:

Day 1:
3 sets Swiss Ball Crunch: 30-50
3 Reverse Crunch: 30-50
3 Sets Bicycle Tucks: 30-50
3 Sets Side Bends on hyper: 30

Day 2:
3 Sets Weighted Decline: 12-20
3 Sets V-Ups: 12-15
3 Sets Cable Crunch: 12-15
3 Sets Weighted Tick Tocks: 12-20


----------



## Rissole (Sep 25, 2003)

Leg raises on the ball are  Lie on your back grap something near your head with your hands and lft dem legs  When you add the w8 
I always end up about 6 sets, in a rush 4
Only the one type of exercise on heavy week, maybe 2 different types for rep week, and 2 types for shock week.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Abs, this is what I do, just to give you some alternatives:
> 
> Day 1:
> ...


Damn thats alot Jode....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Jodi. Now do you go from one exercise to the next, or finish all sets for one then move on. Does that make sense? And how long inbetween sets.

Rissole- What's a hover?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

Rock...now i know why you call yourself the rock...cause you rock  this journal is filled with useful stuff


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Jodi. Now do you go from one exercise to the next, or finish all sets for one then move on. Does that make sense? And how long inbetween sets.
> 
> Rissole- What's a hover?


Sorry, Day 1 I do one after another, meaning 1 exercise after another and then rest and repeat the sequence again 90 sec. later

Day 2 I don't superset because I'm using heavy weights, so I do 1 set, rest 30 sec. do then repeat the same set and move on.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Rock...now i know why you call yourself the rock...cause you rock  this journal is filled with useful stuff



Thanks J'Bo, I appreciate that! 

I tried the ab routine Jodi, didn't get very far with it! It's been a looonnnggg time since I've worked abs. Guess I have to work up to it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 26, 2003)

Alright, today I did arms. I'll start the new split on Monday. Unfortunately, I may have to lay off of Bi's for a couple of weeks, the upright rows really inflammed my tendonitis, oh well- live and learn!  

French Press, 3 sets- 85x6, 95x6, 105x4
BB Curl, 2 sets- 95x5, 100x4
Pushdown, 3 sets- 130x6, 140x6, 150x3
Preacher, 2 sets- 75x6, 85x4
One arm overhead ext, 2 sets- 30x6, 35x5
Hammer Curl, 1 set- 40x6

Abs- Not to well, working up to it.

Swiss ball cruch, 1 set- 30
Reverse Crunch, 1 set- 15 (did it on a bench, grabbing the bar behind me. felt pain in the site of my old hernia operation)
Bicycles, 1 set- 10 (was kinda off balance for this, need to practice)
Side bends, 1 set- 15 (where should I keep my hands?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 26, 2003)

Meals Today-

Meal 1, Shake- 4 strawberries, 40g prot, 1 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp pb

Meal 2, PWO Shake- 1/2 cup oatmeal, 40g prot

Meal 3- 3 oz chicken, 1 cup rice

Meal 4- 6 oz chicken, 1 1/2 cup rice, 3 fish oil caps

Meal 5, shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 40g micellar protein

Meal 6- 1 can tuna, 2 slices whole wheat bread, 1/2 cup Fiber one, 3 fish oil caps

Meal 7- 2 tbsp PB, 40g Micellar Prot


Cals- 3,276
Pro- 307g, 40%
Carb- 338g, 36%
Fat- 81g, 24%

I need to cut out some somewhere. I'm gaining weight too quickly now (about 4lbs in 3 days) when before I was hardly gaining anything. But you can see my cals have jumped a bit also.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

Monitor it for a few more days.  Its probably just water.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2003)

Jodi, what is a weight tick-tock, and how do you do your reverse crunches. I've always been ackward (at best) performing these.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2003)

Doing great Rock! 

Me, Justin, Rock and his wife are all meeting up in Washington when I get there  We're going to compare abs and have coffee  It's going to be fun


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Jodi, what is a weight tick-tock, and how do you do your reverse crunches. I've always been ackward (at best) performing these.


Here you go


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Doing great Rock!
> 
> Me, Justin, Rock and his wife are all meeting up in Washington when I get there  We're going to compare abs and have coffee  It's going to be fun



Yeah, I'm looking forward to it! Sad to say, I think we'll only be looking at Jen and Justin's abs, mine get a bit more covered up day by day. This bulking is really making me nervous!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Here you go



Your competing today! Your gonna do awesome Jodi, we want to hear all about soon as it's over! 

Won't tick-tocks kinda make you stocky on the sides?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2003)

Alright, food for today. I didn't post yesterday, but it was my cheat day. Let's leave it with Subway and a Dominoes pizza and buffalo wings 

Meal 1, shake- 2 tbsp PB, 1 cup Oatmeal, 40g prot, 4 strawberries

Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 2 pieces wheat bread, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 3, shake- 2 tbsp PB, 1 cup oatmeal, 4 strawberries

Meal 4- 6oz chicken strips, 1 1/2 cup rice

Meal 5- 40g Micellar Protein, 2 tbsp PB

Cals- 2,720
Pro- 235g, 37%
Carb- 275g, 36%
Fat- 75g, 27%


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2003)

I was thinking of this for a split, what does everyone think?

Mon- Legs, forearms
Tue- Shoulders, abs, calves
Thurs- Chest, Bi's, forearms
Fri- Back, Tri's, abs
Saturday- Shoulders, calves

That way since I need to bring my shoulders up I can work them twice a week. The second time would be less of course, just stimulation.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2003)

Jodi- do you think hanging Knee-ups can replace reverse crunches? Same number of reps.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2003)

Try feet elevated crunches instead.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2003)

Feet elevated in the air at 90*? Does that work lower?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I was thinking of this for a split, what does everyone think?
> 
> Mon- Legs, forearms
> ...


**************
The split looks fine but I don't think shoulders 2 times a week is the answer.  How about more intensity on that 1 workout?

Also I wouldn't do them the day before chest because then your chest will begin to lag.  Front delts are a secondary muscle used for bench presses and Incline movements so they may suffer if you kicked the hell out of your shoulders the day prior.  

I would put them at the end of the week.  You always train the big muscle groups 1st then the smaller muscle groups.   Your shoulders are getting a second workout whenever you do chest(front delts)  and Back (primarily rear delts) expectially with rowing movements.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

Alright Fire, how about:

Mon- Chest, forarms, abs
Tue- Legs, calves
Wed-Off
Thurs- Back, forearms, abs
Fri- Shoulders, calves
Sat- Arms, abs
Sun- Off

???? How many exercises and sets do you do for each workout Fire? I've tried different things with my shoulders, but I can't remember the last time they were sore after a shoulder workout.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Feet elevated in the air at 90*? Does that work lower?


IMO there is no such thing as working lower or upper.  It works all.  Yes 90 degrees.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks Jodi! Still waiting to hear how yesterday went!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

Chest Day, RR  1 min rest between sets (That's hard after power week when your used to 3 min rest!)

Incline DB, 3 sets- 70x8, 75x6, 70x6
BP, 3 sets- 155x8, 135x9, 125x9 ( I was really disappointed with this, but my arms were already tired by the time I got to this)
Hammer Decline, 3 sets- 110x10, 130x10, 150x10
Incline Flye, 2 sets- 25x12, 30x7
BB Wrist Curl, 2 sets- 50x20, 50x20
Reverse BB wrist curl, 2 sets- 20x20, 20x20

Swiss ball crunch- 30
Reverse crunch- 20
Bicycles- 10
Side bends- 20


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

Meals for Today

Meal 1, shake- 4 strawberries, 2 tbsp PB, 40g prot., 1 cup oatmeal

Meal 2, pwo shake- 40g protein, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 2 slice wheat bread, 1/2 Fiber one, 4 fish oil tabs

Meal 4, Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 40g Protein, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 5- 6oz Ground turkey, 1 1/2 cup rice, 4 fish oil tabs

Meal 6- 40g prot, 2 tbsp PB

Cals- 3,007
Pro- 286g, 41%
Carb- 287g, 34%
Fat- 87g, 25%


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey Rock, can you tell me how the oatmeal in your shake tastes?  I'm thinking it might be a good idea for me, but if I can't drink it then I'm not going to bother forcing it down.  

I'm assuming it is a little gritty...do you have a problem swallowing it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

I love the protein shake, but you gotta use PB!! I put in two cups of water, no more so it's thick and then transfer it to a large Gatorade bottle after I blend it. That way, in-between drinking, I swirl it to keep the oatmeal from settling on the bottom. I kinda chew it while I drink, but that's just me, you can prob drink it right down. Try it a couple of times, try different ways of making it till you like it. I'm glad I found a way that I like, saves a lot of time! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright Fire, how about:
> 
> Mon- Chest, forarms, abs
> ...



OK Rock one word for this workout:  I love it.  I expecially like how you had the a good sense to throw legs in between the Chest and Back. 
To be totally honest with you,, that is "one" of my workout schedules also, so I'm a bit biased towards it.  hahahaha
I think you will love it too Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

Great, thanks man! I'm always questioning my splits, thanks for confirming this one!! Now I'll just question what I'm doing during workouts!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Rock no need to question. that is what we are here for.  I can give you some REAL GOOD ADVICE THOUGH.  I don't know if your familiar with GOPROS workout.   Power / Rep Range / Shock but I can tell you this, it is outstanding and was working wonderfully for me last year before my injurie(s). All non workout related. hahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah FS, I started that last week, but I'm doing different exercises. My confusion with it is the rest times. Gopro seems to suggest to long rest periods than I think is good. And I hope I'm doing enough exercises to last a week!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't know what GP suggested but my rest times are 1 1/2 mins. between sets.  On Power days, they may go sometimes 2 mins. How much are your rest times and what did GP suggest?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

For power he suggested 3-4 min. And for RR 2-3 min. 

I'm doing 2-3 min for Power and 1 min for RR


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Meals for Today
> 
> Meal 1, shake- 4 strawberries, 2 tbsp PB, 40g prot., 1 cup oatmeal
> ...



My suggestions would be to only have one piece of bread in meal 3 and add a piece of fruit...might want to cut down on the pb too...you sound like me about 6 monthes ago when i would go through a 5lb tub of pb in 2 weeks


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Rock, 2-2 for Power I feel is fine. It's pretty close to what I also do as I stated.  Now I have to say,, I am something of a mad man when I train.  My intensity goes through the roof and my eyes have that serial killer look in them ever time I get ready for my next set and I can tell you,,, 1 minute for RR would never be enough for me.   I  swear that in most cases I can't wait to start my next set and literally stare at the second hand so I can jump into the next set but I always wait the 1 1/2 mins.  Not because I mentally need it but moreso to give the muscles just enough time to recooperate so I can still hit them heavy enough to get my preset number of reps.   I think you would really benifit by giving yourself that extra 30 seconds on RR day.  Your reps will be sharper and you'll probably be able to handle a bit more weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2003)

That's good advice Fire. I'm like you, i'm ready to jump into the next set, but like today I didn't feel good about the lifts because I was still so weak from the previous. I'll try 1 1/2 min.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Well that should have been a sure sign to you Rock.  Listen to your body.  It needed a bigger break even though you mentally didn't think so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well that should have been a sure sign to you Rock.  Listen to your body.  It needed a bigger break even though you mentally didn't think so.



Yeah, I agree with you Fire, but sometimes like then it's hard to know what to plunge ahead with and what to hold back. The whole point of the gym is fatigue, pain and failure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well, today is supposed to be Leg day RR, but I slept nill last night, and I've got 12 hours of work to head to. No Legs this week I guess. I was really looking forward to it too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> My suggestions would be to only have one piece of bread in meal 3 and add a piece of fruit...might want to cut down on the pb too...you sound like me about 6 monthes ago when i would go through a 5lb tub of pb in 2 weeks



Yeah, Jodi says to cut some out and do Flax seed or Fish oil caps. It's hard, I like PB! I'm going to start today w/ only 4 tbsp of PB.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2003)

Meals for today-

Meal 1, Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 40g protein, 4 strawberries, 2 tbsp PB
Meal 2- 2 pieces Wheat bread, 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup Fiber one, 4 fish oil tabs
Meal 3, shake- 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 40g protein, 4 strawberries, 2 tbsp PB
Meal 4- 6 oz ground turkey, 1 1/2 cup rice, 4 fish oil tabs
Meal 5- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax seed oil

Cals- 2,967
Pro- 249g, 37%
Carb- 306g, 38%
Fat- 85g, 26%


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Looking good.  How's this weeks progress?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Looking good.  How's this weeks progress?



I still feel bad about putting on weight. It's prob all in my head but I feel my waist is getting bigger. And I'm a bit bummed about my tendonitis, I'm afraid I won't be able to do arms this week either, it's not feeling any better


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2003)

Leg Day, since I missed yesterday i decided to do legs on my off day and just take it easier rather than miss it for a week. This is still RR Week.

Leg Ext, 2 sets- 50x10, 60x8
Hack Squat, 2 sets- 50x12, 60x10
One Leg Leg Press, 2 sets- 50x15, 70x15
Lying Leg Curl, 2 sets- 100x8, 100x8
SLDL, 2 sets- 95x10, 115x8
Single Leg Curl, 2 sets- 30x12, 50x10
Standing Calf, 2 sets- 140x15, 160x12


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I still feel bad about putting on weight. It's prob all in my head but I feel my waist is getting bigger. And I'm a bit bummed about my tendonitis, I'm afraid I won't be able to do arms this week either, it's not feeling any better


Are you gaining too much too fast?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2003)

5 lbs since the 20th. Is that too much? I'm 188 now a couple days ago I was 190 at 3,200 cal's a day so I dropped to 2,900-3,050 a day and I'm at a stand still. But I feel like I'm getting fat you know?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

Your not getting fat.  The goal is 1-2lbs per week.  Lift heavy, heavy, heavy and start packing on the muscle.  Just keep the diet clean and you'll be fine.  If you start gaining more than that, then cut back on the cals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, I am eating very clean (except for Saturdays, is that detrimental during my bulk?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2003)

Today's Meals-

Meal 1, Shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 40g protein, 4 strawberries, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 6oz chicken, 1 cup rice, 4 fish oil caps

Meal 3, PWO shake- 40g prot, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 4- 2 slices wheat bread, 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup Fiber 1, 4 fish oil caps

Meal 5- 8 oz top round beef, 1 1/2 cup rice, 2 artichoke hearts

Meal 6- 40g prot, 2 tbsp PB

Cals- 3,011
Pro- 310g, 43%
Carb- 265g, 31%
Fat- 89g, 25%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 2, 2003)

Not feeling good today, but still made it to the gym. Back day/ RR

CG Chin, no extra weight 2 sets- 6, 6
Bent over Reverse grip Row, 2 sets- 85x10, 105x9
DB Row, 2 sets- 35x12, 40x11
Pullover machine, 2 sets- 80x15, 95x12

Wrist Curl, 60x20, 60x16
Reverse Wrist Curl, 2 sets- 30x20, 30x15

Decline sit-ups, 2 sets- 15, 9
V-ups (really off balance on these!), 2 sets- 9, 7
Crunch Machine, 2 sets- 80x15, 80x15
Tick Tocks, 2 sets- 20x20, 35x15


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 3, 2003)

Shoulder RR Week

DB Press, 2 sets- 60x8, 65x6
Bent Lateral one arm, 2 sets- 15x10, 15x10
Cable Side Lat, 2 sets- 10x12, 15x12
Reverse Pec Deck, 2 sets- 120x12, 120x10
Shrug BB, 2 sets- 185x15, 195x12
Shrug DB, 2 sets- 70x15, 80x12


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 4, 2003)

Today is RR for Arms, not alot today, still not feeling good!  

Dips, 2 sets BW- 10,10
Alt DB Curl, 2 sets- 40x8, 40x7
Rope Pushdown, 2 sets- 70x10, 80x10
Cable Curl, 2 sets- 60x10, 80x9
Reverse one arm pushdown, 2 sets- 20x12, 30x12
Concentration curl, 1 set- 30x10

Swiss Ball- 30
Knee-ups- 20
Bicycles- 15
Side Bends- 25


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, I agree with you Fire, but sometimes like then it's hard to know what to plunge ahead with and what to hold back. The whole point of the gym is fatigue, pain and failure.


True. but,, you need to know how to guage that fatigue and failure.  You don't want it coming too soon in your workout.  As for pain, you have to know the difference between pain and injury (which I'm sure you do).   My point is, it is hard to guage when your ready for the next set when your pacing like a race horse.  So the best thing to do is before you even touch a weight decide at that time, what your doing. if it is a Heavy day, be sure to put 1 1/2 mins to 2 mins between each set.  If it is a light day or whatever give yourself a minute between.  Point is, make the rest time adequate enough for the type of workout your performing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2003)

I started Shock week today. I did the pec deck, could barely squeeze 10 reps out and went straight to Incline BB. I had 155lbs on it (which I can normally do 10 reps easy) and couldn't do more than 5 reps. I ended dropping the weight to 115lbs to get in my reps. Is that normal for that much of a drop in weight when supersetting? 

Pec Deck superset with BB Incline, 3 sets/Pec Deck- 165x10, 165x8, 150x8/Incline BB- 155x5, 115x8, 115x8

Incline Flye superset w/ Dip, 2 sets/Flye- 30x10, 30x10/Dip- 7,5

HS Incline Drop set, 2 sets- 40x10, 30x10/ 50x10, 40x6

Wrist Curl superset w/reverse wrist curl, 2 sets/Wrist curl- 60x20, 60x20/Reverse wrist curl- 30x20, 30x20

Swiss ball- 30, 15
Knee up- 25, 15
Bicycle- 15, 10

My shoulders were burning at the end of this workout, not so much my shoulders. I didn't feel it at all in my chest during dips. And I started getting a deep burning in my left elbow that is still there. Everytime I went down with the fly, I thought my arm was going to collapse from the pain in the elbow.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup, those shock sets are killer.  The point is to totally exhaust your muscles in a short period of time with low volume and no rest periods, so as long as you did that, then you're fine.

Wait until leg shock day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2003)

That's tomorrow PB, right before a 12 hour shift in the ER. Good thing they got Wheelchairs there!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

So ummm, wheres the meal updates?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry Jodi, I'll start again tomorrow. I just feel I write the same thing down day after day...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2003)

Today is Shock for Legs. I had trouble going up the stairs in the Gym afterwards! 

Leg Ext, 2 sets- 50x10, 60x10 Superset w/
Squat, 2 sets- 115x10, 135x10

Leg Ext, 2 sets- 60x10, 65x9 Superset w/
Leg Press, 2 sets- 230x10, 320x10

Lunge, dropset- 20x10, 10x9

Lying Leg Curl, 2 sets- 90x10, 100x9 Superset w/
SLDL, 2 sets- 95x10, 105x10

Single Leg Cur, drop set- 50x10, 30x7

Standing Calf Raise, 1 set- 160x15
Standing Calf Raise, drop set- 160x12, 120x8, 80x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2003)

Here are my meals for today. I'm glad you asked me to do this Jodi, I realised my cals are too high, but too late for today.

Meal 1, Shake- 4 strawberries, 40g protein, 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp pb

Meal 2, PWO shake- 40g protein, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 3- 3oz chicken strips grilled, 1/2 cup rice 4 fish oil caps

Meal 4- 1 piece wheat bread, 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup fiber 1, 1 orange

Meal 5, shake- 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp pb, 40g protein

Meal 6- 1 cup rice, 8 oz turkey

Meal 7, shake- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax seed oil

Cals- 3,345
Pro- 299, 39%
Carb- 311, 31%
Fat- 96g, 28%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2003)

OK, how do I equal my diet out better to 40/40/20 without adding too many calories, and not dropping cal's below 2,900? The only day I eat 7 meals is Tue and Fri.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

How many cals you looking to eat?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2003)

Let's see, I weighed in at 193 this morning. So for a bulk maybe 3,000-3,150? That would be a slow bulk correct?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a problem with Thursday's however. I start clinicals this Thursday. That means I leave for the place at 6am. Clinical starts @ 7am and goes until 12noon. During that 5 hours I'll have nothing to eat. We've already be told we can't bring any bags or anything like that since there would be no place to put it. The best I can think of is take a shake to drink right before clinical and have a protein bar that I can keep in my pocket to eat around 9:30. Any helpful thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2003)

Today is Shock for Back

Pullover, 3 sets- 110x10, 125x10, 140x10 Superset w/
WG Pulldown, 3 sets- 90x10, 95x10, 100x7

Row Machine, 2 sets- 50x10, 60x10 Superset w/
Reverse Grip Bent Row, 2 sets- 105x10, 95x10

CG Row, 1 dropset- 100x8, 80x6, 60x6

Wrist Curl, 2 sets- 70x20, 70x10 Superset w/
Reverse wrist curl, 2 sets- 40x13, 40x10

Decline Sit-up- 2.5x12, 2.5x8
V-ups- 12, 8
Machine Crunch- 85x15, 85x15

I don't like the Row Machine. Anyone think of a good back exercise to superset w/ reverse grip row?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2003)

Food for Today

Meal 1, Shake- 2 ice cubes, 40g protein, 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb

Meal 2- 1 cup rice, 8oz Ground Turkey

Meal 3, Shake- 1 tbsp PB, 40g Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

Meal 4, PWO Shake- 40g prot, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5- 1 Whole Wheat Bread, 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 6- 8oz Steak, 1 cup rice

Meal 7- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax seed oil

Cals- 3,498
Pro- 345, 42%
Carb- 294, 31%
Fat- 99g, 27%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2003)

I think I'd like to use TP's Carb cycling to help Bulk. Jodi or TP, do you have the time to help me put that together?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

Read the article, come up with a plan and as usual I will look it over for ya.  Its quite simple and you should have no problem coming up with a meal plan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, gotta a couple of questions first to figure out if I get it. I'm going to do 4 carb days, 2 lite carb days and 1 no carb day? Is that the schedule for bulking?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

I just bumped a thread for ya called Sample Diet for carb cycling.  In there TP says how to bulk using carb cycling


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2003)

Today's Workout, SHOCK for Shoulders

Sitting Side Raises, 2 sets- 20x8, 20x8 Superset w/
DB Press, 2 sets- 50x8, 50x8

Reverse Pec Dec, 2 sets- 120x10, 127.5x9 Superset w/
Front Cable Raise, 2 sets- 15x10, 20x10

Side Lateral Machine, 1 dropset- 80x10, 65x8, 50x8
HS MP, 1 dropset- 60x10, 40x10, 20x8

DB Shrug, 1 dropset- 70x15, 60x10, 50x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2003)

Meals for today

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1 cup oatmeal, 4 strawberries 1 tbsp PB

Meal 2, PWO shake- 40g protein, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 3- 3oz chicken strips, 1 cup rice

Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1 wheat bread, 1/2 cup fiber one

Meal 5, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 6- 1 1/2 cup rice, 6 oz grilled chicken breast

Meal 7- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax oil

Cals- 3,059
Pro- 293, 41%
Carb-317, 38%
Fat- 66g, 21%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 13, 2003)

Great Workout today. Power week and all my lifts went up quite a bit, I was stoked!

Incline Bench, 3 sets- 175x6, 200x6, 225x4
DB Bench, 3 sets- 80x6, 90x5, 95x4
Dips, 2 sets- 10x6, 20x6

HS Military Press, 3 sets- 200x6, 220x6, 240x5
Side Lat Machine, 3 sets- 110x6, 120x6, 125x6
Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets- 150x6, 165x3, 150x6

Skull Crusher, 2 sets- 75x6, 105x4
Pushdown, 2 sets- 130x6, 135x6
One arm Ext, 1 set- 30x4


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2003)

Back and Biceps Power day- ended up not being able to do Biceps again due to my arm. couldn't even curl a 45lb barbell after Back, I've got a burning aching pain in my left elbow that radiates out through my arm.

WG Chin, 3 sets- BWx6, 10x4, 10x4
Bent Row, 3 sets- 135x6, 155x5, 135x6
Rack Deadlift, 3 sets- 205x6, 235x6, 245x6
CG Row, 2 sets- 120x6, 140x4
Shrugs, 2 sets- 90x10, 100x7

No Biceps


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2003)

Meal updates??? 

Yeah, I'm watching ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2003)

Just checking ya Jodi  Meals coming up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2003)

Meal 1, shake- 1 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp PB, 40g protein

Meal 2, PWO shake- 40g protein, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 3- 3oz chicken strips, 1/2 cup rice

Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1 wheat bread, 1/2 cup fiber one

Meal 5, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 6- 1 1/2 cup rice, 6 oz ground turkey burger

Meal 7- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax oil

Cals- 2,928
Pro- 290, 43%
Carb-290, 36%
Fat- 63g, 21%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2003)

I was thinking this for Carb cycle Jodi-

Mon- high Carb
Tue- High Carb
Wed- No Carb
Thur- High Carb
Fri- Low Carb
Sat- High Carb
Sun- Low Carb

I'm supposed to take in 195g of Carbs on low carb days. That's not much different than my high carb days when I eat about 300g of Carbs. Is that enough of a difference Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice!

Did you decide if your going to incorporate some Fish Oil soon?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I was thinking this for Carb cycle Jodi-
> 
> Mon- high Carb
> ...


Don't worry about the high days.  Eat til your satisfied, just listen to your body   On the low days you have to eat 195G.  On high days trust me, you'll eat, just don't measure or weigh (unless you have to like oats or something).

That rotation looks good to me 

Don't forget the fruit & fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2003)

For Fruit- apples, oranges, pears, and grapefruit alright?

I've been doing the fish oil tabs off and on for the past couple of weeks. Sometimes (most of the time) I forget it at home or when I don't I forget to take them. I'm getting better though! 
Thanks Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2003)

Yup, those be some good fruit choices.  Doesn't really matter though, if you want to try something else every now and then.  Pears are good too.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Rock

Everything is going OK?

I have a quick question for ya. How did you like the Swole V2. Are you still using it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 15, 2003)

Things are going well, thanks for asking. Yeah, I'm still taking the SwoleV2. Everyone I hear seems to have results the first week. I was about 2 weeks into taking it and about to toss it when one day I went to the gym and the normal weights I use seemed light. In other words, it took awhile to work for me, but once it did I thought it was great!!. I have one more container to take (2 in all) and then I'll cycle onto creatine for a bit. Try it and let me know how you like it!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2003)

Chest, Shoulders and Tri's

Military Press, 3 sets- 95x8, 115x6, 135x5 (the hardest part of this is getting the bar off the holders)
Sitting Side Lat Raise, 3 sets- 25x6, 25x6, 30x3
Rear Delts Cable, 3 sets- 30x8, 35x6, 40x5

Incline Hammer, 3 sets- 180x6, 230x4, 2340x4
Hammer Bench, 2 sets- 140x6, 160x4
Dips, 2 sets- 20x6, 30x6

Overhead Ext, 1 set- 60x10
One arm reverse pushdown, 2 sets- 30x6, 40x3

My Left arm is KILLING me in the elbow joint. I'm going to have to back off weights for a couple of weeks. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 17, 2003)

Remember the RICE principle...put some ice on it 20 mins. on, 20 mins. off to help reduce swelling.  Keep it elevated if possible.  

You may also need more water if you are on the Swole...these products can dehydrate you faster...try slugging back an extra liter or two and it may help.  

Tricep exercises can put a lot of strain on the elbows if performed incorrectly, just like knees for legs.  Especially with the rep ranges you're using you have to be careful because of the heavy weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah, thanks for the repy PB. I think your right about the amount of weight. The problem is I'm finishing a cycle on 1-ad, and I think my muscle strength went up a lot faster than the tendons. Ironic.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey everybody, I have a couple of questions. I've got tendonitis in my L arm that is at the point now I can't even lift a 10lb weight. So I need to take at least 2 weeks off. But I have some questions about my supplements and diet then:

1. Should I still be eating 1-1.5g of protein per lb of bw a day?
2. Should I still be taking glutamine?
3. I'm finishing up a 1-ad cycle, (700 MG a day) Do I just stop that, and do I need to take 6 oxy?
4. I'm taking Swole V2, Do I stop taking that?
5. How do I keep my muscle during this time off.
6. I've been bulking, should I use some of this time to do some cardio and get rid of some of the BF I've put on.
7. Since I was trying to bulk, my calories were around 3,000 a day, should I cut that down to a maintenance figure?

This just sucks so much. I've been doing GoPro's workout and getting really good results from it. Anybody that can help would really be appreciated!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2003)

Here are my meals for tomorrow- No Carb day

Meal 1- 1 tbsp PB, 40g Pro.

Meal 2- 1 1/2 can tuna, 1 cup broccoli, 1 pear

Meal 3, shake- 40g Pro., 1 tbsp PB

Meal 4- 8 oz Flounder, 1 cup broccoli, 1 pear

Meal 5- 8 oz flounder, 1 cup broccoli

Meal 6- 20g prot, 1 tbsp flax seed oil

Cals- 1,801
Pro- 272, 62%
Carb-74, 13%
Fat- 48g,25%


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 18, 2003)

2 pears on a no carb day


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2003)

I put those down before I reread the no carb day. Don't worry, pears will not be eaten! Do you think that is too few calories though?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 19, 2003)

whats your weight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2003)

Now I'm at 193.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2003)

Low Carb Day-

Meal 1, Shake- 40g Prot, 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 4 strawberries, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1 1/2 can tuna, 1 cup broccoli, 4 fish oil tabs

Meal 3- 40g Prot, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 4- 8oz Flounder, 1 cup rice, 1 cup Fiber one, 1 small pear

Meal 5- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax seed oil.

Cals- 2,269
Pro- 241, 46%
Carb-211, 31%
Fat- 55g,23%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2003)

Today is high carb day. I feel like I'm eating alot, but the macros are still alot lower even on this day than my diet was before. Am I doing this right?

Meal 1, Shake- 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 40g protein, 4 strawberries, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1 1/2 cup tuna, 2 slices wheat bread, 1 cup fiber one, 1 small pear, 4 fish oil caps

Meal 3, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 4- 8oz flounder, 1 1/2 cup rice, 1 small pear, 4 fish oil caps

Meal 5, Shake- 30g Protein, 1 tbsp Flax seed oil

Cals- 2,680
Pro- 228, 37%
Carb-298, 34%
Fat- 67g,25%

Any reviews or suggestions?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2003)

No Carb Day

Meal 1, Shake- 40g Protein, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1 1/2 can tuna, 1 cup broccoli, 4 fish oil caps

Meal 3- 40g Prot, 2 tbsp PB, 1 cup broccoli

Meal 4- 8oz Turkey Burgers, 1 cup broccoli

Meal 5- 6oz Flounder, 3 fish oil caps

Meal 6- 40g prot, 1 tbsp flax seed oil

Cals- 1,690
Pro- 287, 68%
Carb-19, 4%
Fat- 59g,31%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2003)

Alright, Low Carb Day

Meal 1, Shake- 40g Prot., 1 1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsp PB, 4 strawberries

Meal 2- 1.5 cans of tuna, olive spread, 

Meal 3- 8oz Turkey burger, 1 cup broccoli, 5 fish oil caps, 1 cup Fiber 1, 1 small pear

Meal 4, Shake- 40g Protein, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 5- 7oz Top round Steak, 1/2 cucumber, 1 small pear, 1 cup rice, salsa

Meal 6- 40g protein, 1tbsp Flax seed oil

Cals- 2,868
Pro- 318, 47%
Carb-196, 22%
Fat- 95g,32%


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow rock, you are doing really well  Have you noticed any changes in your body yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks Jenny, I notice my pants are tighter!! But I guess that's the point, I'm trying to put on weight. Your journal looks really good also. I think it takes awhile sometimes before we find the program or routine we are really looking for, that's the frustrating part.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 24, 2003)

High Carb Day-

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1 3/4 cup oats, 2 tbsp PB, 6 strawberries

Meal 2- 1 1/2 cup tuna, 2 slices wheat bread, 1 cup Fiber one, 5 fish oil tabs, 1 small pear

Meal 3, Shake- 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB, 5oz cucumber

Meal 4- 8oz Turkey, 1 1/2 cup rice w/ salsa, 1 plum, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 5, Shake- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax seed oil

Cals- 2,939
Pro- 262, 38%
Carb-291, 34%
Fat- 85g,28%

My Calories on High Carb day are not much more than on low Carb day. Is that ok?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 26, 2003)

Alright I'm going to try the gym again tomorrow, so back to my normal bulking diet. I'll probably have 4 high carb days, 2 low carb and 1 no carb day.

Meal 1, Shake- 40g Pro, 1.5 tbsp PB, 1.5 cup oats, 4 strawberries

Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1 slice wheat bread, 1/2 cup Fiber one, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 3, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 tbsp PB, 1.5 cup oats

Meal 4- 8 oz Turkey burger, 1.5 cup rice w/ salsa, 5 fish oil caps

Meal 5- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax seed oil

Cals- 2,885
Pro- 239, 36%
Carb-291, 37%
Fat- 79g, 27%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2003)

Shoulders Day

MP, 3 sets- 95x10, 105x8, 105x7
BB Front Raise, 3 sets- 30x8, 30x8, 30x8
Side Lat Raise, 3 sets- 20x8, 20x7, 15x9
Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets- 120x10, 127.5x8, 127.5x8

Forearm BB Curl, 3 sets- 75x15, 75x15, 75x9
Reverse BB Curl, 3 sets- 30x15, 30x15, 30x15

Ran HIT for 16 minutes


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

Your meals looked great Rock.  Were you able to workout?  You can still go to the gym and train other bodyparts, especially lower body.  That will help keep you from losing too much muscle.  How's everything going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

Today was Back and Bi's

I'm feeling a bit of pain still in my elbow so I'm trying to keep reps higher. I don't think I can do Gopro's w/o right now so I have no idea what I'm doing. Just going and lifting whatever! 

Lat Pulldown, 3 sets- 90x10, 100x9, 110x7
BB Row, 3 sets- 95x10, 115x9, 115x8
Deadlift, 3 sets- 205x6, 225x6, 245x5
Shrug Machine, 3 sets- 180x10, 230x9, 250x9

EZ Bar Curl, 2 sets- 70x10, 70x9
Incline DB Curl, 2 sets- 25x8, 25x9
Hammer Curl, 2 sets- 30x8, 30x7

Ran for 16 min.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your meals looked great Rock.  Were you able to workout?  You can still go to the gym and train other bodyparts, especially lower body.  That will help keep you from losing too much muscle.  How's everything going?


JODI!!! Your back! I missed you!!! I started back to the gym Monday, doing OK but I'm afraid it's not completely healed yet. Since I'm back at the gym, going back to 4 high carb, 2 low and 1 no carb. How was Vegas? The pics are great!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah I'm back.   Vegas was great.  I made alot of new friends and enjoyed spending time with friends from IM.   I gained about 10lbs   Man my stomach is bloated, its gonna take me a good 2-3 weeks to get rid of this. 

Take is easy at the gym and do what you can.  You can still train hard and keep growth going.  Meal plan looks great.  How much have you gained?  Do you feel you are gaining alot of fat with it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'd gained about 10lbs. I was taking 1-ad and that helped alot, my lifts went through the roof (for me). But I think my muscles developed faster than my tendons. Well, I stopped it abruptly because of my arm and didn't start 6-oxo. I think I've lost most of the gains I gained. I started 6-oxo yesterday to salvage and start building back what I can. 

How can I hard? Higher reps?

Glad you had fun, I bet it was awesome. I plan to go in two years.

And yeah, I feel I've put on fat too. I went up a pants size!!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey Rock!  Hope your arm is doing better, thats always a pain when you're trying to hit the gym hard.

Keep taking that oxo-6, and see ya next month!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for dropping in Eggs. Yeah, the arm is doing better but I'm afraid of messing it up again! I'm excited about next month!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

Meals

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB, 4 strawberries

Meal 2, PWO Shake- 40g pro, .5 cup oats

Meal 3- 1 can tuna w/olive spread, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup Fiber one, 1 slice Wheat bread

Meal 5, shake- 40g pro, 1.5 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 6- 8oz Turkey burger, 1.5 cup rice w/ salsa

Meal 7- 40g pro, 4tbsp PB (got carried away, it was sooooo good)

Cals- 3,225
Pro- 325, 44%
Carb-324, 35%
Fat- 68g,21%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 30, 2003)

Meals yesterday the 29th

Meal 1, Shake- 1.5 cups oats, 2 tbsp PB, 40g protein, 5 strawberries

Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1 piece Wheat bread, .5 cup Fiber one

Meal 3, Shake- 40g Prot, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 4- 8 oz Flounder, 1 plum

Meal 5- 8oz Top round steak, 1 cup rice

Meal 6- 40g protein, 1 tbsp PB

Cals- 2,886
Pro- 339, 50%
Carb-191, 23%
Fat- 78g,28%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 30, 2003)

Today was Chest and Tri's. My strength has definately gone down since 1-ad and not taking 6-oxo. Makes me want to cry!

Incline BB, 4 sets- 155x8, 165x6, 175x4, 135x9
Flat DB Bench, 3 sets- 65x8, 55x9, 55x9
Dips, 2 sets- 9, 6

Skullcrusher, 2 sets- 75x9, 75x7
Pushdown, 2 sets- 100x8, 80x10
Reverse one arm pulldown, 1 set- 20x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2003)

Meals for 10-30

Meal 1, Shake- 1.5 cups oats, 2 tbsp PB, 40g protein, 5 strawberries

Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1 piece Wheat bread, 1 plum

Meal 3, Shake- 40g Prot, 2 tbsp PB, 1.5 cup oats

Meal 4, PWO Shake- 40g prot, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5- 8 oz Flounder, 1 plum, 1/2 cup Fiber one, 1 whole wheat bread

Meal 6- 8oz Top round steak, 1.5 cup rice

Meal 7- 40g protein, 1 tbsp PB

Cals- 3,609
Pro- 352, 42%
Carb-319, 33%
Fat- 92g,25%


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2003)

Today was Shoulders and forearms-

DB Press, 3 sets- 50x10, 50x8, 50x8
Rear Cable, 3 sets- 15x10, 20x10, 20x10
Side Lat Raise Machine, 3 sets- 80x10, 80x10, 80x10

Wrist Curl BB, 3 sets- 85x15, 85x11, 85x6
Reverse Wrist Curl, 3 sets- 40x15, 30x15, 30x12


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is today's meals

Meal 1, Shake- 1.5 cups oats, 2 tbsp PB, 40g protein, 5 strawberries

Meal 2, PWO Shake- 40g prot, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 3- 6oz Flounder, .5 cup fiber one

Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1 piece Wheat bread, .5 cup Fiber one

Meal 5, Shake- 40g Prot, 2 tbsp PB, 1.5 cup oats

Meal 6- 6oz Turkey Burger, 1 1/2 cup rice

Meal 7- 40g protein, 1 tbsp PB

Cals- 3,247
Pro- 304, 41%
Carb-324, 35%
Fat- 80g,24%


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

Glad to see you're back in the gym Rock  Don't cry over lost strength, it will be back before you know it 

See you soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks Jen, I'm glad I'm back in the gym. Just hope it's not a recurrent problem.

Can't wait till we get to meet, that'll be fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

Alright, last night I had 6 slices of Papa John's pepporini and Mushroom pizza, 1 Miller's lite, and 6 little nutrageous bars (Halloween size)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok, I need to vent here a bit. I take my measurements the 1st of every month. Yesterday almost all my measurements had gone down a bit, except stomach which was up an INCH!! What the Hell?!? I train 4-5 days a week, I eat extremely clean except Sat. night. Could this be due to the 1-ad cycle and not doing 6-oxo right after, my test levels dropped and so did my measurements?

I've been eating alot, normally between 3-3,400 cals a day. But I'm under the impression that's what I have to do to put on muscle. I think I'm dropping it to 2,800 cals unless I'm on a 1-ad/4-ad cycle and then go back up. I'm really upset right now. I've been busting my ass and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

More complaining coming!

I still have no shoulders! My strength has gone up quite a bit, but I don't notice any size. Same with Chest, lifts have gone up alot for me but I don't notice any difference in size.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2003)

Any bulk comes with a little fat in the wrong places.   What time of day did you take your measurements?  Your doing a clean bulk, it takes time and this doesn't happen overnight.  With bulking you have to accept the bad with the good


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

It's hard, but I can accept some fat with the bulk. What bothers me is in the past month my chest and arm and leg sizes have gone down while my waist went up. I'd be ok is everything went up with the waist or even stayed the same. But the fact that it actually went down confuses me. 

Normally I measure first thing in the morning, yesterday I measured in the afternoon.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> More complaining coming!
> 
> I still have no shoulders! My strength has gone up quite a bit, but I don't notice any size. Same with Chest, lifts have gone up alot for me but I don't notice any difference in size.



Strenght gains do not neccesarily yield size gains as the intramuscular connection is far more advanced than that.

Like Jodi said every bulk comes with fat.  You just have to take it on the chin and know that you can diet it off later.  If you feel you are getting a little fat then do either one of two things lower your carb intake and drop cals slightly and/or put in a little bit of cardio but keep cals the same (yes I said it.....cardio).  Once things are under control go back to bulking.  Hang in there and be patient.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey Rock! Hang in there, results will come


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome to the club Rock!! Bust your ass for little gains.....  Dont worry about the fat, it will come off.... i'm up to 209lbs and i hate the little roll of fat around the waist i been gettin but it's for a cause so i can handle it.
Keep working hard mate and the results will come. W8 till you take pics in Jan and you'll see.
I've taken pics from when i first started training and i cant see much difference but when someone else looks they go WOW...
Our perception of self can be the biggest downer.... keep training mate... use the downer for the motivation to push yourself beyond your limits....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Rock, I'd like to help you but your in the same contest I am so I want you to look like shit sorry.   hahahahahaha  just kidding my friend.
my 1st bit of advise is don't live by a scale and tape measure.  Your checking too often my man. you will only depress yourself.  Muscle takes time.  Since this contest started I have only measured my waist once and just the other day my arms cause they were looking bigger and wasn't sure if it was just my imagination.  If your not happy with your shoulder training, prioritize them as I did. I also have the same problem with shoulders so I give them their own special day and do not train them with any other bodypart.  As for waist, I lost over an inch around my waist but since started Creatine and 1T. Creatine causes me to feel bloated and retain water so I'm not worrying about the waist right now yet not letting it get out of control.  YOur problem may be the 1AD but I can't say for sure; I don't know much about it.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey bro, keep working at it!  Not to sound trite, but changing your body takes time.  The biggest mistake people make is underestimating the effort that it will require of them.

However, you're already on the road... stick to it and reap the benefits!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the support! Really makes me feel better! I added in a bit of HIIT training, I think that will at least make me feel better. I know it takes time, just freaked me out when i measured, I'm doing better now. Keeping the bulk up, just can't wait for the cut.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

Meals for today:

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1 1/2 cup oats, 2 tbsp pb

Meal 2, PWO shake- 40g prot., .5 cup oats

Meal 3- 1 can tuna w/olive spread, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 4, Shake- 1 cup oats, 1tbsp PB, 40g prot

Meal 5- 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 6- 8oz Top round steak, 1 cup rice

Meal 7- 40g prot, 1 tbsp PB

Cals- 3,106
Pro- 335, 46%
Carb-256, 28%
Fat- 83g, 26%


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

Chest day- power

Bench Press
175x6
195x6
205x4 (If I had a spotter, might have done another)
215x3 F (Had a spotter, did 4 but I think he helped a bit on last one.)

Incline DB Press
70x6 
80x6
85x4 (F)

Decline BP
135x6
165x6
(The first two sets were pretty easy, could have done more. Put 185 on and went to lift and felt sharp pain in elbow so I racked it right away. So only two sets on Decline, but better that than reinjuring my elbow. The only problem w/decline is unracking the bar, it's so far behind my head, puts my shoulders in an ackward position.)

*****Fire did this and I like the idea. When there is an (F) next to the set that means went to failure. If there is not an F means I may have been able to squeeze out another one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2003)

Meals for today:

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1 1/2 cup oats, 2 tbsp pb

Meal 2, PWO shake- 40g prot., .5 cup oats

Meal 3- 3oz Turkey, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 4- 1 can tuna w/olive spread, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 5- Shake- 40g prot, 1 tbsp PB, 1.5 cup oats

Meal 6- 6oz Turkey, 1.5 cup rice w/ salsa

Meal 7- 40g prot, 1 tbsp PB

Cals- 2,980
Pro- 296, 43%
Carb-305, 36%
Fat- 65g, 21%


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2003)

I ordered some S1+. So I'll start that in about 1 1/2 weeks when I'm done with 6-oxo.

Back and Bi's- Power

Racked Deadlift- ( I may have to lower the bar some, it's right at my knee now, it should be a little lower than your knee right?)
225x6
245x6 (F)
265x5 (F)

Bent BB Row-
135x6
155x4 (F)
155x5 (F)

Wide grip Pull-up-
BW- 6
BW- 5 (F)
BW- 4 (F)

CG Seated Row- ( I really don't like this exercise, hurts elbow. Any alternative suggestions?)
110x6 (F)
110x4(F)

Reverse Butterfly
110x8
125x10
140x8 (F)

Reverse Str8t bar curl-
50x10
60x8 (F)

Hammer Curl-
35x6
35x7 (F)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> It's hard, but I can accept some fat with the bulk. What bothers me is in the past month my chest and arm and leg sizes have gone down while my waist went up. I'd be ok is everything went up with the waist or even stayed the same. But the fact that it actually went down confuses me.
> 
> Normally I measure first thing in the morning, yesterday I measured in the afternoon.




Maybe you were bloated?

What are you using to measure your waist?  If you're measuring with tape, then I'd almost think you put some muscle on in that area.  Let me know and I'll analyze.  

Remember the roll of thumb.  It generally takes 6 weeks for your body to make a change.

From what I've been reading, looks like you're doing a kick arse job.  Keep up the good work and hold your head high.  Can't wait to see your progress pics.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 4, 2003)

Good attitude bro, keep at it!

And yeah, I'd say lower the bar a bit on those deadlifts!  Make sure you keep your form as good as always with going lower, might take a little adjustment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks for the reply eggs. I'll lower the bar, just seemed too easy and not enough ROM. Thanks for the tip, in three weeks we'll go at it again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Maybe you were bloated?
> 
> What are you using to measure your waist?  If you're measuring with tape, then I'd almost think you put some muscle on in that area.  Let me know and I'll analyze.
> ...


I may have been bloated, but I know my pants have been getting progressively tighter. I measure with tape. Thanks for the support and checking out my journal Babs. I hope I see progress in those pics!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

Try single arm rows instead of close grip rows or bent ova single arm rows


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks Ris, I think I'll like the single arm cable rows better!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2003)

Today was Shoulders-Power

I still need to be careful with my elbow. It's weird but it hurts most on Military Press and Lateral raises. Huh.

Military Press, 3 sets
115x6
125x6(F)
135x5(F) I had to get someone to help get the bar off the rack for this one. It's ackward because it's racked so far back behind your neck.

Sitting Lateral Raise, 3 sets
25x6 (F)
25x6 (F) Both top sets I rested a second between rep 5 and 6
30x2 (F) My left arm kept bending on this one. I did 2 fairly decent form and then a few more half reps.

Rear Cable, 2 sets
30x8
40x7 (F) I just don't feel I'm hitting my Rear Delts with these and my form is bad. I think I'm going to start doing one side at a time

Lat raise Machine, 2 sets
125x6
140x6 (F)

Reverse BF, 2 sets
155x6
160x6 (again, I don't feel anything in delts)

Shrug Machine, 2 sets
225x10
360x7 (F)

DB Shrug, 2 set
80x10
100x8


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2003)

Try reverse pec deck.  Or you can do face incline reverse db laterals.  That way you can't cheat


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2003)

Meals today. I started S1+ today so I'll up Cals a bit for the next 4 weeks, come what may!

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 2, PWO Shake- 40g Prot, .5 cup oats

Meal 3- 2 small pork chops, 3oz Turkey burger, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 4- 1 cup Tuna, 1 cup Fiber one, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 5, Shake- 40g Prot, 1.5 cup Oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 6- 6oz Turkey Burger, 1.5 cup rice, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 7- 1 cup Cottage Cheese, 5 fish oil Tabs

Cals- 3,278
Pro- 330, 43%
Carb-334, 34%
Fat- 77g, 23%


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Try reverse pec deck.  Or you can do face incline reverse db laterals.  That way you can't cheat


When I do Revers Pec deck with heavy weight, I feel a pull or weird feeling in my front delts. It's not a good pain or feeling. I'll try it again and the incline reverse flyes, just not completely sure I used to do those correctly. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

Keep the weight lower and reps higher to start then.  Do you do External Rotations?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2003)

Not for awhile. I know I should because of shoulder problems. I'll start again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

Chest- RR Week  ( 1.5 min between sets)

Incline DB Press, 4 sets
80x8 (F)
80x7 (F)
80X3 (F) I just lost it on this one, I was already tired
70x6 (F)

Bench Press, 3 sets  I didn't really have anything left after inclines. 
165x8 (F)
145x8 (F)
135x8 (F)

Decline BP, 2 sets
135x9 (F)
135x6 (F)

Kneeling Cable Crossovers, 2 sets
35x12
45x11 (F)

Still feeling pain in my L elbow. I might stop training arms on a separate day and putting them with back and Tri's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

Today's Meals

Meal 1, Shake- 40g Prot, 1.5 Cup Oats, 1.5 Tbsp PB

Meal 2, PWO- 40g Prot, .5 cup oats

Meal 3- 6oz Chicken Strips, 1 cup Fiber one, 5 Fish tabs

Meal 4, Shake- 40g Prot, 1.5 cup Oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 5- 1 can Tuna, .5 cup Fiber one, 5 fish tabs

Meal 6- 5oz Steak, 1.5 cup rice

Meal 7- 1 cup Cottage Cheese, 5 fish tabs

Cals- 3,411
Pro- 340, 43%
Carb-334, 33%
Fat- 88g, 25%


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Not for awhile. I know I should because of shoulder problems. I'll start again.


Yes you should


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes you should


Once or twice a week? I was thinking after Chest and after Shoulders.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Once or twice a week? I was thinking after Chest and after Shoulders.


Perfect!  After shoulders and chest is the best.  Keep the lbs light.  I never go above 5lb


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Your poundages are very respectable Rock your coming along excellent.  I wish I had a Crossover setup but I don't.  I only have one high cable and have to resort to single arm crossovers.  they don't feel half as good and duel pully systems.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Your poundages are very respectable Rock your coming along excellent.  I wish I had a Crossover setup but I don't.  I only have one high cable and have to resort to single arm crossovers.  they don't feel half as good and duel pully systems.


Thanks alot man. That means alot coming from you, one of my idols!!

I hear you on the one high cable.  I used to have a home gym to work out of. Didn't work for me though, wasn't motivated enough at that point of my life (275lbs). Good for you though, how's it going. I switched to cables because regular flyes were killing my elbow, but not so much with cables.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

I know i already posted my meals today, but I've been bad. Girl Scout cookie time. 2 cups of wine (large cups) and a box of PB Girl Scout cookies. OOOPS.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

Alright, make that 3 and a half glasses of wine. Not a very good day today... Hell, not a very good month. But everyday is a new beginning with new chances and hopefully motivation right??


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Its all cool Rock you have to live man. If elbows hurt you can also try the pec deck.  PS. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

Back/Bi's RR    90sec-2min rest inbetween sets

Close Grip Chin, 2 sets ( I kept hitting my head on the bar  ) I did these with the triangle attatchment and my palms facing each other, is that correct?
BWx8
BWx8 ( I ordered a dip/chin belt but it hasn't come in yet)

Hammer Row, 2 sets
180x8
190x8 (F)

DB Row, 3 sets (These hurt my shoulders at the bottom of the movement.
35x10
40x10
45x10

Pullover Machine, 2 sets
125x12 (F)
110x11 (F)

Incline Reverse Flyes ( My problem with this is I don't think my arms come all the way up, doesn't feel like they do but I did feel a burn there.)
10x10
10x10

BB Curl, 2 sets
65x12
65x10 (F)

Preacher Curl, 2 sets
55x8
55x6 (F)

Hammer DB Curl
25x11

After doing back I can't lift much for biceps. But I hope that's good because when I do heavy bi's my tendonitis gets worse. Maybe this will help.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Back/Bi's RR    90sec-2min rest inbetween sets
> 
> Close Grip Chin, 2 sets ( I kept hitting my head on the bar  ) I did these with the triangle attatchment and my palms facing each other, is that correct?
> ...



It's correct, but you can move your head around the bar alternating sides if you want to increase your range of motion.  

Personally I'd find a chinup area where you don't have to worry about the bar hitting you in the forehead (if you're doing what I think you're doing).  

I'm amazed and dismayed at the fact I lift the same poundages as you for back and biceps, but you blow me away in chest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> It's correct, but you can move your head around the bar alternating sides if you want to increase your range of motion.
> 
> Personally I'd find a chinup area where you don't have to worry about the bar hitting you in the forehead (if you're doing what I think you're doing).
> ...


Not sure if that was a compliment, cut or nuetral comment.  

I do alternate sides, but they also have the two short bars that stick out from the chin bar also, so when I go to the one side, if I'm not looking...Whap!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 11, 2003)

Come on man!  It's not a real workout unless you knock yourself out and lie crumpled on the floor with weights around you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Come on man!  It's not a real workout unless you knock yourself out and lie crumpled on the floor with weights around you.


Yeah, that must be the case!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

Where's the meals?  How's the diet?  Have you gained any weight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Where's the meals?  How's the diet?  Have you gained any weight?


Sorry about the meals, My computer is acting funky.  

In the past week I've gained 4 lbs, up to 195. But right now I don't feel my pants any tighter than I was complaining about before.  I'm happy so far!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Leg Day- RR  

Have not done legs for awhile, so I took it slow and light since I'd like to be able to walk tomorrow.  

Leg Ext, 2 sets
50x10
60x10

Hack Squat, 2 sets
50x12
70x12

One Leg Leg Press, 2 sets
70x15
90x15

Lying Leg Curl, 2 sets
80x10
110x10

SLDL, 2 sets
95x8
115x8

Single Leg Curl, 1 set
30x12

Nothing was to failure, maybe next week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 13, 2003)

It's been awhile, but here are the meals for today.

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 cups Oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1 can Tuna, 1 cup Fiber one

Meal 3- Ate at Ned Devines. Steak Wrap and French Fries

Meal 4, Shake- 40g prot, .5 cup Oats

Meal 5- 2 slices Wheat bread, 2 eggs poached, .5 cup Fiber one, 6oz Turkey Burger

Meal 6- 20g prot, .5 cup oats

Meal 7- 1 cup Cottage Cheese w/ 7 fish oil tabs

Now the Macros below do not include the lunch at Ned Devines. I now have a cheat on Saturday, and a mini Cheat on Thursday Lunch. We all go out after Clinical.

Cals- 2,683
Pro- 282, 45%
Carb-251, 30%
Fat- 68g, 25%


----------



## Rissole (Nov 13, 2003)

Just a note on delts bud... personally i dont do rear delts on power week.... its too heavy for such a small muscle, best rear delt exercise i've found is bent over cable pulls (from the bottom pulley) don't move body, just rotate you arm out from the shoulder.... BE STRICT!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Just a note on delts bud... personally i dont do rear delts on power week.... its too heavy for such a small muscle, best rear delt exercise i've found is bent over cable pulls (from the bottom pulley) don't move body, just rotate you arm out from the shoulder.... BE STRICT!!


So even though I'm trying to grow some rear delts, you don't suggest training them heavy?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 13, 2003)

Hmmmm.... they get work on back day..... for sure... i dont know.... Lets ask GP.... I'll post in his thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hmmmm.... they get work on back day..... for sure... i dont know.... Lets ask GP.... I'll post in his thread


Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 14, 2003)

Shoulders/Tri's RR Week      1.5 min rest between sets

DB Overhead Press, 3 sets
65x8
65x7 (F)
65x3 (F)

Sitting Side Lateral, 2 sets
20x11
20x9 (F)

Reverse Pec Deck, 2 sets
120x12
112x11 (F)

Shrug Machine, 2 sets
270x10
290x10

DB Shrug, 2 sets
95x10
95x5 (grip gave way)

Dips, 3 sets
15x10
25x8
25x7 (F)

Rope Pushdown, 2 sets
70x10 (F)
60x10 (F)

Reverse one arm Pushdown, 2 sets
20x6 (F)
20x10 (F)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 14, 2003)

Today's Meals

Meal 1, Shake- 40g Prot, 1.5 Cup Oats, 1.5 Tbsp PB

Meal 2, PWO- 40g Prot, .5 cup oats

Meal 3- 6oz Chicken Strips, .5 cup Fiber one, 5 Fish tabs

Meal 4, Shake- 40g Prot, 1.5 cup Oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 5- 1 can Tuna, 1 cup Fiber one, 5 fish tabs

Meal 6- 6oz Turkey Burger, 1.5 cup rice

Meal 7- 1 cup Cottage Cheese, 5 fish tabs

Cals- 3,120
Pro- 303, 42%
Carb-334, 36%
Fat- 74g, 23%


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

Meals for today:

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 tbsp PB, 1.5 cup oats

Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1 poached egg, 1 cup Fiber one, 3 fish oil tabs

Meal 3, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 tbsp PB, 1.5 cup oats

Meal 4- 8oz flounder, 1.5 cup rice, 7 fish oil tabs

Meal 5- 1 cup cottage Cheese, 7 fish oil tabs

Cals- 2,969
Pro- 265, 39%
Carb-305, 36%
Fat- 76g, 25%


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

How you liking the Fish Oil?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm taking a pill form of fishy oil.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> How you liking the Fish Oil?


I'm taking the pill form also. It's good when I remember to take it. That's my problem is remembering.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

I hear you Rock,  I hate taking all this stuff man.  I just wish my wife would give me it all at dinner hahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I just wish my wife would give me it all at dinner hahahahaha


So do I !!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

good Idea.  I'm a delting as we speak.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> good Idea.  I'm a delting as we speak.


Are you deleting or Delting? How do you delt, I'm curious.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I'd give you an answer but i dont wanna whore up rock journal.... we should delete...


Go ahead and give an answer, I don't mind a bit of whoring in here, especially since it's still concerning training.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

Chest  Shock Week

Cable Crossover, 3 sets superset with Incline BB

Cable Crossover
50x10
60x10
60x10 (F)

Incline BB
135x10
155x6 (F)
135x7 (F)

Incline Flye, 2 sets superset with Decline BB


Incline Flye
25x10
30x10

Decline BB
135x9 (F)
135x8 (F)

HS Incline Press Drop set, 2 sets
60x10, 50x8
70x8, 50x6


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 40g protein, .5 cup oats

Meal 3- 6oz Chicken Breast, 1 cup rice, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 2 eggs, 2 slices Wheat toast

Meal 5- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 6- 6oz Flounder, 1.5 cup rice, 5 fish oil tabs

Meal 7- 1 cup cottage cheese, 8 fish oil tabs

Cals- 3,732
Pro- 352, 40%
Carb-346, 35%
Fat- 95g, 24%

Wow! That is a lot of calories for me. What do you think? I'm taking the S+1 and I'm constantly hungry, only lifting weights 4 days a week though.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Rock! You are doing so good!  I'd say since you're bulking, eat up. I don't know your stats and history or nothing so I'll let Jodi answer the calorie question properly 

Let's eat somewhere really healthy on Saturday! OMG, I can't believe it's so close!!  Haha, and I'll bring your swedish cheese too


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Thats a big jump from the other day.  Why the huge increase?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thats a big jump from the other day.  Why the huge increase?


The other day was a work day with no w/o so I don't get as many meals in. Usually Wed and Sun are lower carb and cal days. But, yeah, today is a huge jump than normal. I'm just so damn hungry taking that stuff. Think I should cut some carbs out Jodi? I was thinking of meal 5 just being protein and fat and meal 6 just 1 cup of rice. What think you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Rock! You are doing so good!  I'd say since you're bulking, eat up. I don't know your stats and history or nothing so I'll let Jodi answer the calorie question properly
> 
> Let's eat somewhere really healthy on Saturday! OMG, I can't believe it's so close!!  Haha, and I'll bring your swedish cheese too


Thanks Jenny. Hmm, really healthy...Let's see. I think there is a Burger King down the street from where your staying, how's that? J/K. That's fine with me, I think we're gonna play it by ear, my wife and i don't know that area at all. I'm sure we'll find someplace good!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Go ahead and give an answer, I don't mind a bit of whoring in here, especially since it's still concerning training.


Jodi will hurt me if i whore up your journal 
 Hi Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> The other day was a work day with no w/o so I don't get as many meals in. Usually Wed and Sun are lower carb and cal days. But, yeah, today is a huge jump than normal. I'm just so damn hungry taking that stuff. Think I should cut some carbs out Jodi? I was thinking of meal 5 just being protein and fat and meal 6 just 1 cup of rice. What think you?


I think that is a good idea.  Don't want to gain too fast.

 @ Riss  Don't matter to me its just hard to check meals and stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think that is a good idea.  Don't want to gain too fast.
> 
> @ Riss  Don't matter to me its just hard to check meals and stuff


Alright, that will bring my cals down to 3,200 then for the day. Thanks Jodi!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm taking the pill form also. It's good when I remember to take it. That's my problem is remembering.




I like it too.....just don't like it when it makes a come back.......Belching.....yuk


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I like it too.....just don't like it when it makes a come back.......Belching.....yuk


I've heard people say that but I've never had a problem.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Rock are you taking any of those prohormones, creatine or anything?  Just curious.
And yea I meant deleting but I suppose I have training on my mind when I typed  delting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Rock are you taking any of those prohormones, creatine or anything?  Just curious.
> And yea I meant deleting but I suppose I have training on my mind when I typed  delting.


That's what I figured man. Just giving you a hard time.

Yeah, I'm taking S+1 by dermabolics, Swole V2, and Glutamine right now.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Rock, what are you weighing at this point?  Or do you even know?  I'm eating less than you are and still gaining weight, but I use your diet as an example of what I (should) be doing.  

Do you feel like you're making progress?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Excellent Rock!!!!  Keep posting so I can keep track of your progress.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Hey Rock, what are you weighing at this point?  Or do you even know?  I'm eating less than you are and still gaining weight, but I use your diet as an example of what I (should) be doing.
> 
> Do you feel like you're making progress?


I weighed in this morning at 200. I can tell my waist is getting bigger, I just keep thinking about cut time. It's hard for me to eat so much. What are you at right now PB?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Excellent Rock!!!!  Keep posting so I can keep track of your progress.


Thanks Fire. I love posting my stuff here, kinda therapuetic in a way. I'm a bit nervous about the pics coming up though. Definately sucking in on this one!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

hahahaha  I'm with you on the sucking in bro.  I've been practicing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahaha  I'm with you on the sucking in bro.  I've been practicing.


5 sets of vacuums a day!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Rock!  Keep working hard on those vacuums!   Haha, dont worry, the fat comes off quick with a good diet and exercise routine.

See you in a couple days... and no way on that Burger King


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Eggs you give me a report when you get back on this Rock character.  I want to know all  his habbits.  I expecially want to know how many sets of Baccuums he is doing so I can do more.  I think he is lying to me about doing only 5 to give me a false sense of security.  He is going to come in looking thinner then me so be sure to let me know buddy.  I trust you.  Not Rock!!!   hahahahaha


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I weighed in this morning at 200. I can tell my waist is getting bigger, I just keep thinking about cut time. It's hard for me to eat so much. What are you at right now PB?



I hit 185 yesterday up from 174 in about seven weeks, which to me is just fine, but I can also tell my waist is getting bigger.  My philosophy this time is to bulk bulk bulk and worry about cutting later.  I'm also not on any PH's, creatine, etc at all...not sure if this weight gain is good or bad based on that...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Rock!  Keep working hard on those vacuums!   Haha, dont worry, the fat comes off quick with a good diet and exercise routine.
> 
> See you in a couple days... and no way on that Burger King


Oh, ok eggs. No Burger King. We're gonna try and get Jen to eat pizza then?

I'm not worried about fat coming off, I know I can do that now. What I'm worried about is all the muscle coming off too like last time I lost weight. i know I have to be smarter about it this time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Eggs you give me a report when you get back on this Rock character.  I want to know all  his habbits.  I expecially want to know how many sets of Baccuums he is doing so I can do more.  I think he is lying to me about doing only 5 to give me a false sense of security.  He is going to come in looking thinner then me so be sure to let me know buddy.  I trust you.  Not Rock!!!   hahahahaha


HaHa Fire. I don't think you have anything to worry about from me! Actually I was J/K about doing 5 sets of vacuums. I only do 1 set of partial reps w/out full range of motion once every month. So if you do 2 sets you should have me beat on vacuums. (hehehe)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I hit 185 yesterday up from 174 in about seven weeks, which to me is just fine, but I can also tell my waist is getting bigger.  My philosophy this time is to bulk bulk bulk and worry about cutting later.  I'm also not on any PH's, creatine, etc at all...not sure if this weight gain is good or bad based on that...


That sounds like good weight gain PB. Remember, you have to put it on and then take the fat off. It's been hard for me, but we have to keep looking forward, not backward and not be wishywashy about putting the weight on. I probably blew my first 2 months of this competition saying I want to bulk, wait not cut, ok bulk, maintain... If were bulking, that's what we have to do.

Good job on your 10 lbs!!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 18, 2003)

Haha, nah... no pizza this time.  Thats the offer thats up in Chicago at New Years   I'm hungry for a nice Greek Salad with some feta cheese, balsamic vinegrette and perhaps a about 40g worth of chicken protein 

That and some good company.

Dont worry about the muscle coming off with the fat, you'll loose a little, but with an good diet you'll enjoy some good results.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, and FS, I'll give you detailed reports on Rock when I get back.  Physical stats, pics, criminal record, SSN, address, tele #, neighbors that dislike him on his block, subversive vacuum techniques he is using to out-vacuum you   Anything else?



Just playing Rock, dont be getting all paranoid now


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Back/Bi's Shock

Man, my bi's are fried after Back on normal days, not to mention on Shock week!

Pullover SS w/ WG Pulldown, 3 sets

Pullover
125x10
130x10
135x9

Wide Grip Pulldown
100x10
100x9
100x6

Stiff Arm Pulldown SS w/ Reverse Grip Bent Row, 3 sets

Stiff Arm pulldown
60x10
70x10
80x10

Reverse Grip Bent Row
85x10
105x10
105x8

Close Grip cable row, dropset
80x10, 60x8, 40x10

Preacher curl SS w/ Str8t bar reverse curl, 2 sets

Preacher
65x10
65x6

Reverse curl
50x8
50x6

EZ Bar Curl SS w/ Hammer curl, 2 sets

EZ Curl
50x10
50x8

Hammer
25x5
20x8

Then I tried the cable one arm curl for a dropset, but it just doesn't feel right. Any suggestions on something else I can do as a dropset on Shock week?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, nah... no pizza this time.  Thats the offer thats up in Chicago at New Years   I'm hungry for a nice Greek Salad with some feta cheese, balsamic vinegrette and perhaps a about 40g worth of chicken protein
> 
> That and some good company.
> ...



That Greek salad sounds good Eggs! Yeah I know diet makes a difference, just worried I might do it wrong, ya know?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh, and FS, I'll give you detailed reports on Rock when I get back.  Physical stats, pics, criminal record, SSN, address, tele #, neighbors that dislike him on his block, subversive vacuum techniques he is using to out-vacuum you   Anything else?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wearing several super baggy sweaters w/ sweat pants on Sat. You'll have no idea what I look like!! I need every advantage over Fire. My implant surgery will be in March, so I should look healed by pic time in May!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Meals for today!

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 2, PWO Shake- 40g Dextrose, 40g Protein

Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 2 large eggs poached, 2 slices wheat bread

Meal 4, Shake- 40g prot, 1.5 cup oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 5- 8oz Turkey Burger, 1.5 cup rice

Meal 6- 1 cup Cottage Cheese, 8 fish oil tabs

Cals- 3,472
Pro- 311, 39%
Carb-312, 34%
Fat- 96g, 27%


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I've heard people say that but I've never had a problem.




You're lucky then.   not fair.  just kidding


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You're lucky then.   not fair.  just kidding


Now the consequences of eating alot of protein are a different story!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Preacher curl SS w/ Str8t bar reverse curl, 2 sets
> 
> Preacher
> ...


OK dude, first of all i strongly recomend knocking your Bi sets back to 1 a piece... i know it dont sound like much but your hitting back and bis on the same day = too much for bi's.

Try S/S 
Ez curl bar with close grip chins (palms toward you)
Incline alt DB curl with Rev curl
Then dropset Standing cable curl (both hands)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> OK dude, first of all i strongly recomend knocking your Bi sets back to 1 a piece... i know it dont sound like much but your hitting back and bis on the same day = too much for bi's.
> 
> Try S/S
> ...


Like I'm going to listen to the competition!! You want me to eat pizza for breakfast every morning too?!? J/K  

So you think with the SS, 1 set per is good enough? I just feel my biceps are really falling behind because of my elbow problem. Cables for some reason I can't keep my elbows at my side and do them, any suggestions mate?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Like I'm going to listen to the competition!! You want me to eat pizza for breakfast every morning too?!? J/K


 And what would be wrong with that??  



> So you think with the SS, 1 set per is good enough? I just feel my biceps are really falling behind because of my elbow problem. Cables for some reason I can't keep my elbows at my side and do them, any suggestions mate?


I would feel it was enough, especially on back day.... its totally up to you though, how you feel.... I do arms on Friday and havent touched them since the Tuesday (my back day) and still only do the one sets.... It dont feel like enough when i do them, but my arms are pretty big for my size, as far as your elbow problem goes i cant say cause i dont have that prob myself....
Elbows at side??.... I try to get my elbows locked on my hips, it seems to work for me, just remember that when you've got full contraction bringing your elbows up dosent make the contraction any harder... Full extention is the biggie.... Full extention to full contraction for EVERY rep!!!
If you want ask more, i dont know if i'm explaining well enough


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I got you Ris. Thanks man! Still don't like cables though- too funky. 

On like power and rr days would you do more for bi's or still one set for 3 exercises?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2003)

Power and rep range i do 
Exercise 1 x 2 sets
Ex2 x 2 sets
Ex3 x 1 set
Drop the last exercise if i feel like it...
5-6 sets on tris

Dropset on barbell curls is good, especially if your gym has a rack of premade Barbells...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Power and rep range i do
> Exercise 1 x 2 sets
> Ex2 x 2 sets
> ...


Sounds good. 21's are good also right? Thanks Ris!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Dave, I bought you your shrimp cheese yesterday!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Sounds good. 21's are good also right? Thanks Ris!


When are you doin 21's (that with 1/2 reps eh?).....
I havent done those since i started GP's routine but they are good shock!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Dave, I bought you your shrimp cheese yesterday!


Awesome Jen!! Thanks, it's been 4 1/2 years since I had that. I'll have to make it last! Your the best!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> When are you doin 21's (that with 1/2 reps eh?).....
> I havent done those since i started GP's routine but they are good shock!!


I haven't done them for awhile either, but I was thinking of Shock, instead of cable curl doing 21's.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I haven't done them for awhile either, but I was thinking of Shock, instead of cable curl doing 21's.


Yeah mate, that'd be sweet  Go for da burn


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

Do you use the str8 or ez bar for your biceps? I just switched to ez because of my tendonitits, but it just feels funky. What about you?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

Both... fortunatley for me i dont have the prob you do.
Do you strap your wrists when doing press moves?? Tricep and chest stuff??
I used to get bad wrist pain and sore forearms, but since i strapped my wrists the forearm pain has gone too..... related.... maybe  I also only do preacher curls every now and then, they cause alot of load on the forearm.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

I didn't use to use straps, but I recently bought lifting gloves with the straps. I like them! You think Preacher is alot of stress on forearms? Hmmm, maybe I should strike them!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

It is on mine.... but if they dont hurt you then..... they are a good exercise, very strict.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

Leg Shock Week- Kicked my ASS!!

Leg Ext SS w/ Squat (Smith), 2  sets

Leg Ext
60x10
65x10

Smith Squat
115x10
135x10

Leg Ext SS w/ Leg press, 2 sets
70x8
70x8

Leg Press
270x10
320x10

Lunge Dropset
40x10
20x10

Lying Leg Curl SS w/ SLDL, 2 sets

Lying Leg Curl
100x10
105x8

SLDL
95x10
100x6

Single Leg Curl Dropset
50x10
40x8

Standing Calf Dropset
160x10
140x10
120x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

Alright, when you do a dropset, say for CG rows, how much do you drop the weight each time? 10lbs, 20lbs, 30lbs?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Nice leg workout bud  I feel for you 

When i do dropset i drop 22lb 1st drop and 33-44lb for the 2nd But thats cause i work in kg's. It'll depend on how fatigued you get... Dont worry about extra reps if you do them, just note it so you can get it spot on next time


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

Thats good advice! Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 21, 2003)

Ok, for those of you who are void of common sense as am I- DO NOT place a heavy barbell on your thighs the day after a Shock Leg workout!! Ouch!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 21, 2003)

Today was Shoulder's/Tri's Shock. So glad Shock week is over, that's the hardest for me!

Side Lat Machine SS w/ HS MP, 3 sets

Side Lat Machine-
125x10
140x8
110x8

HS MP-
105x8
105x6
75x7

Reverse Pec Deck Drop set, 2 sets-
1st set-
120x10
90x10
60x12

2nd set-
120x9
90x6
75x5

Front cable raise dropset, 1 set-
20x10
15x10
10x12

Pushdown SS w/ CG Bench, 3 sets

Pushdown-
100x10
110x10
110x7

CG Bench
95x10
115x10
115x7

Skull Crusher SS w/ Dip Maching, 1 set

Skull Crusher-
65x10

Dip Machine-
120x10

One arm Reverse Pulldown drop set, 1 set
30x6
20x4

Machine Shrug (no straps) 2 sets
270x10
270x10

DB Shrug (no straps) 2 sets
90x10
90x10


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ok, for those of you who are void of common sense as am I- DO NOT place a heavy barbell on your thighs the day after a Shock Leg workout!! Ouch!!!


 I know exactly what you mean...
Try Mondays when your lrgs are still sore from a Friday, doing DB presses and sitting the DB's on your legs b4 you lie down... 
The screws in the ends DIG IN!!

Good shrugs mate with no straps!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I know exactly what you mean...
> Try Mondays when your lrgs are still sore from a Friday, doing DB presses and sitting the DB's on your legs b4 you lie down...
> The screws in the ends DIG IN!!
> ...


Thanks, usually I use straps but I'm trying to build my forearms. The weight was killing me! I think I will use straps during power week so I can go heavy, but stick w/out during RR and Shock.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

thats my plan too


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> thats my plan too


Cool, so now I know I'm on the right track!

How often can you work on strengthening your grip? (All masterbation jokes aside, that would tally up to 3 times a day!)
I was wondering on days like Chest where I don't grip anything if it would be beneficial to grab some heavy DB's or bar and just hold it or walk with it. Can that be done everyday?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2003)

I've never worried about grip. I just stick to only using straps on heavy week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I've never worried about grip. I just stick to only using straps on heavy week.


Yeah, my grip is not the best!

What do you think about this: My normal training program M,T,TH, and Fri. Then on Saturday I work Traps, neck, and abs. Just wondering because I found a gym with great machines for neck (which I need to work on), but it's a little ways away so I would only do it on Saturday.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, my grip is not the best!
> 
> What do you think about this: My normal training program M,T,TH, and Fri. Then on Saturday I work Traps, neck, and abs. Just wondering because I found a gym with great machines for neck (which I need to work on), but it's a little ways away so I would only do it on Saturday.


You know i'm only giving you advice by my own personal experience dont you?? I'm not a personal trainer yet...  And I been doing P,RR,S for almost a year 

Ok, I only do traps on rr & shock. Deadlifts hit traps pretty good (which i only do for heavy week). I do traps on back day. And i have never trained my neck.... whats with that.... maybe i should.... 
If you just do those things on Sat, i think that would be ok.

How often do you work your abs and calves?? I do calves on Monday and Thursday and work them corresponding with the P,RR,S cycle. 
Abs are Tuesdays and Fridays (Still working P,RR,S) Upper torso movement on Tuesdays and legs movement on Fridays. And always work in a couple of hover type ab exersices.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2003)

Just a little hint on abs my friend...
Lately, say for crunches i have been halving my movement, lets say for example you are doing crunches on a fitball. Ensure that your starting movent you are lying back over the ball... thats right... fully extended so your abs are stretched right out (starting point for EACH rep!!)
Then crunch to the point where your hip joint only just starts to move and then go back down.... if your head is near your knees then your taking too much load off your abs and putting it on your hip flexors. If thats not clear enough i'll try and explain better, just let me know. Just try to leave maximum load on the abs and crunch hard.
Same with legs raises, i do them lying over the fitball as well, hold onto something near your head, extend your legs out, touch your  toes to the floor then bring your legs up to about 30-45* not right up... see how many you can do...
My clients that were doing 40+ crunches are now only doing about 20  and saying ow when they finish....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2003)

Right now I'm only training my calves on Leg day, only 3 sets. I'm so crapped out by the time I get to them you know? And abs- none right now. So I thought I'd be doing well to start once a week on Saturdays and maybe go a little heavy. I'll do abs more starting in Feb when I start focusing more on detail (if there is to be any!). 

I don't do my forearms at all right now, aside from hammer or reverse curls.

I want to train my neck because in my opinion it is small in proportion to the rest of my body. For me working traps only goes so far for that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2003)

My wife and I met Jen and Eggs today! They are really cool and it was great to meet up with them!

Jen looks great, better than I thought she would. My wife voiced how impressed she was after meeting her and thinks she should definately look to compete! She is also very disciplined and dedicated with her diet. We all got appetizers, but she just ate her healthy meal!

And I'm glad Eggs is not competing in this competition, blow me out of the water. You can see his definition through his shirt. Great guy too!

They're so cool together! I think they are both very lucky to have the other one in their lives! Cool guys.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey Rock! 

It was really great to meet you and your wife!  Both Justin and myself were truly impressed with your transformation, great job!    We enjoyed having lunch with you immensely, next time its on us!

Just so everyone knows, the Rock and his wife were a great couple... he is looking like a million bucks and she was a hottie!   And their hospitality was first class.  We had lunch at Union Station and the conversation was even better than the food. 

So Rock, thank you for meeting up with us, we both enjoyed it and are looking forward to doing it again some time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks Jen, I hope you and Justin have a great time together! I left my cheese behind at Uno's, and we had to run back there and get it. I hard a little heart attack after you guys left. I turned to Lisa and asked if she still had the cheese, she said no. Then cardio right back to the restaurant. I make toast, put the cheese on the toast and then poached eggs on top. MMMmmm...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

Chest Power week.

My wife came to work out with me today, so that was fun! I tried to lift more to impress her, only got stuck with too much weight once!  

Bench Press, 4 sets
205x6
225x4 (F)
235x2 (F)
205x7 (F)

Incline DB Press, 3 sets
85x7
90x6 
90x5 (F)

Decline Bench, 2 sets
175x8
185x6


----------



## Jenny (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> 
> My wife came to work out with me today, so that was fun! I tried to lift more to impress her, only got stuck with too much weight once!



Yeay!  Now make her become a member too


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2003)

Back/Bi's-Power week

Today was not a very good workout. I tried new lifting straps that actually has a hook on it. Piece of crap!! Messed most of my lift up. Not happy about today, specially when I only get to do Power every 3 weeks. Oh well, I'll live. 

Racked Deads, 3 sets
245x6
265x6
275x6

Bent BB Row, 3 sets
155x6
165x4
165x5

Weighted Chin, 3 sets
10x4
15x4
15x3

CG Seated Row, 2 sets
120x6
130x4


EZ Curl, 2 sets
85x8
95x5

Incline DB Curl, 2 sets
35x5
35x7

Hammer Curl, 1 set
40x5


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeay!  Now make her become a member too


I tried, still not interested. Said this is my hobby not hers. Just likes me to read her the interesting things.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice w/o there my freind 
How'd you find the lower sets on arms?? The bent bb rows are hard to get any decent w8 on and still do clean eh....
One thing you can try is do them leaning over an incline bench, touch the bar to the underside of the bench, it might depend on the design of the bench though. bench bench bench...  just thought i'd say it a few more times for good measure


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Nice w/o there my freind
> How'd you find the lower sets on arms?? The bent bb rows are hard to get any decent w8 on and still do clean eh....
> One thing you can try is do them leaning over an incline bench, touch the bar to the underside of the bench, it might depend on the design of the bench though. bench bench bench...  just thought i'd say it a few more times for good measure


I'll let you know about the arms tomorrow. If they're sore, I guess it was good. I honestly couldn't do much more than that anyway! 

We have a Hammer Row at the gym. I use it for variety during RR Week, but it might be easier to use it during Power and do BB rows during RR. What do you think?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2003)

Why no meal updates?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why no meal updates?


Cause we been chattin about iron 


> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'll let you know about the arms tomorrow. If they're sore, I guess it was good. I honestly couldn't do much more than that anyway!
> 
> We have a Hammer Row at the gym. I use it for variety during RR Week, but it might be easier to use it during Power and do BB rows during RR. What do you think?


Personally i dont think i have ever had sore bis the next day,
I actually dont know what a hammer row is, but all i can say is the more you can vary things the better but also find things that work for the varying reps and w8's, i did lat pull downs behind the head today..... first time in about 14-15mths...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why no meal updates?


Sorry Jodi, it's just the same thing everyday almost! I'll post yesterdays. I'll definately post everyday starting Feb. when I do Carb cycling. I know I'll need all the help I can get with that!

BTW Jodi, what are some good supplements to get during Carb cycling to help cut? I know you were taking leptigen and Ab-solved and some other things. What should I be getting, I like to stock up so I don't worry about it then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Personally i dont think i have ever had sore bis the next day, I actually dont know what a hammer row is, but all i can say is the more you can vary things the better but also find things that work for the varying reps and w8's, i did lat pull downs behind the head today..... first time in about 14-15mths...  *_


_*

I usually feel sore the next day. I don't today, but that may just be because my bi's don't respond as well to low reps as to higher reps. I don't know. I agree with you though, that was plenty of sets for bi's.

The hammer row simulates the bent row, but your in a sitting position and can isolate on side at a time. 

Be careful going behind the head as I'm sure you know. I've repeatedly hurt myself doing that, it's not worth it for me anymore! *_


----------



## Jodi (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Sorry Jodi, it's just the same thing everyday almost! I'll post yesterdays. I'll definately post everyday starting Feb. when I do Carb cycling. I know I'll need all the help I can get with that!
> 
> BTW Jodi, what are some good supplements to get during Carb cycling to help cut? I know you were taking leptigen and Ab-solved and some other things. What should I be getting, I like to stock up so I don't worry about it then!


You could try ECY.  Absolved and Leptigen and LipoUltra kick ass and definately help during a cut.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2003)

Alright Jodi- my cals were a bit up yesterday! But I didn't feel like I ate too much. Guess the days I work 12 hr shifts I eat more.

Meal 1, Shake- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 2, PWO Shake- 40g protein, 40g dextrose

Meal 3- 7oz Chicken strips (grilled), 1 cup rice

Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 2 poached eggs, 1 cup Fiber one

Meal 5, Shake- 40g Protein, 1.5 cup oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 6- 8oz Turkey Burger (7% fat), 1.5 cup rice

Meal 7- 1 cup cottage cheese, 1.5 tbsp PB.

Cals- 3880
Prot- 374, 41%
Carb- 362, 32%
Fat- 107, 26%


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You could try ECY.  Absolved and Leptigen and LipoUltra kick ass and definately help during a cut.


Thanks Jodi, does Avant make all of them?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> but that may just be because my bi's don't respond as well to low reps as to higher reps. I don't know. I agree with you though, that was plenty of sets for bi's.




I am the same way with arms.  I don't feel much unless I go pretty high volume. However you will still see benefits even though you do not get any soreness, as long as the intensity is there. 

IDF


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

Power week for legs

Smith Squat, 3 sets-
165x6
185x6
205x5- Felt something give in my back on that one, finished reps though

Went to Leg press after, loaded it up and unhooked it. Felt light to my legs but when I went to bring it down, couldn't move more that about 10 inches. MESSED UP MY BACK!! AND ON THANKSGIVING!! My inlaws and parents will be coming over to see me waddle around like an idiot. Well, I guess not that different than any other holiday.  

But no more power week on legs for me. I plan to cycle RR/RR/Shock. Never had a problem with any of those W/O's!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!

Jodi- I will definately not be posting meals today or maybe for the next few days!!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 27, 2003)

Same thing happened to me man.  Except it was Power Week for chest...that's how I herniated my disc.  Make sure you are stretching constantly and rest the area.  

If you are feeling any numbness/tingling in your legs you may have done the same thing I did...


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2003)

Hey rock, saw you post to me in Jodi's journal. You eat for me. Unfortunately, I had my thanksgving 1 1/2 months ago, Im Canadian! What I wouldnt give for some pumpkin pie though...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey rock, saw you post to me in Jodi's journal. You eat for me. Unfortunately, I had my thanksgving 1 1/2 months ago, Im Canadian! What I wouldnt give for some pumpkin pie though...


That's right, I forgot about that! Then kudo's to you for sticking to your diet! I'll definately eat enough for your too, it would be my pleasure!! 

Thanks for dropping in my journal! Hope to hear more from you in here!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Same thing happened to me man.  Except it was Power Week for chest...that's how I herniated my disc.  Make sure you are stretching constantly and rest the area.
> 
> If you are feeling any numbness/tingling in your legs you may have done the same thing I did...


It could be because I did heavy deads on Tues. I do stretch, but I still felt tight there before I started. Shoulda stretched more!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

Smith squats are bad bad bad for heavy... there's too much tendancy to push with your lower back.... be careful m8... if i win i dont want it to be cause i beat a cripple


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Smith squats are bad bad bad for heavy... there's too much tendancy to push with your lower back.... be careful m8... if i win i dont want it to be cause i beat a cripple


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!
> 
> Jodi- I will definately not be posting meals today or maybe for the next few days!!


Wish we had something like thanksgiving...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Today was Shoulder/Tri's Power week

Military Press, 2 sets (I didn't feel these in my shoulders at all so I then went to DB, but they are too hard to get up in the ready position. Maybe I'll do Hammer Strength machine for Power week in the future, what do you think?)

135x6
145x5

Overhead DB Press, 2 sets-
70x6
75x3

Sitting Side Lateral Raise, 3 sets-
30x4 1/2
25x6
25x7

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets-
135x6
150x6
157.5x6

Dips, 3 sets-
BW+30x6
BW+35x6
BW+45x6

CG Bench, 2 sets-
135x6
165x5

Pushdown, 1 set-
140x8

Reverse One arm pushdown, 2 sets
40x6
50x4


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice DB presses 
When i load i either place them on the floor in front, lean forward thenin one motion lift to your shoulders and sit back at the same time, sounds weird and you feel like you wont be able to do it at the time but try it and you might get a surprise.
Or stand up, do like a cheat curl and throw them up to your shoulders as you sit down.... just some deadly suggestions


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Nice DB presses
> When i load i either place them on the floor in front, lean forward thenin one motion lift to your shoulders and sit back at the same time, sounds weird and you feel like you wont be able to do it at the time but try it and you might get a surprise.
> Or stand up, do like a cheat curl and throw them up to your shoulders as you sit down.... just some deadly suggestions


Thanks bro! What I do now is sit with them on my legs, and then kick my legs up. Gotta be careful with a cheat curl with that weight because of my tendonitis.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks bro! What I do now is sit with them on my legs, and then kick my legs up. Gotta be careful with a cheat curl with that weight because of my tendonitis.




I always do mine standing but the way I get them up can be used for seated also.  Just hold them at your sides and do a psuedo hang clean.  Bend your legs a bit and generate the force form your hips, think of your arms like ropes and just let the weight travel up and then "catch it" at your shoulders.  Then form there you can just start pressing or sit down first and then start pressing if you want to do them seated.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks P-funk! I'll try that next shoulder routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Today was Traps, Neck, and abs. Weird combo I know.

DB Shrugs, 3 sets-
100lb DB'sx 10
110x8
130x6

Shrug Machine, 3 sets-
270x10
360x8
380x6

4 Way Neck Machine- Back and sides, 2 sets
45x15
70x15

Front, 2 sets-
45x12
45x15

Did abs, but not posting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Chest for RR

My weights all drop alot during this week. That sucks! And when I do Incline BB I feel it alot more in my front delts than chest. Maybe I should stick with Incline DB's.

Incline BB, 4 sets-
185x7
175x6
165x5
155x7

DB Bench, 4 sets-
80x7
70x8
60x9
60x8

Decline BB, 2 sets-
155x8
155x7

Cable Crossover, 2 sets-
50x12
60x9


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Tomorrow is RR Back. I have a quick question before I do that w/o.

I'm supposed to do CG Weighted Chin. Now do I do that with palms facing me, or with the triangle thing, or can I have my hands just short of shoulder width facing each other?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2003)

RR on back i do "pullups" palms away... i go wider than shoulder width.
"Chinups" are palms toward mainly hit the bis but will hit back as well.
Those triangle things "palms facing each other"?? are a good variation.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool, thanks ris. So you do Wide grip Pull-ups both Power and RR?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Jodi, does Avant make all of them?



Oops sorry, missed this.  I know I'm bad but if I don't see something directed at me in the last few posts I go on to the thread   Sorry.  

Avant makes LipoUltra, Leptigen and Absolved.

ECY = Ephedrine, Caffeine, Yohimbine, you buy them seperatly.  I get mine at 1fast.

Oh and I wasn't looking for meal for T-Day.  That would be a sin.  Calories on T-Day don't count


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

There's my girl! I've missed you in here 

If it doesn't count on T-day, I guess it still doesn't count. Ooops. I've still been eating stuffing. I'm sooooo sick of brown rice right now. I know the stuffing is bad, but I've been thinking of some other things I can eat since I have 2 months left on this bulk. (up to 207 now). On thing is a casserole with wheat pasta, zucchinni, mushrooms, FF cheese, and maybe a bit of sausage or some kind of meat. Whatcha think? Any suggestions of what else I can eat semi-clean for the next 2 months?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry, tons of posts here and I miss stuff.  I try not to but well........Its just hard to look through 

Ok, here are some options for you:

Pumpkin - canned or fresh
Squash
Spaghetti Squash
Whole Wheat Pasta
Fiber One Cereal
Uncle Sam Cereal 
Skim Milk
Whole Wheat Bread
Whole Grain Bread
Legumes
Lentils
Corn
Peas
Carrots
Eggplant
Asparagus
All Bran Cereal
New Potatoes
Red Potatoes
Sweet Potatoes
Yams

These are all high carb items but still fine for bulking.  I'll think of more later 

Oh and get rid of the stuffing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Just got rid of it tonight. Not the way you meant, but it's now gone! 

Hmmm. Pumpkin sounds interesting. Allowed with whipped cream?.  And skim milk, been awhile for that. I'm picking some up tomorrow! Thanks Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

I know I don't have to answer that ?? about the whipped cream 

Canned pumpkin can be kind of lame by itself.  I know Jill uses some recipe for it and makes some sort of pumpkin bread or something.  I can't remember.  I would keep the skim milk to 1 glass a day for now to go with cereal.  Maybe later you could add more but I wouldn't rush it.  Remember there is still 12G sugar per cup in that stuff 

I personally can't wait for whole wheat pasta   I'm picking some up tomorrow.  That and some kidney beans


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool, when are you starting your bulk?

I can't wait for my wife to make that casserole. I really need a break from rice before I go back to it for the cut!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

How do you eat your kidney beans?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

I started yesterday 

I just buy the plain can of kidney beans.  Keep the juice, put a few Tblsp of plain tomato paste and Gouldens mustard, stir and bake   I know sounds weird but I love em  

Or I measure out right from the can and put it in my salad with chicken and lettuce


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool. So I can have tomato paste? That's my fav!!! I'll have to try your combination!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

Tomato paste, not tomato sauce.  The paste is in the tiny little cans and its very thick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Yeah, I used to use both with rice and beans. But I'd be happy with just the paste!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey Mr.Pasta how are things going


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Very funny! Took measurements yesterday. Looks pretty good, (except the waist).  Still wanting Feb to be here so I can start cutting! How are you Jen?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Cool, thanks ris. So you do Wide grip Pull-ups both Power and RR?


Usually always on power,..... change it up though, do lat pulldons as well, change grips, whatever you feel like doing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

alright, we'll see what today brings!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Back and Bi's RR 

CG Chin, 2 sets
BWx6
BWx6

Hammer Strength Row, 2 sets
190x10
200x10

DB Row, 2 sets
45x12
50x10

Pullover machine, 2 sets
125x12
130x9

Alt DB Curl, 2 sets
35x10
40x7

Cable Curl, 2 sets
40x10
50x7

Concentration curl, 1 sets
20x12


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Very funny! Took measurements yesterday. Looks pretty good, (except the waist).  Still wanting Feb to be here so I can start cutting! How are you Jen?



I am better and really excited about tonight...i am doing a mini artistic photoshoot at the college here  it involves lots of water and oil i hear


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Cool, good for you! Are we going to see any pics?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

Shoulders/Tri's RR

DB Press, 3 sets
70x8
70x6
60x6

Reverse Pec deck, 3 sets
120x10
135x10
135x9

Side Lat Raise, 3 sets
20x11
20x10
15x12

Dip, 3 sets
+35x8
+35x8
+35x6

Pushdown, 2 sets
120x10
120x7

One arm reverse pushdown, 2 sets
30x8
20x12


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Lookin good bud!! Were the pushdowns on a cable x machine or like a lat pulldown mach??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

Cable machine. Problem is I don't feel it in my tri's like I used to with Pushdowns. Maybe I need to switch to the rope.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 5, 2003)

Rope increases range of motion and hits those deep fibers - it rocks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Cool. Plus I can do the whole stack with the bar, but prob less than half when I use rope. Prob use better form too.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 5, 2003)

Make sure you separate that rope at the end of your stroke.. Good pinch. Plate load the sucker!! or use the lat pulldown mach  You'll do less w8 cause the cable dosen't go up and down pulleys.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good advice, thanks!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

I come up with the occasional bit 

Hows the ab work going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

It went again! 

I HATE training abs, and I hate it even more because I'm not even sure I'm doing the right exercises, reps, form, etc... Know what I mean?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 6, 2003)

Rock, I'm with ya, I don't like working abs either, so friggin boring  That reminds me, haven't worked them this week, will have to do them tomorrow.. 

So, having pizza tonight? 

Say Hi to your hottie wife for me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

I'll say hi to her! I read her all the good posts! 

Not sure about pizza yet, cheated some on thursday so maybe I shouldn't tonight. But then again, when I start cutting I don't plan to cheat except maybe once a month or 3 weeks. Snowing today and pizza would be good...

Yeah, they are boring. And I get no satisfaction from doing them.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

Post your ab workouts so we can kick your ass!! See my previous post on technique....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Just a little hint on abs my friend...
> Lately, say for crunches i have been halving my movement, lets say for example you are doing crunches on a fitball. Ensure that your starting movent you are lying back over the ball... thats right... fully extended so your abs are stretched right out (starting point for EACH rep!!)
> Then crunch to the point where your hip joint only just starts to move and then go back down.... if your head is near your knees then your taking too much load off your abs and putting it on your hip flexors. If thats not clear enough i'll try and explain better, just let me know. Just try to leave maximum load on the abs and crunch hard.
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

I guess I should start doing them.  Last time I tried Leg Raises on the ball, I fell off!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

Thats the idea  Find something so you can hang on abit wider


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Today was Chest Power

BB Bench, 4 sets-
225x6
235x4
245x2 (little help on the 2nd)
205x6

Incline DB, 3 sets- 
90x6
95x4
95x3

Dips, 2 sets-
BW+45 x 5
BW+55 x 5

Hammer decline, 2 sets-
230x6
250x6

Light Jog for 20 minutes. Gotta catch up with Ris!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

I was thinking of switching Power RR Shock a bit to the following-

Power/RR/Power/RR (12-15 reps)/Shock/Repeat


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

Sooo uummmmm Rock..................when do I get to see some meals here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

And instead of doing all one week Power, all one week RR, etc...
Switching to the following
Chest- Power
Back- RR
Legs- Power
Shoulders- 2nd RR
Arms- RR

Just because of my tendons, when I do a full week of ALL Power, my tendonitis is really flared.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sooo uummmmm Rock..................when do I get to see some meals here?


Hey Jodi! Thought maybe you forgot...  Coming up. But don't have macros right now. Will do yesterdays and todays.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Yesterday Meal-

Meal 1, Shake- 40g Protein, 1 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 8oz of Fried tuna with olive spread, 1 egg, and 1/2 cup mushrooms.

Meal 3, Shake- 40g Protein, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 4- 8oz Chicken Breast, 1 cup rice

Meal 5- 1 cup Cottage Cheese, 1.5 Tbsp PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Today's Meals-

Meal 1, Shake- 40g Protein, 1 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 2, PWO Shake- 40g Protein, 40g Dextrose

Meal 3- 1 cup Fiber one, 8oz Chicken

Meal 4, Shake- 40g Protein, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 5- 8oz of Fried tuna with olive spread, 1 egg, and 1/2 cup mushrooms.

Meal 6- 8oz Chicken Breast, 1 cup rice

Meal 7- 1 cup Cottage Cheese, 1.5 Tbsp PB


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

Where's the fish oil and what's up with fried tuna in Olive Oil?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Olive oil? It's in pam. I put a little olive spread in it.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Kick his ass Jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Ris told me to do it!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey thats bullchit man.....


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Olive oil? It's in pam. I put a little olive spread in it.


Pam doesn't count but what's olive spread?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Something I found at Costco:
Serving size- 1 TBSP
Cals- 25
Total fat- 2g
Saturated fat- 0g
Chol- 0g
Sodium- 150g
Carb- 1g
Sugar- 0g
Protein-0g

Ingredients: Black olives, Green olives, pimento, canola oil, olive oil, garlic, lemon juice, capers, herbs, soduim benzoate, potassium sorbate.

I use very little, just for a bit of flavor


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey thats bullchit man.....


Oh don't lie! What, your trying to screw me up in the competition so you'll win?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Something I found at Costco:
> Serving size- 1 TBSP
> Cals- 25
> ...


Ok, its been approved.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ok, its been approved.


Thanks Jodi!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

In your face "Ris" (Swedish for dork, I don't care what Jen says)


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ok, its been approved.


Why else do you think i told you to use it....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Why else do you think i told you to use it....


I have no quick comeback...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

That'd be a first....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeaaahhh, still nothing!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

Your training is coming along very nicely Rock even though I have to look back like 8 pages to see your last one ya damn whores!!!!  hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeeaahhh, that's what I wanted!! Now I want to see some W/O's in your journal!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

yea yea yea. I can make some up if ya want hahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yea yea yea. I can make some up if ya want hahaha







What do you do for abs?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

I do hanging leg raises(front and to the side), cable crunches, and normal crunches.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 8, 2003)

where the hell have you been fire??????????


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I do hanging leg raises(front and to the side), cable crunches, and normal crunches.


Yeah, you'd have to pick hard ones huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

Alright, today was Back/Bi's RR #2. Meaning reps try to be 12-15 w/ 1min rest in-between.

Let me vent for a sec first though. I didn't use straps and my forearms starting killing me on the first exercise doing high reps. By the second set, I had to quit because of my forearms, not my back. Same with all consequent sets. Then when I get to bi's, my forearms were to fried to handle any weight.

So did I get a good back w/o? NO
Did I get a good Bi w/o? NO
Did I get a good forearm w/o? Yes, but who the hell cares? It'll be a week before I get to work back again. I'm not happy 

Lat Pulldown, 4 sets-
90x15
90x12
80x12
70x12

BB Row, 4 sets-  (these hurt my lower back from when I hurt it earlier)
95x15
105x9
85x12
75x12

HS horizontal row, 2 sets-
90x15
140x12

EZ Curl, 3 sets-
60x14
60x10
50x10

Hammer curl, 2 sets-
25x15
25x12

Seated curl, 1 set-
25x9


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Rock.  I was thinking you should do some measurements.  It will help monitor your bodyfat during  your bulk.  

Oh and don't forget meals tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Thats a good idea Jodi. I'll post it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

................July 30             Nov 30
Neck..........15 1/2..............17 1/2
Bicep...........15 1/2.............16 1/2
Forearm......11 3/4..............12 1/2
Chest...........43....................46 3/4
Waist...........34..................35 1/2
Shoulders......49 3/4.............52 3/4
Thigh............23....................25
Calf.............14 1/2...............15


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow is that sloppy!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2003)

Some awesome gains in there, good Stuff!!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> ................July 30             Nov 30
> Neck..........15 1/2..............17 1/2
> Bicep...........15 1/2.............16 1/2
> ...


Excellent   Bulk is going well here too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks guys. I don't see it though! Maybe once I take pic's again I will. I still feel small muscle wise but fat otherwise.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice Rock.... there's good gains there and alot in the right places.
Dont worry about feeling small muscle wise.... i still feel like that..... all the time.... its just the way you see yourself.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks man! Ever feel like it's not worth it because no matter how hard you try, your body looks the same sloppy self and you just don't have the genetics to change that?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

...... but keep working at it mate, consistancy pays off!! I figure the amount of time and effort i put in not to mention the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!
I can see why guys use the gear.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Most definately!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Time for work.... have a great day bud


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

You too!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

The thing i do like is how fit i feel


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah, I guess I don't always feel fit. Especially with the tendonitis and all. Oh well, with time...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Is your tendonitis like tennis elbow??
I got that in my right elbow....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, I got 2 different kinds I guess. One is in both elbows, and the other runs down the lateral aspect of my forearms to my wrist. Got an appointment with an ortho Dr. on Tue. May get a Corticosteriod shot.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

Meals?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'll post some meals soon Jodi!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thinking about dropping Carbs down a bit though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Today was a horrible W/O!! Had to end it early because of my elbow  I'm soooo upset! I don't want to take time off from lifting again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Shoulders and Tri's Power-

Hammer MP, 4 sets-
200x6
220x6
240x4 (started to feel it in my elbow)
180x6

Side Lat Raise- 0 sets-
30x0, started to lift and my elbow just crumpled. So much pain! , so moved to Machine Side lat raise where your arms are at 90* angle, think that works side delts well?

Side Lat Machine, 3 sets-
140x6
155x6
160x4

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets- again hurt elbow
150x6
157.5x6
165x6

Dips, 1 set-
BW+55 x 6
BW+65 x 0 - elbow actually gave out on this, landed on my feet though! 

CG Bench- 0 sets
Tried 165, couldn't bring it down.

I am feeling like crap right now!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Today was a horrible W/O!! Had to end it early because of my elbow  I'm soooo upset! I don't want to take time off from lifting again.


Have you tried strapping it?? Strap elbows and wrists..... Does it hurt to shake someones hand?? That gets me, it's actually the tendons that reach from your wrist to your elbow that cause the pain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I've got an appointment with ortho on Tuesday. He says it doesn't seem like traditional tennis elbow, but we'll get more in depth on Tue. I'm just so tired of this...

No, I haven't tried strapping it because I don't want to impede blood flow to the area.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

If you can get a set of elastic straps with velcro you only need to strap for the set...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I might give it a go Ris. I'll see what Ortho has to say. He asked me to really rip it up between now and then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

BTW everyone. I'm sick!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Common mate i'll put up the word for ya this morning ok... i gotta go church starts in an hr and i aint had breky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks man!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Too much whoring and not enough diet postin...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

SShhh, Jodi will hear you!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Let's just say diet has not been great, too much stress and been down lately.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Consistancy no matter what bud....
You need to get in some good worship tomorrow....
That reminds me,  i still gotta burn your cd


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Been awhile since I've been to Church. And I don't like the ones around here.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Find one....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I've been consistently eating not good, how's that? 

As far as worship, gotta be honest. Been in a dry spell for about 2 years now...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Come on mate, get HIM in your world... do you want me to chuck scriptures at ya......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, as far as Church goes I work on sunday unfortunately.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah i know a few people with that problem....
Church aint what its 'all' about anyway. Romans 4:16a


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Good verse man! I just felt closer to God as a missionary, not sitting in a Church here in DC where it's a business of politics and not about Christ!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> SShhh, Jodi will hear you!!!


I hear all  



> Let's just say diet has not been great, too much stress and been down lately.


Goals Rock, you have goals.  I'm sorry to hear this.   Your only going to add more stress to yourself by letting things go. 



> I've been consistently eating not good, how's that?


 Again, think about your goals.  Do you want all those months of hard work to go to waste?  I doubt it and if you continue this way you will be back to square 1   I hope things get better.  Trust me, I know stress and depression as I've recently finally been able to pull out of my own.  Just don't let things get out of control or you'll regret it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the pep talk Jodi! I appreciate it. I am trying!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 14, 2003)

No more slacking for you! Nuh uh, you're not allowed to do that! I saw those before pictures of you and I know what you can accomplish, don't let go when you're so close! We all have struggles and it takes a lot of work to make it happen sometimes, but I know you can do it! You've proved it once, let's see it again 

We're here for ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Jenny, it's just so frustrating to have outside forces keep messing up my program ya know? But thanks for the pep talk, I'm back on the wagon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Chest RR Week

Incline DB, 5 sets-
90x8
90x6
80x6
80x3
60x6

Flat Bench, 4 sets-
165x8
155x6
135x8
105x10

Decline HS, 2 sets-
140x12
140x10

Pec deck flye, 2 sets-
105x10
90x12


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow, RR really wears me out. I can't stay consistent with the weights, is that normal?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 15, 2003)

Rep range can be a surprise, especially right after power week.  You also might be experiencing some sign of overtraining.  Make sure you're not feeling under the weather and check your RHR when you wake up for a few days.  

As for your unmotivation, it is that time of year when things go off of the rails.  Just remember the amazing progress you have made so far and try to get yourself remotivated in the morning when you get up.  Planning is the big key so that it is stress free.  

Trust me man, I'm going through it too - the weather, the busy season and everything goes out of the window.  But nobody controls what you do and how you behave except for you, and your choices daily dictate what you will be tomorrow.  Keep that in mind and keep up the good work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Ponyboy! I appreciate that buddy! I'm willing and ready to go to the gym, the wearing thing is my tendonitis! I'm tired of stopping w/o's short because of the pain in my arms.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Wow, RR really wears me out. I can't stay consistent with the weights, is that normal?


Damn boy.... that workout would wear me out too!!!!
Chest rep range i do 1st exer. 3 sets 2nd/2 and 3rd/2 total 7 sets.
You did...... 13 
Dont forget, the more intense your work out is at the start your w8's will always go down during the w/o  Eg: My Training partner normally inclines 60-65kg i managed to increase his intensity through the first part of his workout and he was lucky to do 50kg for 6


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Good, I'm glad to hear that Ris. I try for failure in the RR on the first set, no way I could do the same weight after a minute rest!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

Same bud... i go for failure on every set


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Awesome!  Got the bar stuck on me today! Only drawback to going to failure when there isn't a spotter. Sometimes failure sneaks up on you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Alrighty, Power for Bi's and Back

Went heavy trying to hurt my arm more since I had ortho appointment right after.

Deadlift, 3 sets-
265x6
275x6
285x4 They kill me. I don't see how everyone else does so much more!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bent row, 3 sets-
155x6
165x6
175x4 ( I didn't feel any of these in my back too much. Maybe too much weight!)

Wide Grip Pull-up, 2 sets
BW + 10 x 5
BW + 20 x 4

Close Grip Row, 2 sets
130x6
130x5

Ez Bar Curl, 2 sets
95x6
105x5

Still had Hammer and Incline curl to go but left arm gave out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ortho said I have tears in my triceps tendon, where it inserts. Said to lay off weights or go easy weight for 3-4 weeks. I'll go easy weight.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

At least you found out whats up..... let it heel mate, it wont make that much difference, go hard on the legs to make up for it 
Rock Quads


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

That's what I'm figuring m8. But I still plan of lifting, just keeping it light. I let up for a moment and you'll be so far past me the binoculars won't work!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

I saw what GP recomended for you. Sounds good. Did you find out about training with him??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

No, he hasn't PM'd me. I'll let you know though. Maybe he hasn't seen the thread.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

I think he checks stuff systimaticly cause he does so much.
I trained with him for about 3 mths about a year ago with diet stuff as well. It was double cause of the conversion rate but worth it. I learnt alot  If you go to his website you can get an idea of prices there www.bodyfx.net


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Ris, I'll check into that!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your tendon and your exams brother.  Hope everything turns out okay.  Remember, only a few weeks left before we have to post!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, don't remind me!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Yea don't remind me either, I actually took a back shot today and was going to post it with todays back routine just for the hell of it but damn I looked so flat.  I nixed the pic for now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Awww, c'mon Fire, show!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

Flatstorm


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

Dont spoil it, it's only a couple of weeks now...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh man, spoil it?  Damn putting that pic up today would have only made me look even better in a few weeks.  In my eyes it looked worse then the pics we took in Sept., seriously.   I know I'm stronger but it was just a very bad pic.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

I know my pics will look worse than Sept.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

Bullchit to dat man.....


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2003)

rock, i hope your tendon heals up friend. keep your chin up!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey Tank, thanks man!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 18, 2003)

What the Heck you doing up at 5 in the morning for?

On the Bentover BB Rows I notice that when I start to go heavier, I cheat a little more and take the stress off the muscles I am working.  Remeber to keep you head up and mid section tight.  Try to make it feel like you are trying to get your shoulder blades to touch, and squeeze.

Good workout   Do the deadlifts hurt your arm?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I switched to 7am-7pm at work for a few days. Yeah, I'll have to lower the weight on BB rows now like it or not. I'll be positive about it though and see it as a chance to reconnect with proper form.

Deadlifts hurt my arm minimally. You know how you bendem a bit at the top when you roll your shoulders back? That's where it get's bothered.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeay!! You passed  Great job Dave, I knew you could do it!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

Where you from Rock? Vancouver?????? (Or am I an idiot?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Jen, you had more confidence than I did!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Arlington, Virginia Jill. But no, you definately not an idiot!


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

Oh. Well if you ever come to Edmonton you can come over too! Ill take you shopping to the hugest mall ever-West Edmonton Mall. I live 5 mins from there. Their is a huge arcade there. You could play games all day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Cool Jill! And you'll play the games with me? That's the best part!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Cool Jill! And you'll play the games with me? That's the best part!!


K. I'll play games with you!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Awesome!! I'll be up!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok... I got to like page 5 and skipped to the end 
I will go back and read on Mon, cuz im really busy today.  Sounds like you are doing good man.  Also for your tendonitis do you have one of the velcro wraps for your arm?  I used to have a wrap to put just below my elbow, and that helped a ton.  I was also recently told about an oil called Olba(sp) and it is from Switzerland or something... Anyway the guy told me to get it at one of those natural stores, and apply it to the inflamed are twice a day.  I will pick up some this weekend and let ya know how it feels.  Keep up the good work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, let me know how that works! I've though about getting a wrap, but that wouldn't help with curls would it?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

See, thats where mine starts to bug too, is on the preacher curls.  It starts on my tricep workout actually... Doing dumbell pullovers(  ) I guess thats what they are lol  Any ways when I am working out, I try and just stretch it as much as possible.  The wrap should help with that, but it feels wierd... You are supposed to have it pretty tight and it kinda bugs me.  Thats why I dont use it much while working out.  I got it for like 10$ and I think its meant to be worn all day but I dunno.  I will try and get some of that oil this weekend if I can find some and let you know how it works.  I am pretty stubborn and I just kinda ignore my tendonitis... However mine only bothers me when im lifting, not throughout the day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, you gotta be careful man or it will start to hurt all the time!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Rock  how was the weekend...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok, I'm still kinda sick man! How was your weekend buddy? Just finished eating cake and ice cream!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

@ the ice cream.... Still sick... not good bro, keep eating (good food) 
Worked all Saturday Morn at the gym and then went 1hr north to the wifes family for a Chrissy party and then played Bass Sunday morn, and cleaned the house in the arvo, mowed the lawns (damn i hate that) stacked wood from the fence i pulled down in the back of the ute. Great cardio  Got burnt though.... Put up some lights on the house too. Nothin special, just a couple of flashers.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Sounds busy man! I've been lounging, dreaming of big muscles! You cheat at the Christmas party?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Not really... 3 beers and a couple of sausages......
oh yeah........ and some pavlova..... yeah then i guess i did 

Keep dreamin to bud, "if you work them, they will come"
*edited field of dreams quote*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, hopefully back to the gym tomorrow. But light weight. Still not sure about this. Bought an elbow brace though! Maybe I'll try that out tomorrow. I just don't want to weaken the tendons.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

I feel so bad for you on this one.... my elbow hurts like a bitch when i do curls and pressing moves but not enough to stop me, so i feel your pain *literally* 
Hope it comes good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

It'll come good. I'll stay positive!  Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Is that just a positive statment or have you got something good for tomorrow??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

positive statement


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

POSITIVE STATEMENT 
Whats the plan for tomorrow??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Chest and Bi's!! SUPER LIGHT. Then 20min cardio if feeling alright


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok here it comes for an old school son of a bitch that doesn't follow all these damn diet plans and has always met his goals diet wise. I don't own a food scale, I don't count calories, I don't count protein or carb percentages. I don't think cutting fat is as complicated as people make it out to be. Sure, if your competing, and you want your bf below 6% then yea it takes some serious planning but if your just looking to see them abs it doesn't take a rocket scientist.
Here is all I do:
1) I drink water constantly throughout the day. Again I don't count ounces I just drink the stuff.
2) I make sure to break my meals down into 6 meals a day. I count carbs by the fist full (seriously). A handfull of mixed veggies for example with a chicken breast and a handfull of brown rice is a meal for me. 
3) I drink 3 protein drinks a day and mix with either 2% milk or water (usually 2.water 1 milk).
4) Cardio at least 3 times a week for 30 minutes each 1st thing in the morning.
5) I don't eat 1 hour prior to going to bed. Metabolism slows down while you sleep so the food doesn't digest as it would while the metabolism is chruning away. (my opinion; others will disagree)
6) a fat burner of some sort if I'm really impatient as I am now. I'm using REDLINE currently)

I supplement with the following. 
1. some sort of creatine. Currently replaced creatine monohydrate with SWOLE V.2
2. GLUTAMINE
3. PROTEIN POWDERS 
4. ONE A DAY MULTI VITAMIN (MEGAMAN VIT. FROM GNC)
5. 1-T BUT THIS IS A NEW INNOVATION FOR ME. PRIOR TO THE PAST FEW MONTHS I'VE NEVER USED ANY FORMS OF PRO HORMONES.

AND THAT IS IT IN A NUTSHELL AND I'VE ALWAYS MANAGED TO LOOSE WEIGHT. TAA DAA!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Bet you can make em burn  Focus on your tempos


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

@ FS


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks FS!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

He's a nice boy  Isn't he...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Ain't dat the truth!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Meal 1:
> *5grms Glutamine 10mins b4 eating
> Multi vit
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll bold in above what i missed to show you what would've been perfect for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

How much Whey are and Maltodextrin are you using post W/O?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Appreciate it Ris!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How much Whey are and Maltodextrin are you using post W/O?


No probs Bud 

About 60 grms of each, I got a mass gainer that had Malt. in it but the protien was dwn a bit so i add some from my normal pro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Awesome man, what mass gainer are you using?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

It's called Horleys Awesome mass gainer 4000

Just look for any MG or MRP (meal replacement) With maltodextrose in it, if it hasn't then you can buy it at the shop and add it into your normal protien


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 22, 2003)

Any Bulk Barn will have maltodextrin or dextrose powder for next to nothing.  I think it costs about a dollar a pound.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

We don't have Bulk Barn around here pb. I have to order Maltodextrin from the net.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

No training today, still sick. Going to DR tomorrow


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Rock,

Sucks that you are still sick.  Every wonder if it has to do something with what you eat.  I notice that when I start to cheat more frequently, I am more susceptable to colds.

I just tend to veiw things as you are what you eat.  No disrespect meant just something to think about


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

My diet is pretty much the same and I'm usually pretty healthy. But it's easy to get sick working in the emergency room, especially triaging patients. right in their face and most people were never taught to cover when they cough and sneeze.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

True enough I forgot that you worked in that environment.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Man wait till you have kids, Double whammy! At work and at home!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

My kids are gonna be clean little buggers in a bubble!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Boogers or Buggers ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Meant Buggers, but both will do!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey rock.  I went to Good Earth and bought some of that Olba oil.  It works pretty good!  I got the sport oil, and it was 10$ for 4fl oz.  The only thing that bugged me was someone told me I smelled like Christmas candy after I applied it    I also put it on my knees on my squats(sun) and it actually made them feel good.  It just kinda warms the area like icy/hot does, but not as hot.  Oh, and if you get some, put it on your arm thin put the wrap over it and hit the gym.  Thats the best way to do it.  GL man.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Whats up Rock, been to the Doc yet??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Doc is tomorrow. Prob just flu but need work note now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

THanks Premier, don't have that store around here but I'll see if I can't find that product!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2003)

Its just one of those natural food stores that mostly sell overpriced garbage LOL.  I didt even know we had one here...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll look for that Prem!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Back to the gym today!! Rough w/o using high reps. Not used to that but I guess it's good. I'll build some muscle endurance over the next few weeks. Used brace on my elbow and felt good. No pain today (very light though)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok, Chest and Bi's. Tried to keep reps up to 15, but not to drop below 10 at the end. Less than a minute rest inbetween.

BP, 4 sets-
95x15
115x15
135x12
145x9

Incline DB, 4 sets-
30x15
35x15
40x15
45x10

Pec Deck, 3 sets-
75x15
75x15
82.5x15

BB Curl, 3 sets-
45x15
55x12
55x8

Hammer DB, 2 sets-
20x15
20x15

Incline DB curl, 1 set-
20x15

20 min moderate cardio- running on treadmill


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

How was the pump??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

pretty good. Not as much as I expected.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Back day

Hammer Pulldown, 4 sets
90x15
110x15
130x15
140x15
I like doing these 3 at a time. 3 on the right side, 3 on the left back and forth.

Bent Row, 4 sets
85x15
95x11
85x13
75x14

Wide Grip Seated Row, 2 sets
30x20
40x20


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2003)

How ya feeling today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Tired, but no arm pain. So that's good! Wish I could go heavier


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2003)

Is the Brace helping?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

Brace seems to be helping a bit!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 25, 2003)

Some good news


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, good news. I just need to not get zealous which I'l already itching to do!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Today was Shoulder/Tri's! Again, no pain but high reps are killing me! 

Tried doing DB press one arm at a time. Didn't like it. 

DB Press One arm, 4 sets
35x15
40x15
45x10
40x8

Side Laterals, 4 sets
15x13
15x10
10x14
10x11

Reverse Pec deck, 3 sets (vertical grip)
75x15
75x15
90x12

Skull Crusher, 2 sets
55x15
55x12

Rope Pushdown, 2 sets
40x13
40x11

Reverse one arm pushdown, 2 sets
10x15
10x15

Reverse Wrist Curl, 3 sets
20x20
30x20
40x8

20 minutes moderate running including the 2 min warmdown.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2003)

Where is the weight your using rock 
Do you keep a journal/log book and take it to the gym so you can monitor the weight you use?  Or just use a weight that feels comfortable to you?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2003)

looks like a good workout....high reps kill me too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Where is the weight your using rock
> Do you keep a journal/log book and take it to the gym so you can monitor the weight you use?  Or just use a weight that feels comfortable to you?


Funny!!  Yeah, I use a journal but with these new reps I'm going by feel right now. Next week I'll start my set with the last weight I could do 15 reps on!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> looks like a good workout....high reps kill me too.


Thanks P-Funk. Kind of a ego buster though when I was going up in weight so well!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Dont worry Rock, i picked up a bar the other day to show a client how to do upright rows about 60lb less than i can do and after about 6 reps it was starting to burn Must be how accurate you can get the lift


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks Ris, going to try a bit heavier weights tomorrow! Maybe 10-12 rep range.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

you be careful now.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2003)

Will do! Will let you know later how it goes. Got two supports for my elbows


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

2


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Think i'm gonna get some wraps too....
When it bites


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks P-Funk. Kind of a ego buster though when I was going up in weight so well!



I wouldn't worry about the ego buster at all.  Actually, I feel that after my light week I can come back stronger on the heavy week.  It is a nice change of pace and really gives the joints a break from always going heavy.  There was a time were I would only go heavy, never going over 8reps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Chest/Bi's

BB Bench, 4 sets-
135x12
185x12
185x10
135x10

Incline DB, 3 sets-
50x12
50x12
60x10
60x10

Flye DB, 2 sets
20x12
25x12

BB Curl, 3 sets
45x12
65x12
75x10

Hammer Curl, 2 sets
25x15
30x10

Incline DB curl, 2 sets
25x12
30x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Back

HS Pulldowns, 4 sets
90x15
180x12
200x10
180x10

BB Bent Rows, 3 sets
115x12
135x10
135x8

Wide Grip Row, 2 sets
70x12
90x12

Lat Pulldown, 2 sets
90x12
110x12


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks P-funk for your post, makes me feel better!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Shoulders/Tris- I want to go heavy soooooo bad!!!! Still no pain in my arm, so I should give it till Feb and then try heavy I guess! 

DB Press, 4 sets-
45x12
50x11
55x6
55x6 ( I used to do 70 for 6 reps! Maybe it's the rest time)

Side Lateral, 4 sets-
20x9
20x8
15x11
15x9 ( I just don't feel these too much in my side delts. I don't know where I feel them)

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets
90x12
105x12
120x9 ( I did these with a vertical grip, found it harder than horizontal)

Skullcrusher, 3 sets
65x12
65x11
65x9

Rope Pushdown, 3 sets ( I feel these in my chest too, I try good form but I guess I end up squeezing my pecs towards the end)
50x11
50x9
40x11

Reverse one arm pushdown, 2 sets
20x10
20x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Do you guys think the arm brace will end up hurting me in the long run? Weakening the tendons?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I will start posting meals again today. Hard to do over the holidays with all the crap!


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I will start posting meals again today. Hard to do over the holidays with all the crap!


No shit...


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you guys think the arm brace will end up hurting me in the long run? Weakening the tendons?


Have you thought of seeing a chiropractor? I saw one that did wonders for my lower back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

But hey, once a year right!? Gotta do it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

The tendons are ripped in my arm. Just needs to heal. I saw a chiropracter a few years back but he was a quack. I know there are good ones but for the money I don't feel comfortable w/out a really good reference now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Meals for today

Meal 1- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 60g protein, 4 tbsp sugar

Meal 3- 8oz chicken, 1 cup Fiber one

Meal 4- 40g Prot, 3/4 cup oats, 1 tbsp Flax

Meal 5- 8oz Turkey, 2 cups Peas, 1 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 6- 1 cup cottage cheese, 1 tbsp pb


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Boy... Wish I could afford to eat protein powder like that!  

Thats what it is right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, it's Optimum Nutrition. 10lbs for like $45 or something like that. Lasts awhile!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Holy crap!  I got 5 lbs for 25...  Where did you buy yours?  I would hit 400 grams a day easy with that much!

I think I will start taking Met-Rx once my optimum runs out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

www.1fast400.com buddy! I don't know much about Met-rx, but I thought that was more expensive


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Yea Met-Rx is way more expensive.  It is a better protein though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

You think? I've heard great things about Opt. Good enough for me, specially with the price.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

I KNOW!  haha.  Met-Rx and Dorians are the two best proteins available.  Met-Rx was developed for people with muscular distrophy.  So there was a lot of science that went into it.  Plus it tastes way better than optimum.  But its thick like cake batter mmm


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Do you mix it in blender or with a spoon?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

No.  I got a shaker that has this plastic screen thingy in it... Like a grate kinda.  I put the powder in and then milk and shake it up.  The grate eliminates the lumps in it so it is thick and smooth.

I got the shaker when I bought my Nor-II from www.tigerfitness.com.  Has a blue lid and says SCI-FIT on the side.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Have you tried it with Met-rx? My experience with that wasn't a positive one. Very thick


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

I dont understand the question...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Tried mixing Met-rx protein in your shaker.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Yup I have.  It works really good.  Like I said the grate makes it come out thick and smooth 

I tried it in my normal shaker, and there was no way in hell it would work... gotta have the grate thingy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Good for you then!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2004)

Met-Rx is a meal reaplacment shake (and yes it tastes damn good).  Rock, the Optimum nutrition you are taking is JUST whey protein.  it doesn't have as much stuff (cals....carbs etc) as the Met-Rx.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

but you don't need that extra stuff if you add it yourself right?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2004)

exactley my friend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Yesterdays meals-

Meal 1, shake- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 2- 80z of fried tuna w/ mushrooms and FF Cheese, 2 eggs poached, 1/2 cup Fiber one

Meal 3, Shake- 40g Protein, 1 cup Strawberries, 1 tbsp Flaxseed oil

Meal 4- 2 cups frozen peas, 2 turkey breasts, 1 tbsp Olive oil

Meal 5- 1 cup Cottage cheese, 2 tbsp PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Today's meals are the same as yesterday!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Today's meals are the same as yesterday!



I love it when that happens


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Much easier to post!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

FYI Rock

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/WorkoutMenu.html


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Today's meals are the same as yesterday!


yep, now your're into it Rock.lol


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Are you having pre and post w/o shakes??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

When I w/o I do Ris. Those days were I worked 12hr so no gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> FYI Rock
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Lists/WorkoutMenu.html


That's great Iain! Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> yep, now your're into it Rock.lol


What, I'm doing good when it's the same day after day?  LOL that's the truth buddy!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Let me know how the Push/pull program goes?

Also read some more posts by Dante, one is my thread and is the same as the Push/Pull Training section, also read his statements on overtraining in the train section.  

Things that make you go hmmm!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Haven't gotten to the overtraining section. The post in your journal was the pm he sent me. very interesting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Felt sick when i woke this morning, but haven't been to gym since Wed, so I went anyway. Did Push/pull today and the whole time felt I was going to puke. I was able to keep from puking till I got home, started to drink my shake and then it all came. The shake and everything I've eaten in my entire life. Guess I'm sick again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Push/Pull- Push day 1A

Didn't get to calves because I was feeling sick. W/O took about 55 min, 1 min rest between sets. Tried not to go to failure on anything, hard for me to do.

Incline BB, 4 sets-
135x8
145x8
155x5
135x6

HS Decline, 3 sets-
140x8
160x8
160x8

Leg Press, 3 sets-
180x10
270x10
370x10

Leg Ext, 3 sets-
70x8
70x8
70x8

Military Press, 3 sets-
95x8
105x8
105x5

Lat Raise, 3 sets-
20x8
20x7
15x10

Skull crusher, 3 sets-
75x8
75x8
75x6

Life Fitness Dips, 2 sets-
150x10
150x10

No Cardio


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Shitty news about being sick again.  Damn Hospitals!

You ever think about uping you Vit C and E consumption


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, I definately should Iain. I haven't been doing very well with taking my vitamins. Crappy thing is I just finished 4 12hr shifts in a row, I knew I would get sick from that. I don't feel bad except in my stomach, I can handle that!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

I probably take in 3 grams of Vit C Day,  mind you I don't work in the environment you do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah, thanks Iain. I should probably go take some right now. I feel like I should try my shake again. I hate working out and then not having anything in my body.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

what's up Premier, why confused?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Meals for yesterday that stayed down. 

3 pieces of toast with Jelly
2 bowls of Chicken soup (wasn't able to finish either bowl)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey ris!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'll never have a competing body





I don't want to see this attitude  

Hard work, Dedication, and knowledge you will acheive your goals.

We all beleive in you, now it is up to you.

Eat Hard, Work Hard


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Iain! I am working to get as good as I can get!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thats better lol

I know you don't feel great right now, but don't let that win over your goals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Meal 1, Shake- 40g prot, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp pb

Meal 2, Shake- 40g prot, 1 tbsp Flax, 1 cup strawberries

Meal 3- 8oz Chicken, 1.5 cup rice

Meal 4- 8oz Flounder, 2 cups peas, 1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5- 1 cup cottage cheese, 5 fish oil tabs


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Mmmm flounder *drool*

Solid foods I see.  Feeling better?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

queasy, but better. No appetite though, forcing the food. Thanks for asking


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

No problem   Glad to see you are doing a bit better.  I have yet to get sick in 2 yrs!  I sit in a little room all by myself for my job though   Its detrimental to my social skillz.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Only a cup of Cottage cheese, whats up with that?

Isn't that only like 30 grams of protein.

Figured you missed Jodi, so I would bust your ass. 

Glad to see you are eating again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I hear that, been there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Iain, I need bustin on my ass!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

What othe kinds of Vegetables do you like, what about even a salad for some fibre


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I eat alot of Fiber one usually. I like green beans, lima beans, peas, corn, and zucchini


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

If you need fiber get plain old flax seed.  Can find it at the grocery store.  Grind it and use 1/8 of a cup in each protein shake.  1/4 cup is supposed to have more fiber than 80lbs of broccoli!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Really?!? That's a whole hell of a lot of fiber!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Thats what a PT told me... He looks like he knows what he is doing and he seems to be an honest guy.

I am afraid to eat that much fiber LOL!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Green Beans would be better than peas and corn.

I think zuchinn (sp?) is ok as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Probably take my intestine out too!  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

So Green Beans is ok?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wish Jodi would visit my thread again


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah green beans are better than peas and corn

Jodi will be back.  She is here ever so often, just pm her with any questions


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

but i like it when she comes in unexpected and rips me a new one!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Make sure they are fresh green beans... not the mushy ones in the can.  Isnt asparagus good too?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> but i like it when she comes in unexpected and rips me a new one!




Read this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25903

You dont want a new one ripped...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah asparagus is good, I love it.

But it can't be counted like Brocolli. Asparagus would be more like a starchy carb than a fiberous carb


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, I was wondering if asparagus had fiber?  Guess not 

And what about spinach?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I get frozen vegetables


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Spinach is good, I think fibre as well.

But lots of Iron.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

I can't eat frozen or canned veggies only fresh.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Frozed is great, just slap it in the microwave and blast away


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay, Pull Day 2A This new split really wears me out!! No cardio at the end.

HS Pulldown, 3 sets-
180x9
190x8
200x8

BB Row, 3 sets-
115x8
135x8
135x8

Wide Grip Pull up, 1 set-
5

DB Shrug, 3 sets-
90x8
100x8
100x7

Lying Leg Curl, 4 sets-
70x10
90x8
90x8
90x7

BB Curl, 2 sets-
75x8
80x7

Incline DB Curl, 2 sets-
25x8
30x7

Reverse curl, 2 sets-
50x8
50x8

Decline Situp, 2 sets-
10
10x10

Crunch Machine, 2 sets-
80x10
95x10


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey are you back on track yet?

Nice Split   I freaking LOVE high volume 

Bah......who needs cardio anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

JODI!!! I'm so glad you visited. Getting back on track, I've been sick quite a bit lately  Gonna start cutting soon and I'll really need your help!  How are you doing


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Pourquoi on so low for the Hammies?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

First, I want to be able to walk tomorrow!  I haven't done legs for awhile. Second, Dante says we can add or lower volume depending on what we need, I don't feel my hammies need to much. Besides, what else can I do for them besides lying curls?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I love doing SLDL's, but check out this web page.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ThighWt.html#anchor1942303


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

SLDL's always screw up my back.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

That's Shitty they are awesome.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, I like'm, but not the day after


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Seated LEg Curls
Lying Leg Curls
Standing Leg Curls
Foot high on the 45 deg leg press ( put foot higher up on plate, more emphasis put on the Hammies.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I usually do my feet higher on the leg press anyway. If they are down lower I end up pushing with my toes.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> JODI!!! I'm so glad you visited. Getting back on track, I've been sick quite a bit lately  Gonna start cutting soon and I'll really need your help!  How are you doing


Sure, just let me know what you plan on doing and I'll be glad to help you. 

I hope your feeling better.

Things are going great.  I'm loving the warm weather


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

See Rock Jodi likes ya! 

Rock missed ya Jodi, Well we all did!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I think I want to do carb tapering for my cut. Of course I missed jodi!! She rocks!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2004)

LMAO! Your wives apparantly don't kick your asses enough if you missed me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

No she doesn't! She has LITERALLY been stuffing crap down my throat! :0


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I love doing SLDL's, but check out this web page.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ThighWt.html#anchor1942303




the regualr SLDL with a sstraight back are great.  The rounded back ones scare the shit out of me ........to much spinal flexion in my opinion.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I think they all get me!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

th regular ones are great and in  my opinion should not be avoided from any routine, unless you have some sort of spinal problem ofcourse.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have scoliosis, do you think that contributes to my back problems when i try SLDL and reg deads and sometimes bentover rows?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

Holy shit, yes!!!  If you have scoliosisi I would avoid the SLDS.  Although I did train a client of one of my friends one that has "functional" scoliosis so she was fine on the SLDL's and bent over rows, ou could see it when she went down though.

I would really be careful with these exercises if I were your because your spinal curvature is slightly altered.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

What about squats, would it screw them up to?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

You can try and do them.  Loading the spine like that may be tough on you.  Feel it out.  I don't really know how bad your scoliosis is so I am not sure what you are campable of doing.  I am also not there to see your form on any of these exercises which, regardless of scoliosis, may need some correction anyway.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

hey Patrick,  

What else could you recommend for hamstrings for Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Squats never felt right to me. Scoliosis is bad enough to keep me out of the military unfortunately. Can notice it some standing but really noticeable when bent over.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

I would definetly do some standing cable hip extensions.

Relying soley on leg curls is not enough because you are only strengthening the hamstring at the knee.  Most people only do leg curls and it comes as no surprise that most hamstring tears occur at the hip  (the hammys cross both the hip and the knee so it is important to be strong in both places).  The cable extensions (stay completely upright and extened with a straight leg) will hit the hamstring at the hip with out the spine getting involved.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

never heard of those! Are they like the adducters and abbducters?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

a subsitute you may want to try for squats would be something like dumbell squats (really dumbell deadlifts actually).  Hold the dumbells out at your side and perform the motion of a squat.  This is kind of like a trap bar deadlift which may be great for you.  I usually have people with herniated disks do this instead of regular (romanian) deadlifts because it takes a lot of pressure off the lower back and moves it more to the arms.  You can also stay a little more upright on these than when doing regular deadlifts.  Plie squats may work too, hold one dumbell inbtween your legs, cup your hands around the bell of the dumbell so it is upright, you can go all the way down to the floor, almost like a sumo deadlift.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> never heard of those! Are they like the adducters and abbducters?



Yes kind of.  Attach the cable thing to your ankle and standing up (try and raise up by standing on a box so that your working foot doesn't hit the floor).  Face the cable machine instead of standing sideways like you would on ab or adduction and then move your leg straigh back in a controled fashion contracting your hamstrings and glutes.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cool Thanks Patrick


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> hey Patrick,
> 
> What else could you recommend for hamstrings for Rock


How about Dives!!  You know what they arte dont you Rocky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

thats some really good advice P-funk. Thanks alot. I never even thought about my scoliosis this whole time. Dumbbell lunges are still good to right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> How about Dives!!  You know what they arte dont you Rocky


Don't even go there Ris!!! Besided, I don't have anywhere in the gym I could do those


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm starting a new journal here soon so Jodi will visit more often. So in the meantime, whore this up!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> thats some really good advice P-funk. Thanks alot. I never even thought about my scoliosis this whole time. Dumbbell lunges are still good to right?



Yeah, you can probably get away with these.  I wouldn't do barbell lunges though because of the weight compressing the spine.

Also try:
dumbell split squat
step ups


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry buddy, what are those?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> thats some really good advice P-funk. Thanks alot. I never even thought about my scoliosis this whole time. Dumbbell lunges are still good to right?





> Cool Thanks Patrick



No problem guys


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

what are waht?  split squats?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

and should I avoid deads?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2004)

If you can't do the deads becuase your problem is that bad then yes, avoid them.

Split squats:

step forward, taking an atheletic stance......kind of like a lunge, except you don't return to start position.  One foot stays out in front and you perform a squat like that (lunge with out the negative I guess)....split stance squats.

To make it harder place your back leg up on a bench and then finally on a swiss ball.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Don't even go there Ris!!! Besided, I don't have anywhere in the gym I could do those


Oh i think you could find somewhere, do you have a lat pulldown mach??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cool, sounds interesting. I look forward to trying that. 

See, I keep hurting my back. I never thought it might be scoliosis but it makes sense.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Oh i think you could find somewhere, do you have a lat pulldown mach??


Nope, no lat Pulldown machines. Not one! Not in my gym. If we had one I'd do it. But unfortunately we don't have any. Boy am I bummed out


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> hey Patrick,
> 
> What else could you recommend for hamstrings for Rock


High elevated foot 1 Legged Leg Presses.  I do those for my hams and leg curls.  Since I hurt my back and saw that nasty bone tearing Squat injury in the gym I don't do SLDL or Squats anymore 

I rely alot on 1 Legged Leg presses for both quads and hams and my legs are still coming along quite nicely


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> High elevated foot 1 Legged Leg Presses.  I do those for my hams and leg curls.  Since I hurt my back and saw that nasty bone tearing Squat injury in the gym I don't do SLDL or Squats anymore
> 
> I rely alot on 1 Legged Leg presses for both quads and hams and my legs are still coming along quite nicely



One legged leg presses are great for overloading the quads one muscle at a time and recruiting as much muscle fibers as possible.  I would use caution on these Rock though, because lying down in a leg press you are actually in some spinal flexion and with weight being lowered and you having to produce force with one side of your body at a time like this you don't want to tweak your back because of the scoliossis.

Jodi, what happened to your back??


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> One legged leg presses are great for overloading the quads one muscle at a time and recruiting as much muscle fibers as possible.  I would use caution on these Rock though, because lying down in a leg press you are actually in some spinal flexion and with weight being lowered and you having to produce force with one side of your body at a time like this you don't want to tweak your back because of the scoliossis.
> 
> Jodi, what happened to your back??


I injured myself a few weeks ago doing Good mornings.   It doesn't hurt me anymore but now I have instilled the fear.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I know what that fear is like Jodi! Be careful, I want you competing!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Push 1B

Incline DB, 4 sets-
70x8
70x8
70x7
70x7

HS Bench, 3 sets-
90x10
110x8
110x8

Hack Squat, 3 sets-
90x8
90x8
90x7

One Leg Press, 3 sets-
90x8
90x8
110x8

HS Military, 3 sets-
140x8
160x8
160x6

Cable Side Raise, 2 sets-
20x8
10x10

Reverse Pec Dec, 2 sets-
105x10
120x8

Close Grip Bench, 3 sets-
115x8
115x8
135x6

Reverse one arm pushdown, 2 sets-
20x10
30x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2004)

So you liking so far?

I must say I am enjoying, I break a good sweat, and I like the constent tension I feel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I always feel like yacking! Is that a good thing? I do like the frequency.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks good Rocky  Good volume on each body part.
How you like??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Think I like it, like I said I feel like hurling about the middle of it though. When i drink my post w/o shake it wants to come back up.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Sip it, make it take about 20/30mins to drink, is it with carbs??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

right now i'm still drinking it with sugar


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

Get some maltodextrin, or a mass gainer type protien with lotsa carbs  now dats yummy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll look around for some, but I don't want that when I cut do I?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm not.... but is Jodi helping??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, I need to get together with Jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

OK, PULL!! Today felt good, except some pain in my Elbows. No worries, I'll just up the reps and lower the weight a bit more! 

Deadlift, 3 sets-
225x8
235x6
235x6 ( I did these w/out straps, first time I could )

HS Row, 3 sets-
180x8
200x8
200x8

HS Reverse Pulldown, 2 sets- (Really didn't like these, next time just do them on Lat pulldown w/ reverse grip)
60x8
80x8

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
135x10
185x10
205x8

Seated Leg Curl, 4 sets-
50x10
70x10
90x8
100x8

DB Curl, 2 sets-
30x10
30x10

Cable Curl, 2 sets-
40x12
50x12

Hammer Curl, 2 sets-
30x10
30x10

Leg Raise, 3 sets-
10
5x9
5x5

Crunch Machine, 3 sets-
95x10
110x8
110x8

20 minutes high/mod running


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Cardio before or after weightlifting?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

after weightlifting. In the future I think I'll try to do cardio in the AM inbetween W/O days.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

If your going to do Cardio on a workout day do it before lifting weights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

I was always told to do it after, that way it's like doing it on an empty stomach, the glycogen is used up from doing the weights. And you need the glycogen for the weights so you don't want to waste it on cardio.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I was always told to do it after, that way it's like doing it on an empty stomach, the glycogen is used up from doing the weights. And you need the glycogen for the weights so you don't want to waste it on cardio.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

I think it is more catabolic when doing cardio after weightlifting.

Ask Jodi though!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

See I am wrong!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, I just did alot of reading!  Must say I learned alot.

I have never thrown cardio into a routine and now I know a bit more about it.

Thanks Rock and Jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

Cardio is best in the morning 
 Hey Rock  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks man! Actually, Jodi and I decided not to do cardio till 6 weeks out from my comp. You have a great weekend to m8


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

I try and do some cardio year round.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I normally do too, but I'm hanging with Jodi on this one!  It's hard for me not to do cardio, but I really don't want to lose the little muscle I have left!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't lose muscle when I do cardio......I even get stronger.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Show-off!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I normally do too, but I'm hanging with Jodi on this one!  It's hard for me not to do cardio, but I really don't want to lose the little muscle I have left!


  Good Boy


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

*p-funk runs and hides*


maybe if I don't move she wont see me


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> *p-funk runs and hides*
> 
> 
> maybe if I don't move she wont see me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I try to be good!  But I had pizza last night. First cheat in 2 weeks though. What happens to my cheats once we hit Feb1 Jodi?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

you get NO MORE!!!!!!!...............EVER!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I hope your kidding buddy, but I feel like crying right now-your scaring me!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2004)

No Funky is right.  No more cheats after Feb 1st.  Its a competition, end of story.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I can handle that Jodi, but he said no more EVER!  Is that why I take the leptigen jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2004)

Leptigen is to help keep Leptin levels up while dieting


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

Nice work Rock, your lats look great


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Ris.  i actually like the before pics better  Thanks alot for doing that.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

good job rock.  Back is looking alot thicker! Nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Iain! I feel the pics don't look so good, especially the back, but I guess I like looking trimmer. Still feel I look like I have no chest or shoulders.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> good job rock.  Back is looking alot thicker! Nice


I agree nice thickness


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Jodi. Now I need input from people on my trouble areas and what I need to prioritize a bit.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

* LEGS!! * I know you have probs doing them but we should be able to do something with them, you dont work them hard because of your back??? is that right??

Rock, don't worry about the mid pics... when you lean out now you'll keep that muscle and look alot better when you are lean.
Trust me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

My legs look that bad Ris? See, good input! I'll see what I can do. Do I need more size or definition? I'm shaving them soon!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

Size.... you get the definition when you are lean, and yes you do see alot more definition when you shave too.
They dont look that bad but it was the first thing i noticed, they are definately bigger but gimme more quad and hammies (dives for you m8y)
Calves need some shape, also what trap work are you doing?? They seem to be disappearing under your delts....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2004)

Great job Rock. Looks like you added some nice size, especially your back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks P-funk! I appreciate that. Can't wait to cut though!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't know how much size I'll be able to put on Ris, I'll start cutting soon. Calves are a real weak point, I know!! I haven't been working them regularly either.

Traps, now i do 3 sets of db, or BB shrugs 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

The key to your calves is in your post 

Try 4-6 sets on traps once a week  with back or shoulders which ever you prefer.
Although with how you work out now 3 sets twice a week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

I agree with the calves!  So you think what I'm doing with traps will be good? I'm going to start working my neck some too.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm suss on working the neck... but thats only cause i never done it....
I'll watch your workout a bit closer from now on


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

THanks Ris, watch it with that big eye or yours!  (That is totally creeping me out!!! )


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Push Day 1A- I switched the Incline BB to reg BB bench since I do Incline DB on 1B. I don't feel it much in my upper chest when I do it with the bar. My time today was 57min, but that doesn't include my warm-up set. I start the clock on my first working set. Here we go-

Bench, 4 sets-
185x8
185x5
175x5
155x8

HS Decline, 3 sets-
160x8
180x8
200x8

Incline Fly, 1 set-
30x8

Leg Press, 3 sets-
320x10
340x10
360x8

Leg Ext, 3 sets-
70x8
80x8
80x7

Overhead DB Press, 3 sets-
55x8
60x8
55x6

Lateral Raise sitting, 3 sets-
20x8
20x7
15x8

Rear Lat Raise, 1 set-
10x8

Skullcrusher, 3 sets-
80x8
80x6
80x5 

Dips, 2 sets (BW)
7
7

Standing calf, 3 sets
120x10
140x9
140x8

Should I be varying the reps on the calves and forearms and abs. High reps one w/o, lower the next or keep it all 8-10?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

And no Cardio today!!!  It was hard, but I walked on past them!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I think my body is getting more used to this Iain. I'm able to finish now w/out having to yack! What progress


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2004)

I would stick in the 6-8 rep range for everything


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Great, thanks Jodi!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Agree with Jodi all 8-10, i think you can afford to do 5 sets on leg press and 4 extensions. 
Your not doing squats because of your back right??
Try these:


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

You trying to kill me here Ris? I'll try them on Thursday. Thanks


----------



## heeholler (Jan 12, 2004)

Ah yes sissy squats. Those I have never done myself.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know if I can bend that way LOL! Hey Hee and Prem!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

How ya doin rock?  When are you starting the new journal?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

The new journal will start Feb 1. Then I'll have exactly 12 weeks till the comp. Do you know the last track from Matrix Revolutions? I've been thinking about that for my song.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

I havent seen the last Matrix


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll see if I can post the song later sometime. I have alot of music to go through.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Pull 1B

HS Pulldown, 3 sets-
200x8
210x8
220x7

BB Row, 3 sets-
135x8
145x7
145x6

Pull up- 1 set
4

DB shrug, 3 sets-
100x8
100x8
100x8

Lying Leg Curl, 4 sets-
90x8
100x8
105x6
90x9

BB curl, 2 sets-
80x8
80x7

Incline DB, 2 sets-
30x8
30x7

Reverse Curl, 2 sets-
55x8
55x8

Forearm curl, 3 sets-
85x8
85x8
85x7

Reverse forearm curl, 3 sets-
30x8
40x8
40x8

Decline Sit-up
15x10
20x10
20x10

Crunch machine, 3 sets
110x10
125x6
110x7


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

Need more hammie work!! I'll try and take pics of how i do the dives.... its a bit easier than the Gif i showed you b4.
Use your lat pulldown mach, kneel on the seat and hook your feet under the knee supports, when you dive out you can catch yourself before you hit the floor with your hands, then push off with your hands and contract hammies hard to do "most" of the work 

 Your going in a comp??  when did you say that??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'm doing a comp May 1. Why, you think I look to crappy?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

Not at all 

I just didn't think you would do that for some reason. Thats great buddy. My comp is the 25th May


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2004)

You'll do great Ris! Why wouldn't you think I would do that?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2004)

I dunno  Maybe cause i'm thinkin your a newbie or somethin'.... How long you been training for now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Overall, since 12th grade. I had 2 hernia operations and was a missionary, so I was out of the gym during prob the best time. Then I lost 100 lbs and got back in the gym.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi honey

Just wanted to see how you were doing, good luck at your comp, I think that's great


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2004)

Far out.... ya learn something new every day 
You'll do great mate


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Katie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Rock, I wanted to say you're making HUGE improvements.  Keep up the hard work.  Your progress pics are GGRRRRRREAT!

Late,
Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Overall, since 12th grade. I had 2 hernia operations and was a missionary, so I was out of the gym during prob the best time. Then I lost 100 lbs and got back in the gym.




Wow Rock, I had NOOO idea!  Poor thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Babs! Like everyone else I'm not happy with my pics, but I'm looking forward to the cut and excited to be working with Jodi and doing some things! How are you today?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2004)

No school or Work today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice to know you're in good hands.  Jodi will take care of ya, I'm sure.  Give your self some credit.  You look great!

I'm doing okay.  Still nervous about surgery though.  Hopefully everything will be alright.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Is the surg this Sat? Again, thank Babs. You can never hear that too much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Iain- I've got lab at 1 till 4. Normally I'd have another lab then from 7pm -10:30, but the teacher dropped the class, so they are looking for a new teacher  I really liked that teacher, have had her in other classes. But at least I get the night off


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Compliments are fuel for energy!

Surgery is Feb 9th.  January 27th I go in to fill some paper work out.  I have no idea what I'm going to sign or why I cannot fill it out the day of surgery.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Your going to sign consent forms for the sedation and procedure. They'll want to talk to you about the surgery more and give you some teaching then rather than on your surgery day because you won't be listening on your surgery day. Jan 27 is your chance to ask questions because Feb 9th will be a whirlwind for you. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers for that!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks.  I more so nervous because of the reaction I had last time.  Cardiac arrest! <breath in.....breath out>  Guess if it's gonna happen, there's a reason for it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not going to lie to you Babs. If your that susceptible to analgesics, it could happen. There are a number of reasons it could have happened the first time that are unique to that situation and won't happen again. But, if it did happen you are surrounded by a very professional team who know what they are doing and are looking for you to do just that. Your risk of actually dying or sustaining any kind of injury from it are extremely minimal to null, especially at your age! 

Another thing to keep in mind going under is to relax and not worry, that can infuence your reaction coming out and while your under! Trust your medical team, they know what they are doing!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm so glad to have you as a friend.  I will keep your reply next to my heart.

Now, open your whore thread.......


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Push 1B

Incline DB, 4 sets-
75x8
75x8
75x6
75x6

HS Bench, 3 sets-
110x8
120x7
120x6

Hack, 3 sets-
90x8
110x8
130x7

One Leg Press, 3 sets-
110x8
130x8
130x8

HS Military, 3 sets
160x8
180x6
160x6

Side Cable Raise, 3 sets-
20x8
20x8
10x10

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets (Horizontal grip)
120x8
120x8
120x8

Close Grip Bench, 3 sets
135x8
135x6
135x4

Reverse Pull down 1 arm, 2 sets-
30x8
35x6

Standing Calf raise, 3 sets-
140x8
160x8
180x8

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
50x8
70x8
80x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Babs!  That means alot to me! I need to head to school though, I'll visit the whore thread later though around 4 hopefully


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

k....see ya then!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs and kisses to ya bud!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

See ya later Babs! Big hug and kiss to you!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 15, 2004)

No whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Starting new journal, so whoring is allowed!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Looks like you will beat TGS to 10k


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

He has a way of sneaking up Prem! And I'm about to be busy


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

You like muscle women rock?  hehehe


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Photochop, but funny


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

That's pretty funny man!! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Pull 1B

Deads (racked), 3 sets-
235x8
255x6
265x6

HS Row, 3 sets-
200x8
220x7
220x6

Reverse Pulldown, 2 sets-
80x8
100x8

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
205x8
225x8
235x7

Seated Leg Curl, 4 sets-
90x8
100x8
110x8
120x7

DB curl, 2 sets-
35x10
35x10

Concentration Curl, 2 sets-
20x8
30x8

Hammer, 2 sets-
35x8
35x8

Wrist Curl, 3 sets- 
85x8
90x8
90x6

Reverse wrist curl, 3 sets-
40x8
40x8
45x8

Leg Raise, 3 sets-
10x8
10x7
10x7

Crunch Machine, 2 sets-
110x10
115x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2004)

And your complaining about the weights you lift why????


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh, I wasn't complaining. I'm very happy where I am. I was just congratulating you for lifting so much. You still lift more than i do


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

rock, on those rack deadlifts what kind of grip are you using?  The only reason I ask is because I am a bit concerned about your scoliosis and your grip can have an affect on the way the muscles of your thoracic spine pull.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

One hand up, one hand down. Shoulder width grip and I use straps. What do you recommend?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

make sure that on each set you alternate the hand up and hand down.  If you always do it one way (with the same hand up and the same hand down) you will build the muscles in the thoracic spine on the side of the hand down (because it is always pulling in internal rotation).  This will cause an imbalance and may not be very good for your scoliosis.

if alternating bothers you because of your back I would say go with two hand down grip.  I think that it would be okay for you to use straps in this instense if you can't hold the weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks alot buddy! I'll remember to switch then!  I need to start training my grip soon!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2004)

I just started switching grips a few weeks ago after reading another post by P-funk,  Damn it is weird to begin with, but makes alot of sense once you do it, you will understand.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Push 1A

I DID SQUATS!!!! Very light, but I tried to focus on my back and I did it. I'm proud of myself! I wore my old combat boots to do it, I think that helped some with balance.

BP, 4 sets-
185x8
185x6
185x5
165x6

Decline HS, 3 sets-
200x8
220x8
230x6

Incline Flye, 2 sets-
30x8
35x7

Squat, 3 sets-
85x8
95x8
115x8

Leg Press, 3 sets-
270x8
360x8
380x8

DB Press, 3 sets-
60x8
60x7
60x4

Side Lat, 3 sets-
20x8
20x7
15x9

Rear DB, 2 sets-
10x8
15x7

Rope Pushdown, 3 sets-
60x8
80x8
80x7

Dips, 2 sets-
10
7

Calf Standing, 2 sets- 
180x8
180x8

I only did 2 sets of calves because it didn't feel right in combat boots. I'll have to take my sneaks next time and change


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Push 1A
> 
> I DID SQUATS!!!! Very light, but I tried to focus on my back and I did it. I'm proud of myself! I wore my old combat boots to do it, I think that helped some with balance.
> ...




Good stuff   I noticed that focusing on my core helps alot during squats.

Becareful though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks Iain. i know I need to work on my legs alot before the comp! You focus on your core doing situps?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

When I am doing squats or Deadlifts, or any compound movement for that matter,  I have been trying to keep midsection and back tight.  

I have noticed this has helped alot during my squats esp. w/balance.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2004)

great job with the squats rock.  If you are really nervous about loading up your spine like that I suggest doing 20rep sets.......the weight is signifigantly lighter, the pump is amazing ad I swear it makes my legs grow like crazy.

*nice work*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool P-funk, maybe I'll try that! It's probably a good idea, for now the 8 reps was enough and wore me out since I haven't done them for such a long time!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Rocky  good stuff m8


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Ris!! I'm slowly putting in more Leg stuff


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

I rekon you'll get a great set of wheels


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Pull 1A  Today I started my ECY stack. Didn't necessarily feel any different I don't think. Other than not being so tired after my w/o. No racing heart or desire to start running through the gym screaming!! 

HS Pulldown, 3 sets-
210x8
230x7
230x7

BB Row, 3 sets-
145x8
155x6
155x6

DB Shrug, 3 sets-
110x8
110x7
110x7

Lying Leg Curl, 3 sets-
100x8
110x8
115x6

SLDL, 3 sets-
96x8
115x8
135x6

BB Curl, 2 sets- (really felt them in my forearms today)
80x8
80x8

Incline DB, 2 sets
30x8
35x6

Reverse Curl, 2 sets
65x8
65x8

Forearm curl, 3 sets
95x8
95x5
95x4 ( I shoulda lowered the weight, but I was too lazy )

Reverse Forearm, 3 sets-
45x8
45x8
55x7

Decline Sit-up, 3 sets
20x10
25x10
25x10

Crunch Machine, 3 sets
125x8
125x8
125x7


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

when is your show again?

just wondering becasue I though it was kind of far away to being starting ECY, no?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

May 1st. Jodi just has me doing it once pre w/o. And then we will half the dose and do it 4x a day 6 weeks out from the comp.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

wow, so you are about 12 weeks out.  any idea what your bf% is like at the momnet??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd say about 16%. What do you think it should be? I figure I need to lose about 26lbs to get to 7% BF


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

for a contes I would be shooting for 3-4%??

I don't know what it should be at, I have never dieted for a contest (lol) as this year will be my first time as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

3-4% is a great goal!! But I know that's unattainable for me at this point I think. This comp is going to be a lot of trial and error and finding what works for me.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> 3-4% is a great goal!! But I know that's unattainable for me at this point I think. This comp is going to be a lot of trial and error and finding what works for me.




all that is important is that you do your best and get in the best shape that you can be in.  it is a competition against yourself.  in my opinion there is to much polotics and subjectivness in bodybuilding contests.  My attitue is to just be better than i looked last year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

That's a great attitude Patrick! I agree completely. I'm not competing against anyone but myself (yet). It's for my own personal satisfaction. I lost over 110 lbs in a year and I want to be able to do things with that if that makes sense.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Rock,

Stumbled across this article.  Looked really good.  Some food for thought

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=30&break=0


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> for a contes I would be shooting for 3-4%??
> 
> I don't know what it should be at, I have never dieted for a contest (lol) as this year will be my first time as well.


I have heard that it varies from person to person.
For eg: 2 guys that competed in Sept from my gym, 1 didn't even register his bf level it was so low (good genetics) had to under 3% looked hard as, the other guy was about 7% and looked just as hard, i think it all depends on your genetics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2004)

Great article Iain!! Thanks alot for giving me the link!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey rock hows it going?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> all that is important is that you do your best and get in the best shape that you can be in.



I agree.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Premi! Things are going well, still having trouble with my elbows though. Hope it doesn't affect my posing  What's up with you buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Push 1B

Incline DB, 4 sets-
80x8
80x7
80x4
70x6

HS Bench, 3 sets-
120x8
130x6
130x6

DB Pullover, 1 set- ( I didn't like this exercise)
35x8

Hack, 3 sets-
110x8
130x8
140x7

One Leg Press, 3 sets-
130x8
140x8
150x7

HS Military, 3 sets-
180x7
180x5
160x6

Cable Side raise, 3 sets-
20x8
25x6
15x10

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets- (Vertical grip)
135x8
135x7
135x6

Close Grip Bench, 2 sets
135x8
135x5

One Arm Reverse Pulldown, 2 sets
35x8
35x8

DB Behind Head Ext, 1 sets-
40x8

Standing Calf, 3 sets- 
180x8
180x8
200x8

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
90x8
100x8
110x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Where is the Meals ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

When I start my new journal, I'll start posting strict meals again!  But here you go for fun!! 

Yesterday-

Meal 1, Wake up protein- 20g Protein

Meal 2, 40g Protein, 1 cup Oats, 1.5 TBSP PB

Meal 3- 10oz of my fried Tuna with tomato paste, chick peas, and mushrooms, .5 cup Fiber one

Meal 4- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax seed oil

Meal 5- 2 peices of flounder (little bit of flour, very little) 2 cups PEAS, 1 tbsp Olive oil.

Meal 6- 4 fish oil tabs, 25g protein


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

I like how you capitalize the PEAS 

Why is protein so low in 1 and 6?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's low in 1 because I just woke up and was going to eat my real shake in an hour so I just wanted to go ahead and get some protein in me so it didn't have to wait the whole hour.

Meal 6 is low because I'm trying a new casein Protein and it's a bit expensive  But when I start Carb cycling, I'll be having about 33g of protein each meal anyway, so it's not much lower than that.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Cool!

What kind of Casein did you get? is it any good?
Why not just cottage cheese?
Or Whey with some Flax

I know alot of questions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike accidently got my order mixed up and instead of sending me ICE, sent me Ultra Peptice instead. He told me to keep it for free and he'll send out the ICE (He is so awesome) I tried it and it tastes GREAT!!! I love it!!! And I'm soooo sick of cottage cheese, so I'll do shakes again for awhile.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Lucky Bastard!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

what is you Supplement Regiment going to look like?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh goodness Iain! I feel like my whole life will be a supplement 

This is what I'll be taking, I'll go over doses and times when I set up my other journal:

R-ala
ECY stack
Leptigen
ICE
Lipo-ultra or maybe Ab-solved
Glutamine
Creatine (might switch back to SwoleV2)
Casein Protein (Ultra Peptide)
Whey Protein (ON)
EFA's
And I'll start taking daily vitamins too (should be now, but have been to lazy! )

I think that is all I'll be taking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Today's meals

Meal 1, shake- 40g protein, 1 cup Oats, 1.5 tbsp PB

Meal 2, Post w/o shake- 50g protein, .5 cup oats

Meal 3,- 5oz steak, .5 cup fiber one

Meal 4- 40g protein, 1 tbsp flax

Meal 5- 2 pieces flounder, 2 cups Peas, 1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 6, 30g protein, 4 fish oil caps


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Damn that must cost a freakin' fortune.

Your wife is very understanding


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

My wife is freaking awesome!!  yeah, it is expensive so we are cutting in other areas!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

That sucks about your elbows rock   Mine have started to bug me ever since I re-introduced skull crushers into my routine.

On the expensive note, I am going through nearly 30lbs of chicken a week!!!  Costing me an arm and a leg


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Oh goodness Iain! I feel like my whole life will be a supplement
> 
> This is what I'll be taking, I'll go over doses and times when I set up my other journal:
> ...


ALA IMO is just as fine as R and cheaper

Glutamine is not needed with the ICE
I'm not a big creatine fan either as it doesn nothing but bloat me, but thats your choice 

Vits are a MUST!!!!! No if ands or buts about it mister


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Jodi, what type of multi do you take?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

Natures Plus Sources of Life w/o Iron Multi
Natures Plus Time Released 1000MG Vit C
Natures Plus Multi-Minerals
Generic Potassium
Generic Cal/Mag


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2004)

Boy.... your a walking drug store 
All i take is multi's, vitaminC, and glutamine....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

I take every vitamin seperately. Vit a,b,c,d,e,lecithin,etc.... But I get all mine free 

Sorry about your elbows Premi. Maybe you shouldn't do Skullcrushers for awhile. I've found there are exercises I need to sacrifice, or at least go lighter on to "help" it not hurt so much.

Jodi- What about Glutamine at night? Good to know I don't need it any other time, even though I just bought a new supply of it  I have ALA now, so I'll stick with that then.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Jodi- What about Glutamine at night? Good to know I don't need it any other time, even though I just bought a new supply of it  I have ALA now, so I'll stick with that then.


Waste of money IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Haha, Jodi! Anyone want a new containter of Glutamine Powder by ON?  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, Jodi! Anyone want a new containter of Glutamine Powder by ON?  LOL


Save it.  It WILL come in handy as you get leaner but for now, save your money


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Gotcha!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2004)

Jodi.....

Ahhh yeah... send it my way mate


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

You can't have that stuff in Oz can ya?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Mail it to him! You can pretend your an illegal drug lord


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Drug Lord pushing glutamine!  LOL

Do they check the mail Ris?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Hence the "pretend" part


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Pull 1B

Deads, 3 sets-
265x8
275x6
285x6 * Personal Best

HS Row, 3 sets-
220x8
230x7 * Personal Best
230x7

Reverse Pulldown, 2 sets
110x8
110x6

Seated Leg Curl, 4 sets
110x8
120x8
125x7 * Personal Best
125x7

BB shrug, 3 sets-
225x8
245x8
255x7 * Personal Best

Behind Back Shrug, 1 set-
135x10

DB Curl, 2 sets-
40x8
40x8

Concentration Curl, 2 sets-
35x6
35x5

Hammer curl, 2 sets-
35x7
30x8

Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
95x8
95x6
95x4 ( I can't even move my wrist by this set)

Reverse Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
45x8
55x8
60x7 * Personal Best

No Abs because the gym was PACKED and all the equipment was being used. I need to get in earlier on Saturdays I guess! Some Personal bests, I'm proud of! These are more than when I was doing Power Week with long rests and prohormones!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow! Congrads on the new lifts!! Keep it going!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen, and thanks for coming to my journal!  I'm pretty stoked about the lifts,especially with my elbow problems. No I need to work on getting chest and shoulders up more. they dropped quite a bit and I feel like I'm stuck now.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2004)

Good work Rock 

How's the ECY working for you?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2004)

Rock Congrats, keep working hard!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks guys!  The ECY works well I guess. I don't feel really different except I'm not as tired at the middle to end of my w/o. I take it about 7:30am and by 2:00pm I'm crashing though and just want to sleep.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

I want an update on the seminar when you get back, let me know what it was like.

Thanks
Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

That sounded pretty rude, whoops!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2004)

Not rude at all buddy! The seminar was kinda sloppy and didn't really go over any info I didn't already know. I need to go see a show to really know what's going on. But I did get to meet some really cool people at the seminar!  I also got to meet the promoter of the competition and meet some other promoters around as well.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

So worth the $$$

Did you find out about any shows before yours?

Any one there in your competition?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2004)

It was free!  Can't beat that, but 2 hours away and I had to miss some of work. A couple people will be in the show ( I can beat them though) and yeah, there are some shows before mine. I just need to find the time to go


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2004)

Alright, Push 1A

Crappy w/o today. Didn't really go up much on weight, except bench, squat, Decline, Calves, leg press and Side Laterals. Guess that sounds stupid!  Wasn't what I thought it would be. I guess the DB presses really depressed me because I didn't go up in weight or reps at all!

Bench, 4 sets-
195x8
195x5
185x5
175x6

HS Decline, 3 sets-
200x8
220x6
220x6

Incline Flyes, 1 sets-
35x8

Squat, 3 sets-
115x8
135x8
145x8

Leg Press, 3 sets-
360x8
410x8
430x7

DB Press, 3 sets-
60x8
60xx7
60x4 (actually down 1 rep) 

Side Lateral, 3 sets-
25x6
20x7
20x6

Rear DB, 2 sets-
15x8
15x6

Skullcrusher, 3 sets- (no strength on this either)
80x8
80x6
80x5

Pushdown, 2 sets-
90x8
80x9

Calf Standing, 3 sets-
200x8
220x8
220x8

Donkey Calf, 3 sets-
90x8
180x8
100x8


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

hun those are nice lifts!!!  and you said yourself some of those went up! gosh thats something to be proud of!! the others will come, give it time.. I know its hard on the head sometimes.. hang in there, your doing GREAT!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

a) those lifts are nothing to shake a stick at my man (good job)
b) you are dieting for  ashow and it can be dificult to add strength when in a hypocaloric state.
c)are you lifting for power???  form the looks of it I wouldn't guess so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hun those are nice lifts!!!  and you said yourself some of those went up! gosh thats something to be proud of!! the others will come, give it time.. I know its hard on the head sometimes.. hang in there, your doing GREAT!!


Thanks alot Atherjen. Makes me feel better  My problem is even with one exercise if I don't see the weight or the reps go up even 1, then I feel it was a waste. Bad thinking I know, just rough on myself sometimes like every other person  in the world!  Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> a) those lifts are nothing to shake a stick at my man (good job)
> b) you are dieting for  ashow and it can be dificult to add strength when in a hypocaloric state.
> c)are you lifting for power???  form the looks of it I wouldn't guess so.


Thanks P-funk! I can always count on you man! I'm not in a hypocaloric state yet however, that starts Feb 1 with Carb cycling. And I'm pretty nervous about it . I'm not lifting for power, but I gauge the effectiveness of what I'm doing by reps or weight increasing at least a little. When I don't see that I feel like I'm spinning my wheels.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pull 1A     Bent over BB Rows are killing me people! How can Fire and Ris and P-funk and everyone do so much on that one? The most I go is 155 and it kills my lower back and I feel I jerk to much to get the weight up. 

HS Pulldown, 3 sets-
230x8
230x8
240x7 * Personal Best

BB Row, 3 sets-
155x7
155x6
155x5

DB Shrug, 3 sets-
120x7
120x7
120x7 (these were killing me too)

Laying Leg Curl, 3 sets-
110x8
120x6
125x6 * personal best

SLDL, 3 sets-
115x8
135x8
155x8

BB Curl, 2 sets-
85x8
85x6 (I just don't feel it in my bi's. I need some other bi exercises)

Incline DB, 2 sets-
35x7
35x6

Reverse EZ curl, 2 sets- I can't keep a grip on these. Might cut them out in favor of cable hammers or preacher hammer
65x8
65x7

Forearm curl, 3 sets
90x8
90x8
90x6

Reverse Forearm curl, 3 sets-
50x8
50x8
50x6

Decline Sit-ups, hands behind head, 3 sets-
0x10
5x10
5x10

Crunch Machine, 3 sets-
125x8
130x8
135x7


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't forget you have the back issue your dealing with.

As far as the Reverse ez curls - try reverse curls using cable and straight bar instead.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

yeah, I'm being careful with my back! Trying to at least 

What is the difference between using the Reverse EZ and using cable or str8 bar?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Push 1B

I have a new rule, all my sets I try for 6-8. If I only get 4-5, then I do another set with lighter weight for 6.

Incline DB, 4 sets-
80x8
80x7
80x5
70x6

HS Bench, 4 sets-
130x8
140x6
140x4
90x6

Flye, 1 set-
35x8

Hack, 3 sets-
130x8
140x8
150x7 *Personal best

One Leg Press, 3 sets-
140x8
150x8
160x8 *Personal best

HS MP, 3 sets-
180x8
190x6
170x6

Cable Side, 3 sets-
25x8
30x4 *personal best
20x9

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets-
135x8
140x8 *personal best with vertical grip
142.5x7 "   "

Close Grip Bench, 2 sets-
135x8
135x6

Reverse One arm pushdown, 3 sets-
40x7 *personal best
40x4
30x7

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
215x8
235x8
255x8 *personal best

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
100x8
120x7 
120x8 *personal best


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice workout Rock!!! and congrads on the new personal records!! Keep it up!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2004)

great job rock!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Jen and P!  It's kinda weird, I'm making better lifts now than when I was doing a ph cycle and with  shorter rest time. But my chest and front delts are lagging behind not wanting to go up in weight like before


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Alrighty, Pull 2B

Deads, 3 sets-
285x6
295x6 
305x6 *Definately personal best. Goal for long time  Hurt my back though, but it was worth it 

HS Row, 3 sets-
230x8
240x8
240x6

R Pulldown, 2 sets-
110x8
120x6 *PB

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
245x8
255x9
265x8 *PB

Behind back Shrug, 2 sets-
135x10
195x8

Seated Leg Curl, 3 sets-
125x8
130x8
135x7 *PB


DB Curl, 2 sets
45x8 *PB
45x6

Hercules Curl, 2 sets-
40x8
50x10

Hammer curl, 2 sets-
35x8
35x7

Wrist Curl, 3 sets-
100x7 *PB
90x6
90x5

Reverse, 3 sets-
50x8
50x8
50x8

Cable Crunch, 3 sets-
90x10
110x10
120x8

Machine Crunch, 3 sets-
135x8
140x8
140x7


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm thinking of cutting out BB Curls in favor of Incline DB curls. BB curls just hurt my elbows and forearms too much, not worth it. What does everyone think, can I build nice biceps w/out BB Curls if I stick with DB's?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey rock.  What are you doing, updating in this journal... you have a new one 

I dont think its a necissity to do BB curls....  Did you read that article about training your bicep to its fullest?  They listed the Incline DB curls, and also a certian cable curl.  If the BB hurts your arms, then there is not much you can do.


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

I love incline db curls!! Considering I hate bis! I hate doing preacher curls-BUT, I do them 1-2X a month only, to keep the variety going. Maybe try that with bb curls. Or switching up the distance with your hands-close grip/sometimes wide grip!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

Premier- I'm not going to the other thread till Sunday! I was just preparing the way!  Thanks for your advice

Jill- The only time I can do BB curls is when I do high reps, maybe I'll do it like that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Alright, I'm closing this thread. If you want to read in my new journal it is: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26766


----------

